#ubuntu-il 2010-11-15
<NewOne0> Ddorda ?
<trew1000> ha nhavu gr?
<trew1000> זאת אומרת יש מישהו ער?
<trew1000> כן
<Rodensky> כן
<trew1000> לישנון זה דבר חשוב
<trew1000> אמממ
<trew1000> אפשר להזמין אותך לכוס קפה?
<Rodensky> ודאי
<trew1000> Rodensky: אממ כמה סוכר אמרת?
<Rodensky> יש לך שוקו?
<trew1000> טוב הנה הכוס שימי כמה שאת רגילה
<trew1000> http://picasaweb.google.com/100252948182499758458/Blender#5539585880942027346
<Hoborg> Title: Picasa Web Albums - 10025294818249975... - blender
<trew1000> אולי זה יכול להיות גם שוקו
<Rodensky> טוב החלטתי שבא לי תה
<Rodensky> ללא סוכר
<trew1000> אממ ללכת למדל עכשיו תה זה יקח זמן
<Rodensky> זה אותו דבר כמו מה שעשית, רק הצבע של הנוזל יותר צלול
<Rodensky> מה שעשית זה בין תה לקפה בצבע
<trew1000> מידלתי קפה והכנסתי אותו אפילו קצת לגימפ כדי שיהיה לו גם קצף
<trew1000> אן בגלל ההשתקפות
<Rodensky> זה לא נראה כמו קצף :|
<trew1000> כן*
<trew1000> אלא...
<trew1000> בעיקרון התמונה שקופה
<trew1000> אבל גוגל החליט שרקע חום זה יפה
<trew1000> שאני יריב איתו?
<Rodensky> לא חשוב, צריך רק לתקן את צבע הנוזל בקטנה כדי שזה יהיה תה
<trew1000> ולעשות אותו שקוף משהו
<trew1000> שזה אומר לתקן את כל הפדיחות שיש בתוך הכוס
<trew1000> לא שזה סיפור גדול אבל אני לקחתי מנוחה אחרי הכיף הזה
<Rodensky> טוב אז נניח שאני שותה קפה
<Rodensky> תפצה אותי עם קוביות סוכר בצד
<trew1000> אני צריך לסיים פרוייקט בגרפיקה והכנתי את זה בשביל הפרוייקט
<trew1000> יש לי גם עוגיות ושוקולד שעשיתי אבל לא הצלחתי תת להם מרקם טוב
<Rodensky> אוו
<Rodensky> אתה מארח נפלא (:
<trew1000> אז העוגיה נראית כאילו היא התבלבלה ולא נכנסה לשירותים בזמן
<Rodensky> חחחח
<Rodensky> אחד הדברים הכי טעימים זה גלידה בטעם בצק עוגיות
<trew1000> והשוקולד נראה יפה רק שהמרקם שלו לא מדבר שוקולד
<trew1000> אוייש
<trew1000> אז בסוף עשיתי אותו בגרדיאנט מאש
<trew1000> שזה חתיכת עבודה מעצבנת
<Rodensky> אני נוהגת פשוט לצייר דברים
<Rodensky> נראה לי פחות טירחה ממחשב :)
<trew1000> ומה את עושה כשאת צריכה להגיש אריזה בדיוק כמו שהיא באמת רק שאת הכל את עשית בגרפיקה ואם אפשר ווקטורית
<trew1000> ?
<trew1000> לא היה לי עצבים אז כל מה שאפשר רצתי לבלנדר למדל
<Rodensky> לא יודעת, אף פעם לא קרה לי שאני צריכה לעשות את הדברים האלה
<Rodensky> הדרישות בתואר שלי הרבה יותר נמוכות :P
<trew1000> אז ציור זה ממש מעולה
<trew1000> ;-)
<asw3> בא לי ציור על הגוף
<asw3> זה נראה לי מחרמן
<Rodensky> ידיד שלי מאפר ועושה ציורי גוף
<trew1000> של כף יד?
<asw3> כל הגוף
<asw3> אבל אחרי זה סרט להוריד את זה
<Rodensky> אני יכולה לתת לך את הפרטים שלו, שיצייר לך על הגוף חחחח
<trew1000> היה איזה חד שעשה 92% מהגוף שלו קעקוע של חברבורות נמר
<asw3> אבל יש לו בולבול זה לא שווה
<Rodensky> על שמונת האחוזים הנותרים הוא עשה קעקוע של איבר מין?
<trew1000> שזה כולל קרחת וכו'
<trew1000> יש לכם חדשה מרעישה?
<asw3> יש כזאתי מחלה
<asw3> ראיתי בערוץ 8
<asw3> כאלה ששמים ניטים כמו נמרים
<trew1000> תראו את זה
<trew1000> זה מתאים לשעות האלו
<trew1000> http://capsulatv.wordpress.com/
<Hoborg> Title:  :::קפסולה:::
<asw3> סעמק הפלאש שם הכרחי?
<trew1000> יוטיוב
<asw3> אה
<trew1000> אז תרגיש חופשי
<asw3> למה לעזזל אני שומע אותם באקו
<asw3> סעמק
<Rodensky> משעמם לי
<asw3> זה בכוונה?
<asw3> הנה הפסיק
<Rodensky> והמארח פה הגיש קפה וברח
<trew1000> אני הזמנתי
<trew1000> לארח זה כשיש לך בית או משהו לא?
<Rodensky> לצורך העניין זה הצ'ט
<trew1000> אז המארח זה דור אני מניח ואני רק אורח
<Rodensky> איזה קטנוני אתה
<asw3> trew1000,מה הם רוצים אני לא מבין
<asw3> :|
<trew1000> כל שבוע הם מפרסמים סרטון על חדשות ההיטק או משהו כזה
<asw3> לא עדיף לכתוב על זה?
<trew1000> זה הפרק 50 שלהם אז הם עשו אותו שתוכל לשלוט על רמת השיכרות שלהם
<asw3> נשמע לי יותר מעניין על כתב
<trew1000> כאילו קטע מוזר מצחיק כזה
<Rodensky> בא לי חטיף תפו"א
<trew1000> על הכתב אין סרטונים
<trew1000> קחי
<Rodensky> אבל לא תפוצ'יפס, אלא התפוחים הלבנים
<asw3> Rodensky, אפשר להזמין אותך לצ'יפס ביתי
<asw3> ?
<trew1000> שניה את רוצה דל שומן או לא?
<Rodensky> איך אפשר לעשות צ'יפס דל שומן?
<Rodensky> אתה מטגן אותו באוויר?
<asw3> LOL
<trew1000> אפוי?
<asw3> אפשר לעשות בתנור
<Rodensky> אם זה אפוי זה לא צ'יפס
<Rodensky> זה תפו"א אפוי
<Rodensky> וגם זה סבבה
<asw3> נכון
<asw3> אבל אפשר בטטה
<asw3> זה אחרת
<asw3> בטטה זה מתוק
<Rodensky> האמת יצא לי לפרוס תפו"א דק-דק ולשים בתנור
<Rodensky> זה טעים
<Rodensky> וגם בטטה ככה
<asw3> בטטה ולפזר שום עליה
<asw3> ורוזמרין
<asw3> או תימין
<asw3> אאאאא
<Rodensky> גם זעתר טרי זה טעים
<asw3> בהחלט
<asw3> זעתר לפעמים אני לוקח ישר מהגינה
<Rodensky> מפזרים תבלינים טריים והם מתייבשים על הירקות בתנור, יאמי
<asw3> יש לו חריפות נחמדה  כזאתי
<asw3> וגם זה עושה ריח טוב
<trew1000> מה אתם חושבים על זה?
<trew1000> http://it.themarker.com/tmit/article/13023
<Hoborg> Title: TheMarker IT -
<Rodensky> עשיתם לי חשק לצ'יפס
<Rodensky> נראה לי שאני אעשה לעצמי עוד מעט
<asw3> Rodensky, עצור!
<asw3> הפעולה הבאה מסוכנת
<Rodensky> ?
<asw3> זה אמור להיות במקור עיצרי!
<asw3> אבל זה לא מסתדר לי בעברית
<trew1000> שניה נראה לי שהולכת להגיע מגילה
<asw3> באנגלית זה פשוט
<asw3> stop!
<trew1000> חי בסרטים?
<Rodensky> בא לי גם סלט ירוק
<Rodensky> חסה, צנוניות, בצל סגול
<Rodensky> או בצל ירוק
<trew1000> Rodensky: בא לך זה נשמע כמו הריון לא?
<Rodensky> מלפפון
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> זה נשמע כמוני כל יום
<trew1000> חח
<Rodensky> אתה מתאר לעצמך איזה סיוט יהיה הריון?
<trew1000> או יותר נכון ####
<trew1000> זה כמו חח
<Rodensky> עה?
<trew1000> רק יותר מצחיק
<Rodensky> מה פספסתי?
<asw3> Rodensky, לא לכולן יש את הבעיות המוזרות
<Rodensky> לא קורה שבא לכם על איזה מאכל כלשהו?
<trew1000> קורה
<trew1000> למה לא?
<asw3> trew1000, בקשר לכתבה זה יכול להיות מעניין
<asw3> נו כן אבל מה הקשר להריון
<asw3> ?
<Rodensky> נו אז למה להניח שאולי אני בהריון?
<asw3> אין פה הנחה
<asw3> זה מדינת ישראל
<Rodensky> זה כמו שבחורה עצבנית אז ישר מניחים שהיא במחזור
<trew1000> תקראי קצת אחורה ולא ממבט שלך
<asw3> אין פה הנחות
<Rodensky> כאילו שבנים לא עצבניים כי אין להם מחזור
<trew1000> חח
<trew1000> לא הבנת זה הולך הפוך
<trew1000> בנים תמיד עצבניים
<asw3> LOL
<trew1000> לבנות יש כמה ימים שהם עצבניות כי הם במחזור
<Rodensky> לא אלה שאני מכירה
<trew1000> השאר הם מזה רגועות...
<Rodensky> טעות
<trew1000> שכל הבנים מתעצבנים
<trew1000> ואוו יש לי סרטון שאני חייב להראות לכם
<trew1000> שניה אני ידביק
<trew1000> אמרת בנות נזכרתי
<Rodensky> אני בנאדם עצבני באופן כללי
<Rodensky> בזמן מחזור אני נרגעת כי זה הזמן היחיד בחודש שאני מצליחה לישון :)
<asw3> אי אפשר לתרום את הדם הזה
<asw3> ?
<Rodensky> נייט
<trew1000> הנה
<trew1000> אחד החזקים
<trew1000> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph40_9ENDXY&hd=1
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - נהגת אלוף שדה
<trew1000> כאבה לי הבטן מרוב צחוק אחרי שראיתי אותו
<Rodensky> אני עושה מרתון grey's anatomy ו- house
<asw3> פאק הוידאו קצת כבד על העגלה שלי
<asw3> נתן לו קצת לטעון
<asw3> trew1000, זה באמת תלת מימד
<asw3> ?
<trew1000> לא אבל הוא מצא גדרך לפרסם את עצמו אגב הסרטון\
<asw3> הסירטון בהחלט משעשע
<trew1000> משעשע???
<trew1000> קורע מצחוק
<trew1000> זאת ממש אחת מהבדיחות
<trew1000> היא יצא
<trew1000> נתנה דוגמה וחזרה לבדיחה
<asw3> מעניין אם זה אמיתי
<trew1000> נו כן אמיתי
<trew1000> וזה דיי עדכני לפי מה שנראה
<asw3> אבל מעניין מה המניעים
<trew1000> לא שאני יודע
<Rodensky> אה, זה די ברור מה המניע
<trew1000> אגב מה קרה שאתם לא ישנים באמת?
<trew1000> המיטה?
<Rodensky> אני ממילא לא ישנה בלילה
<Rodensky> ולגבי המניע שלה
<asw3> המיטה מחכה לי
<trew1000> קנתה שתי אלות בייסבול?
<asw3> אל תדאג
<Rodensky> וול, גם אני הייתי עושה את זה אם היה חסר לי 3/4 מוח
<asw3> השעות שינה שלי הפוכות
<trew1000> אני כמעט מסיים את הפרוייקט מה שאומר שאני רואה את המיטה בבאופק
<Rodensky> לי יש ב7 וחצי הרצאה ואחריה יום שלם של כיף
<trew1000> שזזה אומר?
<Rodensky> שזה אומר מעשיים
<Rodensky> מעבדה, בית חולים
<trew1000> טוב כל אחד והכייף שלו
<Rodensky> אח"כ בלילה ללמוד לבחינה שיש לי מחרתיים
<trew1000> ואוו סבבה ממש חיים משוגעים
<trew1000> מה זה משוגעים מטורפים
<Rodensky> כן אני פרועה
<Rodensky> ממש פרא אדם אני
<trew1000> ולא מפריע לך שאת לא ישנה?
<Rodensky> בטח מפריע
<Rodensky> גם מפריע לי שאני רק בנאדם ואין לי כוחות על
<trew1000> אממ כי חשבתי שמצאתי את אשתו של סופרמן
<trew1000> חבל
<Rodensky> אני עדין לא אישתו
<trew1000> כן כי אין לך כוחות על
<trew1000> זה בדיוק מה שאמרתי
<Rodensky> כי פשוט שנינו עסוקים בלימודים במרחק של אלפי קילומטרים :)
<trew1000> טוב אני רואה שהראש שלי חושב יותר מידי על המרשמלו
<Rodensky> איך הגעת עכשיו למרשמלו
<trew1000> אני חושב שאני ילך להניח עליו את ראשי הדל
<trew1000> את לא מכירה את זה?
<Rodensky> עשית לי חשק למרשמלו
<trew1000> שאדם אחד חלם שהוא אוכל מרשמלו ענק
<trew1000> בבוקר הוא קם והוא רואה שאין לו כרית?
<Rodensky> חחחח גיי גיי גיי
<trew1000> טוב אנ יזוז לי למיטה מקווה שהפיצי לא יתעורר
<Rodensky> חלומות פז
<trew1000> פיצית*
<trew1000> תודה גם לך
<trew1000> יש כבר כאלה לא?
<trew1000> ציפס מרשמלו ירקות וכו'
<trew1000> לילה/בוקר טוב
<Interruptus> צודקים
<Ddorda> זהירות, אינטרנט גרוע
<Interruptus> הממ כמה חבל שאין אדבלוק לאופרה
<Interruptus> כי תכלס אופרה הרבה יותר מהיר ויותר זריז
<Interruptus> רק הפרסומות פלאש מעיקות על החיים
<trew1000> בוקר טוב למי שלא יודע
<shimi810> כשהמחשב עמוס בזכרון, הוא פשוט נתקע. קורה לי המון לאחרונה... אז מצטער על הניתוקים
<Ddorda> shimi810: יכול להיות שזה קורה בגלל פיירפוקס?
<Ddorda> כי לי זה גם קרה המון לפני כמה חודשים
<shimi810> גם יכול מאד להיות, הוא עלה לי כבר ל־ 400 מגה בייט
<shimi810> ואני מקווה שהם מנסים לתקן, לפי המשוב מהפיירפוקס
<trew1000> Ddorda: כשאני רוצה להפעיל תוכנה עם מעקב
<trew1000> מה הפקודה שהראתה לי פעם?
<Ddorda> trew1000: strace
<trew1000> איך אני עובד איתה? קודם את הפקודה ואחרי זה שם התוכנה?
<trew1000> יש משהו חשוב בדרך נוסף?
<Ddorda> אני כבר לא זוכר בדיוק
<Ddorda> הממ
<trew1000> טוב אני אנסה איך
<trew1000> תודה
<Ddorda> trew1000: רגע אני אסתכל ב־man
<Ddorda> זה strace -oמשהו
<Ddorda> trew1000: אחרי מה אתה רוצה לעקוב?
<trew1000> נגיד בלנדר
<Ddorda> trew1000: אני מתכוון איזה נתונים אתה רוצה להוציא
<Ddorda> בעיקרון עובדים עם זה ככה:
<Ddorda> strace -e{option} program
<Ddorda> למשל בזמנו רציתי לעקוב אחרי גישה לקבצים
<Ddorda> אז זה:
<Ddorda> strace -eopen file
<trew1000> אם אני רוצה לבדוק גישה של סקייפ לקבצים זה יראה כך
<trew1000> strace blender?
<trew1000> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> <Ddorda> trew1000: strace -eopen skype
<Ddorda> <Ddorda> trew1000: אבל אל תשכח שהתוכנה יודעת לבדוק עוד דברים חוץ מגישה לקבצים
<Ddorda> <Ddorda> trew1000: man starce ... /-e trace
<Ddorda> <Ddorda> תמצא שם כמה אפשרויות
<trew1000> תודה אני הולך לבדוק
<Ddorda> trew1000: אם אתה יכול לשער חלק מהשם
<Ddorda> אתה יכול להשתמש ב־grep
<trew1000> jke nvao ak nv?
<Ddorda> strace skype 2>&1 | grep TEXT
<trew1000> חלק מהשם של מה?
<Ddorda> מהשם של הקובץ שאותו אתה מחפש
<Ddorda> בסקייפ
<trew1000> אה אוקי אני יודע
<trew1000> אני מחפש לראות אם סקייפ נוגע בקבצים שלא שייכים לו
<trew1000> או יותר נכון אם סקייפ מרגל לי במחשב
<Ddorda> כן? נראה לך? (האמת שיכול להיות
<Ddorda> המ.. מסקרן לעשות את זה עם כרום
<trew1000> קראתי איפה שהוא בנט
<trew1000> אני רוצה לבדוק שזה באמת כך
<Ddorda> strace אחת התוכנות
<avi1333> צהריים טובים:)
<avi1333> מפחיד כמה שינויים עומדים להיות בNATY:S
<liel> !allwarnings
<liel> nicoco: שלום, הובורג אומר שיש לך אזהרה כי ניסית להשתמש בפקודה allwarnings. אני אסיר אותה עכשיו
<liel> !dewarn 3
<liel> !unwarn 3
<liel> !allwarnings
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר׳ה
<shimi810> http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=809&MessageId=146971814
<Hoborg> Title: 	פורום צילום סטילס-ציוד וסיוע
<shimi810> בוטלה הגזרה - עמלת שחרור משלוחים קטנים‬
<shimi810> עכשיו נראה את חברות השיווק הישיר שורדות. אולי ישארו חברה אחת או שתיים. זה יהיה כל כך טוב :)
<avi1333> תגידו compiz פועל כל הזמן ברקע או שרק שאני מעביר חלון או מזיז חלון?
<avi1333> למשל עם אנייתקין compiz faishon המחשב יהיה איטי יותר?
<shimi810> כל הזמן פועל...
<shimi810> אבל אולי פועל כזומבי, אין לי מושג
<avi1333> אוקיי אז לא כדאי להתקין את זה אני מביא...כרגע יש לי את הקומפיז הרגיל שמגיע עם אובנטו
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: למה לא?
<avi1333> ד"א איך אני באמת יכול לבדוק איזה תוכנות רצות עכשיו על שמחב ומשתמשות בראם וכוח עיבוד?בגנום מאנג'ר זה כותב כמעט כל התוכנות "ישן"
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333: top
<avi1333> Ddorda כי אם זה משתמש כל הזמן בכוח עיבוד וראם זה סתם יאט לי את המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה משפר את חווית המשתמש
<avi1333> כן אבל את הקומפיז הרגיל כבר יש לי השאלה זה אם כדאי להתקין את הקומפיז פיישין?
<avi1333> הוא כבר באמת עושה אפקטים מטורפים
<Ddorda> ‏הקומפיז הרגיל זה קומפיז פיוז׳ן
<avi1333> אה:S אז למה אין לי את כל האפשורוית שאני רואה בסרטונים ביוטויוב?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כי אתה צריך להגדיר דברים או להתקין תוספים
<avi1333> כמו למשל שאני במצב קובייה אז בסטורנים רואים את החלונות שפתוחים עכשיו מרחפים ואילו אצלי רואים את זה רגיל
<avi1333> כן התקנתי את הקומפיז סיטינג אבל עדיין אין לי את הדברים שייש באיטנטרנט
<avi1333> *ביוטיוב
<Ddorda> ‏זה בהגדרות של הקובייה...
<avi1333> ד"א בגנום מאנג'ר מה זה אומר"ישן" זה אומר שהוא לא משתמש כרגע במשאבים?
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא בטוח
<avi1333> כי לפעמים אני רואה שכמעט על הכול רשום "ישן" ועדיין הוא מגיע לאחוזי עיבוד גדולים,דבר שכמובן לא קורה בפלאשבוקס
<avi1333> *פלאקסבוקס
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אני לא בטוח מה זה מצב ישן
<avi1333> אה סבבה טוב אני ינסה להריץ על זה חיפוש:D
<avi1333> BRB,ttyl
<Rodensky> אבי
<Rodensky> avi1333,
<Rodensky> אין קומפיז פיישן, יש קומפיז פיוז'ן (היתוך של שני פרוייקטים - קומפיז ואמרלד לאחד)
<Rodensky> קומפיז כל הזמן רץ ברקע מכיוון שהוא זה שמנהל לך את הממשק הגרפי
<Rodensky> הוא זה שמאפשר לך את כל האפקטים שבלעדיו אין לך
<avi1333> אה הבנתי,והוא לוקח הרבה משאבים?
<Rodensky> הוא זה שמאפשר את הסביבה הגרפית עבור ווידג'טים, דוקים וכו'
<Rodensky> אני מעריכה שהוא מנצל לא מעט משאבים
<avi1333> אז כמו שדור אמר הקומפיז שייש ליש מגיע עם אובנטו זה קומפיז פיז'ין?
<Rodensky> אובונטו לא מגיע עם קומפיז. אתה מתקין את זה דרך מרכז התוכנה
<Rodensky> וכן, זה קומפיז פיוז'ן
<avi1333> וככל שאני מפעיל יותר אפקטים ומתקין יותר תוספים הוא לוקח יותר?
<Rodensky> בקיצור קוראים לזה קומפיז
<Rodensky> כן
<avi1333> אה סבבה
<Rodensky> למחשבים חלשים ולכאלה שמוגבלים בסוללה, הייתי ממליצה לוותר על קומפיז ובכלל על כל דבר שקשור בגרפיקה מורכבת מעבר למה שמגיע כברירת מחדל עם אובונטו
<avi1333> יש לי בנוסף את פלאשבוקס למקרה ואני בלי בטריה
<avi1333> *פלאקסבוקס
<Rodensky> תוודא שהקומפיז לא מנהל לך את התצוגה כשאתה עם פלאקסבוקס
<avi1333> כן בדקתי את זה:)
<Rodensky> אז סבבה
<avi1333> טוב תודה רבה על העזרה אני צריך לזוז...
<Rodensky> אין בעד מה
<avi1333> תודה רבה ,יום טוב:)
<Rodensky> יום נפלא
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: נכון
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‎NewOne0: מה קורה?
<Interruptus> צודקת
<avi1333> איך Epiphany ?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: נוחה למי שרגיל
<Ddorda> ‏אין לה תוספים (שאני יודע) אז זה די מרגיז
<avi1333> אה:Sטוב אז כרגע השרר עם כרום
<avi1333> *נשאר
<avi1333_> מה זה apt-get xapin-index?
<avi1333_> גומר לי על המעבד התהליך הזה
<avi1333_> אה הנה הוא הפסיק
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: ping
<Yaron-Heb> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ‏Author = מחבר או כותב?
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: הכי טוב
<Yaron-Heb> תלוי בהקשר
<Yaron-Heb> אם אנחנו רוצים לשמור על ניטרליות עדיף מאת במקום שני אלה
<Ddorda> ‎Block author
<Yaron-Heb> חסימת מחבר
<Ddorda> ‏חסימת מאת לא נשמע לי משהו
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Yaron-Heb> כן זה בסדר
<Yaron-Heb> תכל׳ס...
<Ddorda> ‎Enabled?
<Ddorda> ‏פעיל?
<Yaron-Heb> פעיל
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Yaron-Heb> diabled מנוטרל
<Ddorda> ‎Disallow ?
<Yaron-Heb> מניעה
<Yaron-Heb> חסימת או ביטול הרשאה ארוך ולא לצורך
<avi1333_> ד"א מי אחראי על הוויקי של אונבטנו ישראל?עכשיו עברתי שם קצת על דברים ובאמת כל הכבוד למי שעשה את זה יכול לעזור הרבה:)
<Ddorda> ‏more אם אין הקשר = עוד?
<Yaron-Heb> כן
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: איזה וויקי?
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: סבבה
<avi1333_> http://ubuntu-il.com/wiki/
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu Israel
<Yaron-Heb> gdb על ארדווינו... החיים בזבל...
<Ddorda> ‏rules אני מתרגם כללים
<Yaron-Heb> עדיף על חוקים ברוב המקרים
<Ddorda> ‏ולא חוקים
<Ddorda> ‏זהו, זה לא מתאים
<Ddorda> ‏כללי חסימה, לא חוקי חסימה
<Ddorda> ‏אין כאן חוק, אלא כלל
<Ddorda> ‏האתר פועל על פי כללים שהוצבו, לא ע״פ חוקים
<Yaron-Heb> יפה מאוד... חוצמזה שזה נשמע נוקשה מדי
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: ראית? איזה ניתוח הא?
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שהתבחבשתי על זה הרבה עד שהגעתי להחלטה הזו
<Yaron-Heb> פשששש מורפולוגיה מלאה
<Ddorda> ‏אהא
<Ddorda> ‏ללא צל של ספר
<Ddorda> ‏ספק
<Ddorda> ‏התחלתי לתרגם עוד קובץ, כנראה שנצטרך גם לתרום קצת קוד
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: החלק היפה הוא, שבאתי לתרגם וגיליתי שהחלק נרחב כבר מתורגם
<Ddorda> ‏ומתורגם מעולה
<Yaron-Heb> פששש יפה מאוד!
<Ddorda> ‏אז פתחתי את הקובץ לראות למי להחמיא
<Ddorda> ‏ומה מסתבר?
<Yaron-Heb> זה אתה...
<Yaron-Heb> ☺
<Ddorda> ‎"Language-Team: Gezer Project <ddorda
<Yaron-Heb> חחח חביב
<Ddorda> ‏איזה קטע זה
<Ddorda> ‏זה בהחלט מעלה חיוך
<Yaron-Heb> בערך כמו לקבל מחשב עם מעבד VIA C3 למעבדה
<Yaron-Heb> מפה למוזיאון ישר
<avi1333_> Ddorda איפה האפשרות פה בקומפיז לעשות שיראו את החלונות בקוביה מרחפים?אני לא מוצא את זה:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אין לי CCSM אז אני לא יכול לעזור לך, תחפש בגוגל
<Ddorda> ‎!g floating windows cube compiz
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<Ddorda> ‏מה נהיה? הובורג ממש איטי?
<avi1333_> הבורוג לא עובד:S
<Ddorda> ‎!g floating windows cube compiz
<Ddorda> ‏נו באמת
<avi1333_> חחח לא משנה אני יחפש בגוגל חחחחח
<avi1333_> צריך להריץ את הבוט הזה על שרת זה נראה כאילו הוא רץ על מחשב ביתי עם אינטרנט ממש איטי:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לא, דווקא יש לו פינג ממש נמוך
<Ddorda> ‎* Ping reply from Hoborg: 0.33 second(s)
<Ddorda> ‏הבעיה היא בקוד עצמו
<avi1333_> :S כן הפינג שלו סבבה
<avi1333_> אולי זה ביגלל שהוא לא +o?
<avi1333_> למרות שזה ממש לא אמור להיות קשור
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: לא
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט בעיה בבוט
<Ddorda> ‎!help
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<Ddorda> ‏מה עובר על הבוט הזה...!
<Ddorda> ‎!restart
<Ddorda> ‏בשנייה שליאל מתחבר אני מדבר אתו
<avi1333_> !help
<Ddorda> ‏לא יאמן
<avi1333_> זה כל פעם ככה:S
<Ddorda> ‏כן, ממש מרגיז
<avi1333_> אחי חשוב שבמפגשים הוא יעבוד
<avi1333_> *הכי
<Ddorda> ‏ליאל רץ לבנות כבר את הגרסה הבאה לפני שהגרסה הזאת תקינה
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<avi1333_> אפשר לנסות להוריד בוט מוכן ולהריץ אותו
<avi1333_> הייה לי פעם אתר טוב לכל מיני סוגים של בוטנטים ,אני יחפש אותו במועדפים
<avi1333_> לא מוצא את זה:(
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לא, לא צריך, זה בסדר
<Ddorda> ‏מה שצריך זה לתקן את כל הבאגים בבוט הקיים
<avi1333_> אה סבבה כן וצריך קודם בוט שיעבוד כמו שצריך לפני שמוציאים גרסא חדשה:S
<avi1333_> מצאתי איך עושים את החלונות בקוביה ועוד מלא דברים,זה פשוט תוספות שמתקינים לקומפיז
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לרוב, כן
<Ddorda> ‏החלונות הבולטים אני לא חושב שזה תוספים
<avi1333_> זה הייה בתוספים אני התקנתי עכשיו
<avi1333_> זה הייה באקסטרה פלאגין
<avi1333_> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‎serfus: כאן?
<Rodensky> איתי במלחמתי להחרמת Yaron-Heb על זה שהוא חולק על הצעתי בעניין session x
<Rodensky> :D
<Yaron-Heb> חחח ☺ יצאת פראיירית! למה להחרים שאפשר ללכת מכות?
<Rodensky> אני ליידי, אני לא הולכת מכות
<Yaron-Heb> יש לי תחתונים שחורות בנינג׳יטסו
<Yaron-Heb> ליידי געגע...
<Rodensky> יש לי תחתונים שחורות מעוד סוגים
<Rodensky> אתה לא מאיים
<Yaron-Heb> אז תראי לי את שלך קודם ☺
<Rodensky> הן כל-כך גדולות, שאתה יכול לשחות בהן
<Yaron-Heb> כיאה לליידי...
<serfus> Ddorda, אהלן
<Rodensky> ירון אני מכריזה עליך חרם כיתתי
<Yaron-Heb> אם אני תופר את החורים של הרגליים זה יכול להיות אחלה מצנח בטוח...
<Yaron-Heb> אמורות להיות לי טראומות מזה כי בבית הספר היסודי באמת הייתי מנודה אבל אחרי שכפכפתי את כל הכיתה שלי אחרי שעברתי לכרמיאל אני שם עליהם אשך...
<Rodensky> אני בבית הספר הייתי מאלה שלא מנודים ולא מנדים, כל-כך לא היה לי אכפת מאף אחד עד שלא הכרתי אף אחד ואף אחד לא הכיר אותי
<Yaron-Heb> זה בגלל שלא גדלת בקריית אונו
<Rodensky> גרוע מזה
<Rodensky> גדלתי בפתח תקווה
<Yaron-Heb> אור יהודה?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אתה לא יודע שבנות לא הולכות מכות אלא עושות חרם?
<Rodensky> שנים ראשונות של הגן עשיתי בקיריית אונו
<Yaron-Heb> אני כבר הלכתי מכות עם בנות אבל זה לא היה בשביל המכות ☺
<Rodensky> נדמה לי שזה היה קיריית אונו
<Yaron-Heb> באמת??? תנחומי...
<Rodensky> שכונת גבעת סביון מכיר?
<Rodensky> זה לא סביון, זה צמוד לשם, אבל בדיוק ההפך מסביון
<Yaron-Heb> כן מכיר, זה ליד רימון של קריית אונו
<Rodensky> לפחות כשאני גדלתי שם, אני לא יודעת איך זה שם היום
<Rodensky> ואח"כ פ"ת
<Yaron-Heb> על שום מה המעבר?
<Rodensky> בפ"ת החינוך יותר טוב :P
<Yaron-Heb> לא רוצה להתרברב אבל אני מסכים אתך...
<Yaron-Heb> כל כך שונא את העיר הזאת שאני אפילו לא בא לבקר משפחה
<Ddorda> ‏אני רוצה להתרברב: קרעתי את שניכם, חינוך באיטליה ואז קיבוץ
<Ddorda> ‎RULEZ
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> אתה כזה מנומס
<Yaron-Heb> את הבית שחייתי בו מאז שנולדתי לא הצלחתי אפילו לזהות כשביקרתי בו
<Rodensky> וכשנקרע אותך מכות, זה לא יעזור לך
<Yaron-Heb> חחחחח כפרה על רודנסקי...
<Yaron-Heb> ליידי רודנסקי סליחה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אני לא הולך מכות, פשוט לא יוצא לי
<Rodensky> זה בסדר, גם לי לא יוצא ללכת מכות מאז היסודי
<Yaron-Heb> אז בדוק אני קורע אותך ☺!
<Rodensky> כשעברתי לשכונה של היי סוסייטי למדתי שיש גם חרם כיתתי
<Yaron-Heb> בעיר של פליטי אור יהודה עוד לא שמעו על זה... צריך לעשות להם שיעור
<Ddorda> ‏אצלי בכיתה לא היה לא מכות ולא חרם
<Rodensky> דור
<Ddorda> ‏היה רק ערסים פה ושם שהגיעו, עושים הרבה פוזה של מכות ונעלמים
<Rodensky> אם אתה לא יודע על מי עושים חרם
<Rodensky> אז עושים אותו עליך
<Rodensky> ...
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: דווקא לא היה עליי חרם
<Yaron-Heb> אני פעם אחרונה הכנסתי למישהו מכות כי הוא אמר לי Quicktime שולתתתת!!!1111
<Rodensky> וואלה ירון איזה ערסים כבדים אתם
<Yaron-Heb> כן חבל לך על הזמן
<Rodensky> אצלנו היו הולכים מכות על בנות, על מקום בכיתה, על כדורגל
<Yaron-Heb> אנחנו לא רואים בעיניים אנחנו, זורקים עלים על מדרכות
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: ?
<Yaron-Heb> ואפילו לא מרימים אחר כך, פשוט זורקים וזהו!
<Rodensky> בהפסקות היינו הולכים מכות בשביל הכיף, אבל פעם אחת יצא לי להעיף למישהי לאטמה מעצבים
<Rodensky> יסודי זה הכי אחי
<Yaron-Heb> תגידו, איך זה שיש לי שלושה דפדפנים ואף אחד מהם לא יציב
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Rodensky> הם מתחרים ביניהם
<Rodensky> הולכים מכות
<Rodensky> אתה משתמש בקיריית אונו אקספלורר?
<Yaron-Heb> אופרת אונו...
<Rodensky> מכות פוקס
<Yaron-Heb> ספאריית אונו
<Yaron-Heb> יש מצב, באווירת האלימות ששוררת פה
<Rodensky> בטח אווירת אלימות, יש לך פה פליטי שכונות מצוקה
<Yaron-Heb> Firesheep זה הכי אחי!
<Yaron-Heb> חוץ מאחת שנולדה ב־PTCT
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אנשים עשירים לא הולכים מכות, הם תובעים אחד את השני
<Yaron-Heb> PTCT מעדר פאקר!
<Yaron-Heb> להוציא מן הכלל את משפחות הפשע שלא משנה כמה כסף יהיה להם, ללכת מכות זה ביזנס...
<Yaron-Heb> להן
<avi1333_> אני באמצע חיפוש סנסורים:
<avi1333_> Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware
<avi1333_> monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works
<avi1333_> reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble
<avi1333_> on some systems.
<avi1333_> Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no):
<Yaron-Heb> נשמע פולשני כמעט כמו בדיקת נקבים...
<Yaron-Heb> מלחיץ משהו
<Yaron-Heb> תרשום אותי על no
<Rodensky> אם זה כולל בדיקה רקטאלית אז הכנתי כפפות
<avi1333_> פעם קודמת עשיתי no ובסוף זה מצלא לי רק את הסנסורים של המעבד:S
<Yaron-Heb> יה בייבי!
<Yaron-Heb> אם אתה מוכן לסכן את ישבנך בשביל חיישנים עשה זאת, אני קצת בלחץ מכל הסיטואציה הפולשנית הזאת
<avi1333_> זה באמת מלחיץ:S
<Yaron-Heb> זה של הכונן הקשיח לא?
<Rodensky> בשלב מסויים זה נהיה אפילו די נעים
<Rodensky> תשאלו את ירון
<Rodensky> :)
<Yaron-Heb> נכון, היה לרודנסקי מאוד נעים כשעשיתי לה את זה...
<avi1333_> :S
<avi1333_> אני לא יודע אבל נראה לי באמת יעשה no שוב:S
<Rodensky> ירון, הטרדה מינית במשחק טוויסטר לא נחשב
<Yaron-Heb> הריח אומר אחרת... ☺
<Rodensky> הכנתי גם מסיכה ומרחיב אנאלי
<Yaron-Heb> את הולכת ליהנות מותק...
<Rodensky> נראה בסוף אם עדין תסרב להצעה שלי לתרגום session x
<Yaron-Heb> X session כפרה...
<Rodensky> אותו דבר
<Yaron-Heb> אני תחתונים שחורות
<Rodensky> בטח שאני הולכת להנות. אם לא הייתי הולכת לתחום הכירורגי שבחרתי, הייתי הולכת להיות פרוקטולוגית
<Yaron-Heb> באביר!
<Rodensky> או גסטרואנטרולוגית
<Rodensky> מערכת העיכול ובייחוד קצה אחד שלה זה בעיני הנושא הכי מעניין שיש
<Yaron-Heb> העיקר לדחוף צינורות לגוף את אומרת...
<Yaron-Heb> אם זה היה תלוי בי הייתי דוחף להרבה מאוד אנשים הרבה מאוד צינורות להרבה מאוד חורים, אבל לא בטוח שהם היו מבריאים מזה...
<Rodensky> אני לא בעד לדחוף צינורות
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת רדיולוגיה וכל הבדיקות שעושים למערכת העיכול, ובדיקות צואה, שזה הפייבוריט שלי
<Yaron-Heb> כאלה שעשויים מחומר סינתטי או כל סוגי הצינורות?
<Rodensky> כל הסוגים
<Yaron-Heb> סקס זה לא בשבילך אני מבין...
<Yaron-Heb> אלא אם כן זה צינור יוצא דופן אצלך
<Rodensky> ירון, לא מדברים ככה לליידי!
<Yaron-Heb> סליחה נשמה!
<Yaron-Heb> נשמה זה כינוי מקובל לליידי?
<Rodensky> לא, אבל אתה מקיריית אונו, אז אני לא מצפה להרבה
<Yaron-Heb> הופה! את חוזרת לעבוד בארץ אגב?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> אני הדוכסית מפתח-תקווה-שייר
<Yaron-Heb> בדיוק היום דיברו על כמה שחסרים רופאים בארץ
<Yaron-Heb> ומצד שני דיברו על קיצוץ שכר הרופאים ביותר מ־80%
<Yaron-Heb> ובאותה נשימה גם הזכירו שמחפשים נערי ונערות שעשועים למועדוני חשפנות
<Rodensky> משרד הבריאות מרשה לעצמו קיצוצי שכר ופיטורים, הרעת תנאיהם של סטודנטים לרפואה בארץ והרעת תנאי חזרתם של אלה שסיימו בחו"ל
<Rodensky> נראה שדווקא יש בעודף ברופאים
<Yaron-Heb> אולי היה ככה כשעזבת אבל היום חסרים, הקטע הוא שרופאים יהודים לא מוכנים לעבוד בכפרים ערביים וערבים דווקא מוכנים
<Yaron-Heb> גם אצל יהודים כלומר
<Rodensky> צפוי
<Yaron-Heb> ולפי מה שהבנתי (אבל זה משמועות) רוב הרופאים הערבים גם מעדיפים לא לעבוד עם ערבים
<Rodensky> ירון, זה לא מפתיע
<Rodensky> בארה"ב עשו מחקר וגילו ששופטים שחורים מפלים לרעה נאשמים שחורים לא פחות משופטים לבנים
<Yaron-Heb> שחורים ולבנים זו סיטואציה שונה מערבים יהודים בארץ...
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Yaron-Heb> לשחורים שם אין דת שונה
<Rodensky> גזענות ואפלייה מושרשות כל-כך עמוק, שאלה שמצליחים לפרוץ החוצה מתוך המגזר שמהווה מיעוט מופלה לרעה, מפלים את בני מגזרם
<Yaron-Heb> הם באים מתרבות שונה והם התערו בחברה האמריקאית הרבה יותר טוב ממה שערבים רוצים או מוכנים להתערב פה
<Rodensky> ירון, זה לא משנה את העובדה שבשני המקרים יש לך מגזר נחות יותר שבניו מעניקים לו אותו יחס שהם קיבלו מהמגזר השולט, רק כדי להשתלב
<Yaron-Heb> השמועות אמרו לי שהסיבה היא אחרת...
<Rodensky> ערבים ושחורים שהצליחו לפרוץ החוצה גם תורמים פחות בחזרה לאוכלוסייה שממנה הם באו
<Rodensky> ביחד ליהודים ולבנים שתורמים לאוכלוסיות שלהם הרבה יותר
<Rodensky> ובכך מקדמים אותן
<Rodensky> עשו על זה כל מיני מחקרים
<Yaron-Heb> כן אבל זאת לא הסיבה...
<Rodensky> אני לא מתעסקת בסיבה אלא בתוצאה :)
<Yaron-Heb> התוצאה ידועה לכול אבל הסיבה היא שונה לגמרי...
<Yaron-Heb> בואי נגיד שיש רופאה שגרה ביישוב שלי שלא מוכנה שיקשרו אליה תושבים מהיישוב כמטופלים
<Yaron-Heb> מסיבה הגיונית... היא משוכנעת שאנחנו קרציות
<Yaron-Heb> עכשיו מילא קרציות, אצל הערבים יותר מקובל סחר חליפין מאשר תמורה כלכלית, אפילו בימינו אנו
<Yaron-Heb> כך שבני אותו כפר יעדיפו להעביר חפצים בעלי ערך זה לזה במקום כספים בפועל
<Yaron-Heb> נעזוב לרגע בצד את העובדה שהם מזיינים את מס הכנסה שחבל על הזמן ואין הרבה מה לעשות נגד התופעה הזאת
<Rodensky> חחחח איך תגבה מס מעסקה שבה בנאדם נתן כבשה תמורת ניתוח לב? :P
<Yaron-Heb> פרשת לחדשות
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי! ☺
<Yaron-Heb> ראית את granola-gui?
<Rodensky> נייט
<Yaron-Heb> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/granola-improves-your-netbooklaptop.html
<Hoborg> Title: Granola Improves Your Netbook/Laptop Battery Life And Makes Your PC Environmentally Friendly ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<Yaron-Heb> בישראל התכנה הזאת לא תקפה בכלל...
<Yaron-Heb> אולי ללפטופים אבל לא לשולחניים
<Rodensky> למה לא תקפה בישראל?
<Yaron-Heb> בגלל שיטת החישוב של התעו״ז
<Yaron-Heb> החשמל מחושב אחרת בכל שעה של היממה
<Yaron-Heb> והתעריפים והשעות מתעדכנים בלי סוף
<Rodensky> זה כדי לבלבל את האויב
<Yaron-Heb> http://www.iec.co.il/bin/ibp.jsp?ibpDispWhat=object&ibpDisplay=view&ibpPage=WidePage&ibpDispWho=General^l1421&ibpZone=ConsumptionTariff&ibpVersion=0&
<Hoborg> Title: 			חברת החשמל		 - תעריפי צריכת החשמל
<Yaron-Heb> האויב מבולבל, מודה
<Rodensky> אתה רואה? זה עובד!
<Yaron-Heb> אם chevron היו עושים דבר כזה היו להם אולי עשרה צרכנים
<Yaron-Heb> שאחד מהם היא אשתו של המנכ״ל ואחת נוספת היא אחותה
<Rodensky> אבל עזוב חישוב תעו"ז, זה מספק גם ככה הרבה נתונים למי שרוצה להרגיש טוב עם עצמו
<Yaron-Heb> בהנחה שבא לי לעשות תואר בסטטיסטיקה אני חושב שהתעו״ז זה דבר נהדר...
<Yaron-Heb> הוא יספק לי המון תעסוקה
<Rodensky> תגיד לי
<Rodensky> מה הקטע של הצגת המחיר לפני מע"מ?
<Rodensky> למי אכפת מה המחיר לפני מע"מ? הרי זה לא כאילו שיש מישהו שלא ישלם מע"מ
<Yaron-Heb> יש כאלה שזכאים לניכוי מס על חשבונות החשמל
<Yaron-Heb> בפועל כל עסק אמור לקבל את הניכוי הזה
<Yaron-Heb> מלבד עסקים שפועלים מתוך מערות כמו למשל אל קאעידה וכאלה
<Rodensky> נו בסדר, עסקי מערות עובדים באמצעות חיבורים פיראטיים לשכנים
<Rodensky> הם לא מקבלים ניכוי כי הם גם ככה לא משלמים
<Yaron-Heb> יפה גרסת ☺
<Yaron-Heb> הדבר היחידי שיש לי לומר לך הוא:야론 쌓라바니 -㋡- ヤロン サハラバニ -㋡- やろん さはらばに — ያሮነ ሻሀራባኒ ܀ ܙܪܘܢ ܫܗܪܒܢܙ — Ярон Ша'рабани — 𐤉𐤓𐤅𐤍 𐤔𐤄𐤓𐤁𐤍𐤉 — 𐎊𐎗𐎆𐎐 𐎌𐎅𐎗𐎁𐎐𐎊
<Rodensky> ככה אתה מדבר לליידי? כמה פעמים צריך להעיר לך?
<Rodensky> אתה חסר חינוך
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי... קריית אונו מה לעשות...
<Rodensky> אגב
<Rodensky> אל תכתוב ברוסית
<Rodensky> אני יודעת לקרוא רוסית :)
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח זה לא כתב סתרים...
<Yaron-Heb> יש עוד שלוש שפות שאני כותב בהן ולא השתמשתי בהן
<Yaron-Heb> הרוסית זה בשביל לעשות פוזות על הבנות...
<Yaron-Heb> הרוסיות כמובן..
<Yaron-Heb> תמיד כשאומרים לי להגיד משהו ברוסית אני אומר: יא נייט סקזאלה פו רוסקי...
<Yaron-Heb> או לחלופין: יא ניזנאייש ניצ׳יבו
<Yaron-Heb> במבטא כבד כדי שזה ישמע כמה שפחות אמין
<Rodensky> ירון
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד ״ססי מני חוי״ :O
<Yaron-Heb> חחח את זה אני אומר בלי קשר...
<Yaron-Heb> יש משפט יותר מגניב: ססי חוי ניפסיחוי
<Rodensky> אני לא מוכנה שתדברו כך בנוכחותי
<Yaron-Heb> אז בואי תדגימי לנו איך צריך לדבר...
<Rodensky> עזוב, אתם ממילא לא תבינו, אתם פרימיטיבים מידי עבור הליידי מפתח-תקווה-שייר
<Yaron-Heb> רגע!!! עכשיו אני יודע מאיפה אני מכיר אותך!
<Yaron-Heb> את תמיד אכלת שם בחומוס אצל אבו וויליאם!
<Rodensky> יאפ
<Yaron-Heb> יא אללה, שנים! איפה את לא רואים אותך?
<Rodensky> עברתי חזרה לאירופה הנאורה
<Yaron-Heb> בוגדת! אוכלת חומוס אצל אבו פייר!
<Rodensky> באירופה לא אוכלים חומוס
<Yaron-Heb> את יוצאת מן הכלל
<Rodensky> מה פתאום
<Rodensky> אוכלים פה רק קוויאר ומולים
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: באמת מכיר אותה?
<Yaron-Heb> עודני אחוז זוועות מהמפגש המבעית
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<Yaron-Heb> על אף כי ליידי הנ״ל
<Yaron-Heb> וכן אוסיף כלשון חכמים: כפרה עליה!
<Rodensky> ירון, בפעם הבאה שאני מצטרפת לשיחה בצ'ט אני מצפה שתנשק את גב ידי
<Rodensky> את זאת שאיתה מבוצעת בך הבדיקה הרקטאלית
<Rodensky> אני מוכנה לוותר פעם אחת על כפפות
<Yaron-Heb> התרשי לי לנשק לעכוזך במקום?
<Rodensky> נראה לך שאני אתן לפרימיטיב אינדיאני ים תיכוני להתקרב לשם?
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא מה שאמרת אתמול בלילה...
<Rodensky> אתמול בלילה הייתי על תערובת של יין פטישים והלדול
<Yaron-Heb> אני מתפלא שהכאב בעכוז עבר לך כה מהר...
<Rodensky> אם לא הייתי שותה אלכוהול אז גם הדימום היה עובר מהר יותר
<serfus> O_o
<Yaron-Heb> המממ... אז את גם באה להאשים אותי שלא שמתי חומר סיכה?
<Rodensky> אני לא עוסקת בהאשמות
<Yaron-Heb> צודקת, להבא אני מביא אתי...
<yuvilio> חברה  אני משאר שחלק מכם ראה את הפודקסט החדש CodeRadio?
<yuvilio> http://www.coderadio.co.il/
<Hoborg> Title: CodeRadio
<Yaron-Heb> אתה משער...
<Yaron-Heb> רודנסקי, שמעי קטע מהסרטים
<yuvilio> Yaron-Heb: חח בדיוק. האיוט שלי קטסטרופה (תוצאה מחיים בחו"ל)
<Yaron-Heb> אני מסתובב במכללה פתאום אני רואה מישהו שכתוב לו בענק על החולצה: I ♥ K Y
<Yaron-Heb> שטויות אחי... פה לא חותכים איברים על טעיות כתיב, ישר רוצחים ☺...
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: = ?
<Yaron-Heb> Kiryat Yam הייתה כוונתו
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחח גדול
<Ddorda> ‎XD
<Yaron-Heb> תודה תודה, אין לך מושג כמה צחקתי עליו
<Yaron-Heb> ועוד טרחתי להסביר לו מה לא בסדר בכל העסק...
<Rodensky> ירון, רק אל תגיד לי שהחולצה הייתה כחולה במקרה
<Yaron-Heb> זה היה חסר להשלמת האווירה אבל לא, שחורה לצערי
<Yaron-Heb> הוא קצת התפדח מהסיטואציה כי סיפרתי לו את זה בנוכחות ידידה שלי והיא כוסית רצח...
<Yaron-Heb> ואחרי שאני מסביר הוא עוד מצטדק: אחלה של עיר!
<Rodensky> אחלה ג'ל חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> יש מצב שליאל פה יקום להגנתו
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי... קריית ים זה אחלה ג׳ל...
<Yaron-Heb> השתמשתי בו פעם על מישהי מקריית ים למרבה האירוניה...
<Rodensky> אתה גורם לזה להשמע כאילו שמרחת את זה עליה לפני שהכנסת אותה לאפייה בתנור
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח אכן התבצעה שם הכנסה לתנור אבל אנחנו לא מדברים על אותו תנור...
<Rodensky> תעשה טובה - בלי פרטים
<Rodensky> אח"כ דור מעיר לי
<Yaron-Heb> נכנסת לזה...
<Rodensky> לי הייתה קונוטציה של תנור
<Rodensky> לא של זה
<Ddorda> ‏האח הגדול רואה הכל
<Yaron-Heb> לא שמעתי עדיין על ג׳ל אפייה
<Yaron-Heb> כאילו ג׳לי בזק אבל זה לא משמש לעוגות...
<Rodensky> יצא לך פעם להשתמש ברטבים האלה של אוסם וקנור?
<Yaron-Heb> יותר פודינגים וכאלה
<Rodensky> הם ג'לים
<Yaron-Heb> איזה רטבים?
<Yaron-Heb> קטשופ?
<Yaron-Heb> את מדברת על רוטב סויה וכל החארות המגעילים האלה?
<Rodensky> לא, הרטבים האלה שמיועדים לאפייה
<Yaron-Heb> לא... טרם...
<Yaron-Heb> זה נשמע מבחיל...
<Yaron-Heb> מה קרה לביצים, קמח וסוכר?
<Ddorda> ‏השתגעת? קולסטרול ופחמימות...?!
<Ddorda> ‏זה משמין!
<Ddorda> ‏תקנה קמח לייט של קנור
<Rodensky> *כולסטרול
<Rodensky> מה זה לעזאזל קמח לייט?
<Yaron-Heb> זה אבקת ערפל...
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זה שצובעים אתו קירות
<Yaron-Heb> זה יושב על אותו מדף עם אבקת חשמל ומטען לסטיקלייט
<Yaron-Heb> מה שהכי עצוב בבדיחות האלה זה שהצבא כל כך דפוק שזה אשכרה נשמע הגיוני
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אבקת חשמל זה ספְּרים
<Yaron-Heb> Spream?
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: סָ
<Yaron-Heb> Sapream?
<Yaron-Heb> Supreme?
<Ddorda> ‎Supreme
<Yaron-Heb> סופרים?
<Rodensky> חחח אבקת חשמל ומטען לסטיקלייט
<Rodensky> LOL
<Rodensky> אשכרה צבא!
<Yaron-Heb> היית מוכנה לחזור לשם עכשיו?
<Rodensky> אם זה לחזור לאותם מפקדים, אז כן
<Yaron-Heb> ברור אותם מפקדים
<Yaron-Heb> אחרת יהיו להם חיים קלים מדי
<Rodensky> לא נשארתי לקבע רק בגלל שהם עברו לתפקידים אחרים
<Rodensky> עכשיו הם חזרו לעבוד ביחד ביחידה אחרת
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא נשארתי לקבע כי הצבא רק חיפש איך להעיף אותי, אפילו למילואים לא קוראים לי
<Rodensky> חחחח לצבא לא היה אכפת ממני
<Yaron-Heb> מ׳זתומרת?
<Rodensky> לא חיפשו להשאיר או להעיף אותי, כמו רוב החיילים בצבא
<Ddorda> ‏liel: כל היום הובורג לא פועל
<Rodensky> הייתי חותמת קבע עוד שנה-שנתיים אם הייתי יכולה להישאר עם אותם מפקדים
<Yaron-Heb> למל״מית?
<liel> !help
<Rodensky> האמת שלא
<liel> Ddorda: הוא דווקא מחזיר פלט
<Yaron-Heb> אז מה?
<Rodensky> דווקא תרמתי המון, הייתי עם מוטיבציה
<Rodensky> פשוט נשארתי מתחת לרדאר של המערכת
<Yaron-Heb> חצי מהחוקים של היחידה, לטוב ולרע היו בגללי
<Yaron-Heb> השאר היו בגלל פרחות טיפשות
<Yaron-Heb> חוק לדוגמה שלא חוקקו בגללי: אסור להסתובב בחזייה ותחתונים בבסיס
<Rodensky> חחחחח
<Rodensky> בבסיס הקודם שלי לא חוקקו חוקים כאלה
<Rodensky> מי לא רוצה לראות בנות בחזייה ותחתונים?
<Yaron-Heb> הרב של היחידה...
<Rodensky> אה... טוב לנו היה רב סטרייט
<Yaron-Heb> הלוואי עלינו...
<Yaron-Heb> באמצע השירות הגיע הרב של כלא 6 אלי לבסיס, לפניו היה לנו רב אשכנזי
<Yaron-Heb> פתאום הגיע רב שבמקום לעשות ביקורת כשרות לחדר אוכל היה בא לעקוץ שוקו ולתת כיף לנגדי מטבח
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> וזה אומר בין השאר שהמטבח נשאר כשר
<Rodensky> אצלנו באחת השבתות שסגרתי גילו כברוש שנפל לתוך החמין
<Yaron-Heb> כולו שכונה... ביקשתי ממנו אישור להסתובב עם גלימה כתומה וטיקה בבסיס... הוא לא התלהב מהבקשה
<Yaron-Heb> כברוש?
<Rodensky> *עכברוש
<Yaron-Heb> אויש פינוק! זה הרבה יותר מזין ובריא מהבשר של הצבא
<Rodensky> יש לי הרגשה שכל הבשר בצבא זה של עכברושים ופשוט לא מספרים לנו
<Ddorda> ‎!help
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי! האמת שאצלנו היו קציצות גמל...
<Rodensky> הבשר היחיד שטעים בצבא זה לוף מטוגן, אבל לצערי מוציאים אותו
<Ddorda> ‏liel: כנראה מחזיר רק לך
<Yaron-Heb> תמיד תוכלי לקנות קציץ בשר אזרחי
<Yaron-Heb> למען האמת היה כזה מאז ומתמיד
<Yaron-Heb> הצבא עשה רק רכש אחד מוצלח
<Yaron-Heb> טונה
<Rodensky> כן הטונה הצבאית יותר טונה מהטונה באזרחות
<Yaron-Heb> הטונה הצבאית היא הכי טעימה שיש, היא שייכת לחברה שלא ממתגת את המוצרים שלה
<Rodensky> *יותר טובה
<Yaron-Heb> קוראים להם פילטונה
<Yaron-Heb> הם יושבים בבאר שבע
<Yaron-Heb> והם מוכרים תחת המותגים של טיב טעם ושופרסל
<Yaron-Heb> כך שבפועל אפשר לקנות אותם גם באזרחות היום
<Yaron-Heb> קחי לדוגמה אותי... אני קונה רק את הטונה הממותגת של שופרסל או של טיב טעם...
<Yaron-Heb> סטארקיסט זה גועל נפש לידם
<Rodensky> ויש הפרש משמעותי במחירים?
<Yaron-Heb> שלא נדבר על פוסידון..
<Yaron-Heb> כן! זה יותר זול בשקל כמעט
<Yaron-Heb> זה במחיר של פוסידון בערך
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זה נחשב משמעותי?
<Rodensky> פה אני אוכלת טונה של מותג פנימי של carrefour
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: * ^
<Yaron-Heb> באחוזים כן
<Rodensky> זה רשת של סופרמרקטים אירופאית
<Rodensky> יותר טובה מהטונות של המותגים הגדולים
<Yaron-Heb> מה זה נחשב שם מותגים גדולים?
<Yaron-Heb> את אוכלת גם דגים חיים?
<Rodensky> כל מיני חברות איטלקיות שמוכרות טונה בשמן זית וכאלה
<Rodensky> מותגים די גדולים, לא עולים לי כרגע שמות אבל אני מזהה לפי הלוגואים
<Yaron-Heb> נו באמת... הסיכויים שיש בזה אשכרה שמן זית הם כל כך קלושים...
<avi1333_> !help
<Rodensky> ירון, ברור שזה מעורב, וגם השמן זית עצמו לא משהו בכלל
<avi1333_> Ddorda עכשיו מחזיר גם לי
<Rodensky> ניסיתי פה כמה מותגים של שמן
<Yaron-Heb> נו...
<Yaron-Heb> מה המסקנות?
<Yaron-Heb> !help
<Rodensky> שמן זית ישראלי/ערבי הכי טוב
<Yaron-Heb> גם אני קיבלתי
<Rodensky> האיטלקים די מעאפן
<Yaron-Heb> את יודעת למה זה? כי הוא אשכרה עשוי מזיתים
<avi1333_> חחחח רק דור לא מקבל:S
<Rodensky> *האיטלקי
<Yaron-Heb> בכל אירופה וגם במקומות מסוימים בישראל מוהלים בשמן מוסכים וכל מיני כאלה
<avi1333_> !g test
<Hoborg> "Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0" - http://www.test.com/ | "Speakeasy - Speed Test" - http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<Yaron-Heb> יהובורג
<avi1333_> !g Hoborg
<Hoborg> "Who is Hoborg?" - http://doo.nomoretangerines.com/nevhood/nevabout/biohobor.htm | "The Neverhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neverhood
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: ?
<avi1333_> הבוט עובד...
<Ddorda> ‎!help
<Ddorda> ‎!g help
<Ddorda> ‎!g test
<liel> !g ניסיון
<Hoborg> "ניסיון - Wiktionary" - http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%25D7%25A0%25D7%2599%25D7%25A1%25D7%2599%25D7%2595%25D7%259F | "עם תואר, בלי ניסיון" - http://www.alljobs.co.il/ArticlePage.aspx%3FLinkWord%3Dacademic_job
<Ddorda> ‏תכל׳ס רק לי זה לא עובד
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‎liel: ?!
<Yaron-Heb> !g אינטרנט אלחוקי
<Hoborg> "דורבנות - אינטרנט אַלחוּקִי" - http://www.dorbanot.com/%3Fp%3D4317 | "אינטרנט אלחוקי: תגידו תודה, יא מניאקים : חדר 404 • הבלוג של עידו קינן" - http://room404.net/%3Fp%3D19401
<Rodensky> לשמן זית איטלקי יש טעם כאילו שאין בו מספיק זיתים, כאילו חסר בו משהו
<liel> Ddorda: לא שיניתי כלום, נשבע
<avi1333_> חחח הבוט לא אוהב אותך:S
<Yaron-Heb> הוא מהול בשמן קנולה או סויה
<avi1333_> !g שמן זית
<Hoborg> "שמן זית – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%25A9%25D7%259E%25D7%259F_%25D7%2596%25D7%2599%25D7%25AA | "שמן זית" - http://www.tevalife.com/article.asp%3Fid%3D2823
<liel> Ddorda: אולי הובורג 3 יאהב אותך יותר
<Yaron-Heb> !g כל הזית!
<Hoborg> "חיים טוב – ככה עושים את זה - תיירות - מדריכים וחדשות קולינריות ..." - http://www.haimtov.co.il/Inner.aspx%3FArticleID%3D146 | "כל זית בא יומו - וואלה! אוכל" - http://food.walla.co.il/%3Fw%3D/905/1747732
<avi1333_> חחחחחחח
<avi1333_> !g צה"ל
<Hoborg> "Israel Defense Forces - צבא ההגנה לישראל" - http://www.idf.il/ | "צבא הגנה לישראל – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%25A6%25D7%2591%25D7%2590_%25D7%2594%25D7%2592%25D7%25A0%25D7%2594_%25D7%259C%25D7%2599%25D7%25A9%25D7%25A8%25D7%2590%25D7%259C
<Rodensky> ירון - על האריזה רשום שזה שמן זית אקסטרא וירג'ין
<liel> !g קלבסה
<Hoborg> "מתכון: חומוס בקלבסה (דלעת) • חומוס להמונים" - http://humus101.com/%3Fp%3D188 | "קלבסה בברזילי - מסיבות ומועדונים - מדור לילה - עכבר העיר" - http://www.mouse.co.il/CM.night_parties_item,423,215,4616,.aspx
<Rodensky> לא רשום שזה מעורבב עם משהו
<Yaron-Heb> ☺
<avi1333_> הבוט יפול בסוף מרוב עומס עליו:S
<Rodensky> כבישה קרה וכאלה
<Yaron-Heb> בטח אקסטרא וירג׳ין, דפקו אותו בתחת...
<Rodensky> באוזן
<liel> avi1333_: גם אם הוא יתנתק, הוא יחזור
<Yaron-Heb> גם באוזן סבבה
<avi1333_> חחח כן
<avi1333_> וואי איזה אוכל מעפן באמת יש בצבא:S
<avi1333_> הכול מלא שמן
<Yaron-Heb> אני קניתי לא מזמן שמן מבדואים
<avi1333_> *הכל
<Yaron-Heb> פינוק!
<Rodensky> אין על שמן זית ערבי
<Yaron-Heb> אתה מתכוון לספגטי ברוטב שמן?
<avi1333_> כל דבר ברוטב שמן
<Yaron-Heb> זה ניסיון כושל לעשות ביסלי, אל תאמין להם
<Rodensky> אגב אנחנו קונים שמן זית מבית בד יהודי
<Rodensky> אחלה דבר
<Yaron-Heb> רציני? מאיפה וכמה עולה הליטר?
<Rodensky> אני אשאל את אמא שלי ואגיד לך
<avi1333_> אנחנו קונים בסופר שמן זית זיתא אני חושב...
<Yaron-Heb> תודה ליידי כפרה
<Yaron-Heb> זיתא זה חביב אבל טעמתי חזקים יותר
<Rodensky> אנחנו קונים את זה בקניסטרות של 5 ליטר
<Rodensky> שמן מצוין
<avi1333_> :S אני אמור בינואר לחזור לשירות ואין לי מושג איך אני יוכל שם את האוכל בלי כיס מרה:S
<avi1333_> אסור לי לאכול דברים שומניים עכשיו...
<Rodensky> אבי, תציע לבסיס לך לעשות מה שעשו בבסיס של אקס שלי
<Yaron-Heb> אתה מקבל פטורים מפה ועד הודעה חדשה
<Rodensky> הם בישלו את הספגטי במים עם סבון
<Yaron-Heb> ואוכל כשר ובלגן
<Rodensky> בסוף הבישול שטפו את הספגטי ממי הסבון
<Rodensky> ככה אין שמן
<avi1333_> חחח כן  אני מניח שגם יהיה לי יומיות....
<Rodensky> ולא עובדים קשה לנקות את הסיר
<avi1333_> חחחח ווואי:S
<Yaron-Heb> פצצה... עדיף לערבב בזה גם מסיר שומנים
<avi1333_> חחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> אתה אוכל ומרזה
<avi1333_> אי אפשר לדעת מה הם מכניסים שם תאמין לי:S
<Rodensky> לא, לא, מסיר שומנים לא טוב
<Rodensky> זה מסוכן
<Yaron-Heb> זה די טעים בהשוואה לביסלי הכושל
<avi1333_> אצלנו אפילו את הביסלי הכושל לא הייה
<Rodensky> ירון בצפון מוכרים איזה מותג חיקוי של בישלי וכאלה
<Rodensky> mana
<Rodensky> טעייםם
<Rodensky> יותר מביסלי
<Yaron-Heb> נכון!
<avi1333_> הייה לנו טבח שעשה שבוע שבוע ויומיות הוא לא עשה כלום:S
<Yaron-Heb> אני יודע אפילו איפה קונים
<Yaron-Heb> עדיף לך להיות ספר צבאי
<Yaron-Heb> יותר מסריח אבל פחות שעות עבודה
<avi1333_> תכלס
<avi1333_> האמת שאני מניח שיתנו לי איזה משהו בקריה או צריפין
<Yaron-Heb> סתם משמעת
<Yaron-Heb> בבסיסים קרביים יותר כיף מהבחינה הזאת
<avi1333_> כן בבסיס שהייתי עד הניתוח הייה ממש סטלה בלי משמעת ובלי כלום אבל זה הייה חמשושים
<Yaron-Heb> מה רע בחמשושים?
<avi1333_> לא אמרתי שרע אבל אנייצטרך שישבלו לי אוכל מיוחד...
<Rodensky> עדיף חמשושים מאשר שושים ולסגור כל שבת שנייה :|
<avi1333_> ואני לא ממש סומך על הטבחים החבשניים שיעשו אוכל בלי שמן במיוחד בשבילי
<Yaron-Heb> תן להם לשבור עם זה את הראש, אתה מבחינתך אם אין אוכל אתה יוצא הביתה, זה הכול
<avi1333_> רודנסקי אפילו בטרירונות לא סגרתי:S
<Yaron-Heb> זה מה שהיית עושה בקרייה?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> לפני הקריה
<avi1333_> תכלס
<Yaron-Heb> מלוא הפין!
<Rodensky> "עדיף ללקק לזקנה את המנוש מאשר לשרת בחיל חימוש"
<avi1333_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אח"כ עברתי לקריה, תודה לאל, השבח לבורא עולם
<avi1333_> חיל חימוש שירתת?:O
<avi1333_> באמת כל ה***
<Yaron-Heb> אהיא הייתה מתקנת מצברים
<avi1333_> שינזור:D
<Rodensky> חחחח הלוואי מצברים
<Yaron-Heb> היא הייתה בולסת גריז
<avi1333_> חחחחח
<Rodensky> העבירו אותי הכשרה בקורס שמיועד לקב"א 52 ומעלה כי היינו עתודה לקצונה
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי
<avi1333_> יש לי חבר בחיל חימוש חוזר כל יום כבר ב12 הביתה:S
<Rodensky> בזבזו את הזמן של הבנות בקורס רק כדי לשלוח אותנו לשטח ולעשות כל דבר אפשרי שקשור לחימוש מלבד התפקיד שלנו
<Yaron-Heb> ועל הדרך אנסו אותך לגמרי
<Rodensky> ערסים חולים על החיל הזה
<avi1333_> שלא נדע עוד צה"ל:S
<Yaron-Heb> התפקיד האולטימטיבי לערסים: מתדלק צבאי
<avi1333_> כבאי צבאי אם כבר
<Yaron-Heb> זה תפקיד שיקומי
<Yaron-Heb> והוא קיים רק בחיה״אהע
<avi1333_> אה...
<Rodensky> אין דבר שערסים אוהבים יותר מניקוי גריז מתעלות במוסך
<Rodensky> זה, והחלפת מצברים במשוריינים
<avi1333_> אני ביגלל שאני דתי אין לי כזה מבחר של תפקידים כי אני מתגייס דרך מדור ביני"ש(ביגלל שאני בהסדר...)
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח חלקם זורמים על זה לאזרחות מרוב שזה כיף
<avi1333_> זה הבאה:S
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח ירון אשכרה
<Yaron-Heb> האמת שאצלנו בסדנה היו חבר׳ה די טובים, ואני אומר את זה מהיכרות עם הרבה חימושניקים
<Rodensky> ירון גם אתה חימושניק?
<Yaron-Heb> לא, אבל נדירים הבסיסים בצה״ל שלא הייתי בהם
<Rodensky> אתה אשכנזי מכדי להיות חימושניק
<avi1333_> חחח עברת כל כך הרבה בסיסים?
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי... אבל לא עשיתי משהו טוב בהרבה
<Rodensky> אחרי שפסלתי חימוש רצו לשלוח אותי לקורס בשלישוק
<Yaron-Heb> לא, פשוט הייתי בתפקיד הנכון עם הראש הנכון
<Rodensky> מהפח אל הפחת
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי... מירמור חגיגה
<Yaron-Heb> מן הפח אל התחת בשבילך ליידי כפרה
<Rodensky> הצבא עשה לי דווקא בגלל שלא רציתי ללכת לאף עתודה
<Rodensky> זבלים :)
<avi1333_> אותי רצו לשלוח גם לקורס שלישות אבל לא הסכמתי:D
<Rodensky> *שלישוק
<Yaron-Heb> מכירים את הבדיחה של עמרי כספי?
<Rodensky> נייט
<Yaron-Heb> הוא מספר שבצבא הוא היה ספורטאי מצטיין
<Yaron-Heb> ויום אחד הוא היה צריך להגיע לאימון מוקדם
<Yaron-Heb> אז הוא בא למפקד שלו ואמר לו: יוסי, היום אני יוצא ב־2, אז המפקד שלו אמר לו: חופשי, רק אל תשכח לנעול אחריך את השער...
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> טו-אוב!
<Yaron-Heb> ☺ חזק אש...
<avi1333_> חחחחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> כן אני מצדיע לבחור, אמנם כתבו לו את הבדיחה אבל היא מוצלחת לאללה!
<avi1333_> כן ספורטאים מצטניינם באמת עושים שירות שכונה
<avi1333_> יש לי גם חבר שמשרת עם אלין לוי הוא אומר שהיא מגיעה לבסיס פעם בשבועיים אולי לשעה:S
<Yaron-Heb> הגיוני...
<Rodensky> אני זוכרת שהיו פרסומות לחיל חימוש עם תמונות של אגם רודברג
<Rodensky> היא הייתה מ"שקית שקר כלשהו, הצטלמה לפרסומת הזו ובזה הסתכם השירות שלה
<Yaron-Heb> היה של תותחנים עם צביקה הדר...
<Rodensky> צביקה הדר היה קצין נ"מ
<Rodensky> השתחרר בדרגת סרן
<Yaron-Heb> אההה נכון...
<avi1333_> אה יפה לו
<Yaron-Heb> גם אלי ומריאנו עשו משהו
<Yaron-Heb> לא יאומן... איזה חנבץ... מי ייקח אחד כזה לנ״מ?
<Rodensky> מנמנם בנ"מ
<avi1333_> חחחח באמת מוזר
<Yaron-Heb> חחח יפה גרסת
<Yaron-Heb> נזכרתי בעוד משהו
<Rodensky> החצי השני שירת בנ"מ
<Yaron-Heb> יש לך T9 בעברית בסלולרי?
<Rodensky> דה
<Yaron-Heb> תנסי רגע לכתוב: לילה טוב חומד
<Yaron-Heb> תגידי לי מה יוצא לך בחומד...
<Rodensky> רגע אני לא זוכרת איך מפעילים אותו מחדש
<Yaron-Heb> מילה ראשונה
<Yaron-Heb> זה סוני עריקסון?
<Yaron-Heb> נוקיע.
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Yaron-Heb> מוטרולע?
<Yaron-Heb> עמסונג?
<Rodensky> HTC
<Yaron-Heb> עייץ׳ טי סי?
<Rodensky> כן אבל אני משתמשת במקלדת חיצונית שמותקנת
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת איך מפעילים פה את המילון
<Yaron-Heb> אז עזבי... זה לא ייתן כלום
<avi1333_> יש לי גם נוקיה ט'אצ
<Yaron-Heb> את לא צריכה מילון
<Yaron-Heb> את לא צריכה השלמות ברמת העיקרון
<Rodensky> טוב תגיד כבר מה אמור להופיע
<Yaron-Heb> אז אבי תנסה רגע
<Yaron-Heb> תרשום לילה טוב חומד
<avi1333_> במילון?
<Yaron-Heb> טוב אני אספר, יוצא: לילה טוב זונה... פעם אחת שלחתי את זה בטעות לידידה שלי
<avi1333_> :O
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא מסוגל לתאר לכם מה עומק הפדיחה
<avi1333_> שניה אני ינסה את זה:O
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה....
<Yaron-Heb> מבחינת שכיחות, יותר הגיוני שתקרא למישהי זונה ולא חומד, לא ככה?
<avi1333_> חחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> חומד בת חומד!
<avi1333_> לפי הקוריאנים אי אפשר לדעת
<Rodensky> חומץ :)
<Rodensky> ירון
<Yaron-Heb> יס ליידי כפרה
<Rodensky> maps.google.com
<Rodensky> מוצא - יפן
<Rodensky> יעד - סין
<Rodensky> תסתכל על שלב 43
<Yaron-Heb> אופניים או רגל?
<Rodensky> חציית האוקיינוס הפסיפי עם אופנוע ים XD
<avi1333_> יצא לילה טוב חומה:S
<Yaron-Heb> חומה? טוב זה קצת מעליב אם הידידה שלך אתיופית...
<avi1333_> חחחחחחחחח
<avi1333_> חחחח תכלס:S
<avi1333_> בו נקווה שלא ייצא לי פדיחה כמו שלך יצא:S
<avi1333_> אני יהיה מודע לזה מעכשיו
<Rodensky> אני פשוט לא משתמשת במילונים המעצבנים האלה בסלולרי
<avi1333_> אני גם בדרך כלל לא משתמש בT9
<avi1333_> ד"א למי שייש את ה5800  אני ממליץ להתקין spb shell mobile
<Rodensky> סתם בזבוז של מקום במסך והאטה של הכתיבה באמצעות הצעות לא רלוונטיות, וכל לחיצה מוטעית גורמת לבחירה כלשהי שצריך למחוק
<Rodensky> יש לי 5800, מה זה אמור לעשות בו?
<avi1333_> וגרסא פרוצה xtension 10 v2
<Yaron-Heb> אהבתי! אשכרה רשום ג׳ט סקי...
<Yaron-Heb> מיפן לסין? אין בעיה
<Yaron-Heb> אתה לוקח שמאלה
<Yaron-Heb> וחוצה באופנוע ים את האוקיינוס האטלנטי... עשר דקות עם פקקים
<avi1333_> רודנסקי זה תוכנה שעושה מסך בית ממש יפה
<avi1333_> הייתי אומר כמו אייפון אבל זה לא ממש
<Rodensky> מאיפה אני מתקינה? מהovi?
<avi1333_> זה לא מוחק כלום מהמפלאון זה פשוט רץ כל הזמן
<avi1333_> לא זה תוכנה עושה כסף
<Yaron-Heb> ואז יותר פשוט: את בסך הכול צריכה לפנות שמאלה ב־塘后路!
<avi1333_> !G spb shell ipart
<avi1333_> !g spb shell ipart
<Hoborg> "YouTube - PDAclub.pl - SPB Mobile Shell 5.0 Interview part 1" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DT06gbkjgy04 | "SPB Mobile Shell for your Nokia 5530 – Part 1" - http://www.nokiafever.com/spb-mobile-shell-for-your-nokia-5530-%25E2%2580%2593-part-1/
<Yaron-Heb> !g פילפילון אפו ארוך
<Hoborg> "YouTube - לילה גואה שאולי מור שרה פילפילון אפו ארוך" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DYqH_6YEjM3Y | "עממי - פיל פילון - שירונט" - http://www.shiron.net/artist%3Ftype%3Dlyrics%26lang%3D1%26prfid%3D806%26wrkid%3D4599
<avi1333_> http://www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?t=468634
<Hoborg> Title: S60v5 OS-9.4 : SPB Software SPB Mobile Shell v.3.05.85 Beta S60v5 SymbianOS 9.4 Unsigned - iPmart® forum
<avi1333_> לא זוכר אם זה הגרסא החדשה ביורת,אבל בפורום הזה יש הורדות
<Yaron-Heb> עממי עאלק... מה לא עושים בשביל לא לשלם תמלוגים...
<avi1333_> חחחח
<Rodensky> התקנת את זה על ה5800 שלך וזה עובד?
<Rodensky> או שרק שמעת את זה?
<avi1333_> התקנתי ועובד
<avi1333_> שניה אני יגיד לך את הגרסא שייש לי ,אבל היא לא הכי חדשה יש אחת חדשה יותר
<avi1333_> 3.7.0 בילד 537
<Rodensky> כשאני לוחצת על הלינקים של ההורדה מהפורום זה מבקש ממני להירשם :|
<avi1333_> כן צריך להרשם
<Rodensky> בעע
<avi1333_> הנה סרטון שמראה מה זה התוכנה הזאות:
<avi1333_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmvDr7wAPFQ
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - SPB Mobile Shell 3.5
<Yaron-Heb> !g Mayim Mayim 86 youtube
<Hoborg> "YouTube - The Ancient Biblical Lyre..." - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DvgsbqGjYUEA | "YouTube - Mayim" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D7BsFiuFRZQk
<Yaron-Heb> !g site:youtube.com mayim 86
<Hoborg> "YouTube - Mayim" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D7BsFiuFRZQk | "YouTube - The Ancient Biblical Lyre..." - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DvgsbqGjYUEA
<Yaron-Heb> לא עובד...
<avi1333_> רודנסקי הייתי ממליץ להתקין גם תוכנה בשם handy taskman לניהול זיכרון
<avi1333_> מה אתה מחפש ירון?
<Yaron-Heb> רגע הנה זה מגיע
<Rodensky> ניהול זיכרון לא קריטי לי, ב5800 אני משתמשת רק בלו"ז, שיחות וסמסים
<Yaron-Heb> !g mayim mayim'86
<Hoborg> "YouTube - mayim mayim&#39;86" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dn_rqhMIII44 | "YouTube - The Ancient Biblical Lyre..." - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DvgsbqGjYUEA
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<Yaron-Heb> התוצאה הראשונה
<Yaron-Heb> מבין השתיים
<avi1333_> מה זה ירון?
<Yaron-Heb> תגיד לי אתה
<Yaron-Heb> תקשיב לשיר ותגיד לי אם אתה מזהה
<avi1333_> :O
<avi1333_> גם זה מועתק?
<avi1333_>  יש שיר ישראלי שלא מועתק?:S
<avi1333_> לאחרונה שמעתי כמה שירים מזרחיים שהעתיקו אבל עכשיו גם זה:S
<Rodensky> אבי יש לך מושג אם אפשר להתקין את הspb על htc שמריץ אנדרואיד?
<Yaron-Heb> חחח זה קלאסי! יש אחד גם מצחיק
<Yaron-Heb> !g ナオミの夢＼ヘドバとダビデ＼日本語
<Hoborg> "YouTube - ヘドバとダビデ ナオミの夢" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DSnspVZ21RNY | "ヘドバとダビデ - Wikipedia" - http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25E3%2583%2598%25E3%2583%2589%25E3%2583%2590%25E3%2581%25A8%25E3%2583%2580%25E3%2583%2593%25E3%2583%2587
<Rodensky> ירון לא ידעתי שאתה יודע יפנית
<Yaron-Heb> הראשון ביוטיוב, השני הסבר כי זה שיר ממש פופולרי מסתבר
<avi1333_> רודנסקי התוכנה לא מיועדת כרגע לאנדרויד ככל שידוע לי
<Rodensky> רק לסימביאן וחלונות מובייל?
<avi1333_> ואם יש לך אנדרואיד לא נראה לי שייש לך צורך בתוכנה כזאות
<avi1333_> כן
<Yaron-Heb> אני יודע קצת לקרוא... עדיין רחוק מלהבין ממש את השפה
<Rodensky> מה זה "קצת לקרוא" ביפנית?
<Rodensky> יש שם איזה מיליון סימנים
<Yaron-Heb> את מכירה את הכתב היפני?
<Ddorda> ‏liel: גם בצ׳אט השני הוא מעלם ממני!
<Ddorda> ‏מה ניה?
<Ddorda> ‏נהיה
<Rodensky> בטח שאני מכירה את הכתב היפני
<Rodensky> כתב היד שלי נראה כמו יפנית
<Rodensky> הרבה סימנים מסובכים ולא ברורים
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח אז את מומחית
<Yaron-Heb> יפנית בניגוד לסינית היא "חכמה" יותר
<avi1333_> חחח גן אצלי המצב דומה:S
<Yaron-Heb> ביפנית יש 4 צורות כתב
<Rodensky> אם קוראים את כתב היד שלי ביפנית, במחברת ביולוגיה מהתיכון אפשר למצוא את מלחמה ושלום
<Yaron-Heb> אחד זה ממש אותיות באנגלית, זה רומאג׳י
<Yaron-Heb> קטקאנה זה הכתב היותר רשמי, הירגאנה היותר ילדותי, שתי צורות הכתב האלה הן פונטיות כלומר שלכל אות יש הברה מסוימת
<avi1333_> נשמע מסובך אחי:S
<Yaron-Heb> הכתב המסובך שאת מדברת עליו הוא קאנג׳י שבו כל אות מייצגת משמעות מסוימת מעבר להברה
<Yaron-Heb> יכול להיות מילה שלמה ויכול גם להיות משפט שלם
<avi1333_> ירון אתה רואה הרבה אנימות?
<Yaron-Heb> בקאנג׳י יש כמה אלפי סימניות, אנשים שדוברים טוב יפנית מכירים לא יותר מ־3000 סימניות
<Yaron-Heb> חחח אתה תתפלא אבל זה לא הקטע שלי בכלל
<avi1333_> חחח בדרך כלל אלה שיודעים יפנית בארץ זה מזה
<Yaron-Heb> אני מופרע לגמרי על שפות
<Rodensky> אני תמיד טענתי שזה הכל בלבולי מוח. הם פשוט מציירים הרבה קוים ואז משחקים אותה כאילו שיש לזה משמעות
<Rodensky> המלך עירום
<Yaron-Heb> יפנית שפה חשובה, אני יודע קוריאנית
<Yaron-Heb> שהיא לא חשובה בכלל, אלא אם כן אתה מרגל
<avi1333_> האמת שגם סבתא שלי,היא לומדת עכשיו ערבית,ספרדית,רוסית,ועוד מעט מתחילה גם יפנית
<avi1333_> ירון לך לעבוד במוסד:D
<Yaron-Heb> אולי במוסך...
<Rodensky> אחרי שאני אסיים את שני התארים שאני בונה עליהם, אני רוצה לחזור ללמוד ערבית ולשפר את הרוסית שלי
<Yaron-Heb> יש לי יותר סיכוי
<avi1333_> חחחחח במוסך אתה צריך לדעת רק את שפת הערסים
<Yaron-Heb> קחי אצלי שיעורים רודנסקי ☺
<Rodensky> אח"כ ללמוד יוונית וגרמנית
<avi1333_> פשש יפה רודנסקי בהצלחה:)
<Yaron-Heb> יוונית קלי קלות אחרי הלטינית שאת לומדת ברפואה
<avi1333_> שני תארים?רפואה ומה עוד?
<Rodensky> ברפוא הלומדים גם יוונית וגם לטינית
<Rodensky> לכאורה
<Rodensky> רפואה ועריכת דין
<Yaron-Heb> בפועל זה בעיקר לטינית
<Rodensky> כדי לתבוע את כל עמיתי למקצוע על רשלנות חחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> טוב שוערת
<avi1333_> פששש יפה בחורה חכמה:)
<avi1333_> אני הולך לכיוון של הנדסת תוכנה
<Rodensky> ירון אני לא יודעת מה בעיקר, לא בדקתי, אבל יש טונות יוונית
<Rodensky> בכל אופן ברור שזה לא אותו דבר כמו ללמוד את השפה עצמה, דקדוק וכאלה
<Yaron-Heb> זה תלוי בתקופה, בגדול הלטינית היא השולטת כי יש המון שיטות רפואה שהופצו דרך הדת
<Rodensky> מרומנית יהיה לי קל מאוד ללמוד לטינית, הן כל-כך קרובות שאני יכולה לקרוא כמה שפות לטיניות ולהבין
<Yaron-Heb> ולטינית הייתה קצת יותר גלובלית
<avi1333_> יש את כל הדיקור הסיני וכל החרטא הזה....
<Yaron-Heb> ההגייה קצת קשה זה כמו איטלקית אבל עם פחות אוויר שיוצא מהפה
<Rodensky> יצא לי לקרוא תכנים בפורטוגזית ובאיטלקית ואשכרה הבנתי
<Rodensky> גם בצרפתית בקטנה
<avi1333_> אני חוץ מאנגלית ועברית לא ממש מבין שפות אחרות...:S
<Yaron-Heb> האפיפיור אגב מדבר לטינית אבל בהגייה מאוד איטלקית
<Yaron-Heb> ערבית לא למדת בביצפר?
<Rodensky> האפיפיור הנוכחי לא מדבר בהגייה גרמנית?
<Rodensky> הוא לא גרמני במקרה?
<avi1333_> לא
<Rodensky> ערבית למדתי בחטיבה. בתיכון הייתה לנו חרא מורה אז לא המשכתי, אבל אני עדין זוכרת קריאה וכתיבה
<avi1333_> ברוב בתי הספר הדתיים לא לומדים ערבית לא ממש יודע למה לאS:
<avi1333_> במקום זה למדתי שטויות אחרות
<Yaron-Heb> האיטלקים הם השולטים בעסק, רובם לומדים לטינית דרך האיטלקים אז מי שמקפיד על הגיית ה"מקור" בעצם הוגה את הלטינית כמו איטלקים
<avi1333_> אפילו לא הלכתי עדיין לקחת את הועדת בגרות מהבית ספר מרוב שלא מתייחסים היום לתעודת בגרות
<avi1333_> עברית זה גם כתב לטיני לא?
<Rodensky> אבי השתגעת?
<Rodensky> איזה כתב לטיני בראש שלך?
<Rodensky> עברית דומה לאנגלית?
<avi1333_> חחח לא יודע ככה שמעתי פעם
<Yaron-Heb> גם הארמית התגלגלה קצת, הארמית המודרנית היא די שונה מהארמית הקדומה שדיבר ישו לדוגמה
<Rodensky> אבי, האותיות שאתה משתמש בהן באנגלית זה אותיות לטיניות
<avi1333_> אה...חחחח
<avi1333_> טוב אז לעברית ממש אין קשר חחחח
<Rodensky> הן נראות לך דומות לאותיות עבריות במשהו?
<Yaron-Heb> למרות שהוא לא רחוק... יש לנו בסיס משותף
<Rodensky> לכל השפות יש בסיס משותף, אבל בוא נגיד שהבסיס הזה הוא בעבר הכל-כך רחוק, שתכל'ס אין שום קשר בין שניים
<avi1333_> ארמית זה דומה מאוד לעברית
<Rodensky> *השניים
<avi1333_> יש הרבה מילים דומות
<Yaron-Heb> יוטא קאפא למבדא — יוד כף למד
<Rodensky> ירון, אלה אותיות יווניות, לא לטיניות. הן דומות אבל לא זהות
<Yaron-Heb> יש הבדלים כי כתב ושפה מתגלגלים אחרת
<avi1333_> :Sאין לי מושג מה אמרת
<Rodensky> ההבדלים מאוד גדולים
<Rodensky> זה סטים שונים של כתב למרות שהם הושפעו זה מזה
<Yaron-Heb> כיום לא אבל המוצא של כל אלה הוא מהכתב הפיניקי
<Yaron-Heb> שהשפיע על הכתב השומרי
<Rodensky> לכתב קירילי יש אותיות משותפות עם הלטיני
<Yaron-Heb> שהשפיע על הכתב הארמי
<Rodensky> אבל המשמעות של אותן צורות היא שונה
<Yaron-Heb> הקירילי התפתח מהגולגותי
<avi1333_> גולגולתי?:S
<Yaron-Heb> כן זה די מוזר
<avi1333_> טוב אני זז לאכול משהו ואז לשמוע קליק2דאנס:D
<Yaron-Heb> הכתב הגולגותי היה מסובך יותר מהכתב הקירילי, הכתב הקירילי פישט קצת את הגולגותי ושאב מהלטינית
<Yaron-Heb> בתאבון חבוב
<Rodensky> הקירילי מאוד יפה
<Rodensky> מסובך קצת אבל יפה
<avi1333_> תודה רבה
<Rodensky> בתיאבון אבי
<avi1333_> brb
<avi1333_> תודה רבה:D
<Yaron-Heb> מי שיודע טוב אותיות בעברית וערבית בפועל יודע עוד שפה
<Yaron-Heb> הוא פשוט לא יודע את זה ☺
<Rodensky> חחחח
<Rodensky> לדעת אותיות זה לא חכמה, צריך ללמוד אוצר מילים ודקדוק
<Rodensky> בלי אוצר מילים ודקדוק, האותיות לא שוות הרבה
<Yaron-Heb> אוצר המילים מאוד דומה לעברית
<Yaron-Heb> וגם מזכיר קצת ארמית
<Rodensky> דומה אבל לא זהה, בכל מקרה אני צריכה ללמוד את השפה
<Rodensky> אני מתה ללמוד יידיש כמו שצריך
<Yaron-Heb> אני יכול לקרוא בשפה הזאת
<Yaron-Heb> אם תדעי גרמנית יידיש זה די קל
<Rodensky> ואם אני אדע יידיש אז גרמנית זה קל חחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> בהנחה שאת כבר דוברת עברית
<Rodensky> אגב זה תלוי איזה ניב של יידיש
<Rodensky> היידיש של דוברי מזרח אירופה הקומוניסטית שונה מזו של דוברי גרמנית
<Rodensky> הם מבינים זה את זה, אבל זה כמו ערבים שמדברים עם מרוקאים
<Rodensky> כמו פולנים שמדברים עם רוסים
<Yaron-Heb> לא זכור לי שיש הבדל מהותי ביניהן מה גם שבחלקים אחרים של אירופה יהודים בכלל דיברו לאדינו כך שקשה לי לשפוט בצורה כזאת
<Yaron-Heb> אלו שפות שונות לגמרי מסתבר
<Yaron-Heb> זה סתם נשמע אותו דבר
<Yaron-Heb> הדקדוק די מעצבן, שש צורנים
<Yaron-Heb> שישה צורנים סליחה
<Yaron-Heb> זה כמעט כמו ערבית
<Rodensky> יידיש שפה מגניבה
<Yaron-Heb> מה מגניב בה?
<Rodensky> הכל נשמע יותר טוב ביידיש
<Yaron-Heb> לא התחברתי... בכלל יש לי איזה חיבה מיוחדת לשפות שמיות
<Yaron-Heb> גרמאניות אני לא חובב במיוחד, אולי חוץ מאנגלית שהיא מהכרח המציאות די חשובה
<Rodensky> אני שונאת אנגלית
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת גרמנית ויידיש, אולי בגלל ששמעתי הרבה יידיש בבית
<Yaron-Heb> אימא של אקסית שלי דוברת יידיש, היא לא סובלת יידיש ובקושי מסוגלת לשמוע אותה
<Yaron-Heb> אימא וסבתא שכחתי לציין
<Yaron-Heb> והן גרות באותו בית
<Yaron-Heb> ומתווכחות ביניהן ביידיש
<Rodensky> חחח יידיש שפה תותחית
<Yaron-Heb> ארמית יותר מגניבה לדעתי
<Yaron-Heb> יש 15000 דוברים בישראל
<Rodensky> זה נשמע המון בשביל שפה מת החחח
<Rodensky> *מתה
<Yaron-Heb> היא לא ממש מתה...
<Yaron-Heb> בצפון עיראק 20000 דוברים
<Rodensky> וואלה?
<Rodensky> נייס
<Yaron-Heb> בסוריה יש שלושה כפרים שיש בהם בערך 450000 דוברים ואלו דוברים ילידיים שלומדים ארמית כשפה עיקרית בבתי הספר
<Yaron-Heb> כשהם מתבגרים הם לומדים ערבית בניב הסורי אבל זאת השפה השנייה שלהם
<Rodensky> יש לי מעט מידי זמן, אני לא אוכל ללמוד את כל השפות שאני רוצה וגם לעבוד וללמוד דברים אחרים שאני רוצה ללמוד
<Yaron-Heb> קוריאנית למדתי ב־5 שעות, אם את רוצה לנסות אני אשלח לך את המדריך
<Rodensky> 5 שעות?!
<Rodensky> wtf?!
<Yaron-Heb> כן... זה רק הכתב
<Rodensky> אה
<Rodensky> ומה עם אוצר מילים ודקדוק?
<Yaron-Heb> כשאני אלמד סינית אני אדע יותר
<Yaron-Heb> כרגע אני יודע מילים שלא שאולות מסינית
<Yaron-Heb> ומעטות שכן
<Yaron-Heb> את השם שלך אני יכול לכתוב די בקלות בקוריאנית
<Rodensky> כשהייתי קטנה המצאתי שפה
<Rodensky> אותיות, דקדוק, הכל
<Yaron-Heb> יפה, מה קרה ל?
<Yaron-Heb> לה...
<Rodensky> לא תפסה
<Rodensky> אנשים מעדיפים לדבר אנגלית וכאלה :|
<Rodensky> אמורה להיות לי איפשהו בבית המחברת שבה כתבתי הכל
<Yaron-Heb> 로덴스키
<Rodensky> תפסיק לקלל
<Yaron-Heb> סתם פלצנים
<Yaron-Heb> זה הכינוי שלך בקוריאנית
<Yaron-Heb> מעניין אם אני יכול להחליף
<Yaron-Heb> אי אפשר... השרת לא מקבל תווים כאלה
<Rodensky> לא נורא, אני אתגבר על האבידה
<Rodensky> בכל מקרה בד"כ מדברים פה סינית
<Yaron-Heb> איך תתגברי?
<Yaron-Heb> את לינוקסאית, לא כך?
<Rodensky> בערך
<Yaron-Heb> מה זה בערך?
<Rodensky> בניגוד לכל השאר כאן, אני לא מהמבינים
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: יצא לך לעבור עם mlterm?
<Rodensky> אני פשוט עברתי לזה בתור חלופה לווינדוס ליומיום, כמו לקנות מק מבלי להבין בו כלום
<Ddorda> ‏אני מנסה להשתמ בעברית ורואה קוביות
<Yaron-Heb> אז את משתמשת אבל לא מבינה..
<Yaron-Heb> הגדרת לו גופן?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, לא מצאתי בהגדרות איך
<Yaron-Heb> אני חושב שצריך להגדיר לו גופן וקידוד
<Rodensky> יש דברים שאני כן מבינה, ממש בסיסי לצורך תקשורת בצ'ט כשאני צריכה עזרה
<Ddorda> ‏קידוד הוא מזהה אוטומטית
<Yaron-Heb> תנסה: LANG=he_IL.utf8 mlterm
<Yaron-Heb> במה למשל?
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: לא עובד
<Yaron-Heb> חכה שנייה אני מחפש
<Rodensky> למשל כל הקטע של החלוקה למחיצות
<Rodensky> בוט
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי, את זה את לא מבינה?
<Rodensky> מושגים בסיסיים שברמת ההבנה שלי מספיקים כדי לשאול שאלות
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי אותך... אז בעצם אפשר לקלל אותך באמצעות ה־MBR...
<Rodensky> לצערך אני גם יודעת שmbr זה המקבילה של הגראב :)
<Yaron-Heb> לצערך את טועה ☺
<Rodensky> גראב בלינוקס, mbr בווינדוס
<Rodensky> אחראי על ההעלאה של המערכת
<Yaron-Heb> כמעט...
<Rodensky> לרמה שלי זה מספיק טוב, לאור העובדה שאני לא מתעניינת יותר מזה במחשבים :)
<Yaron-Heb> יאללה ניתן לך על זה נקודות למרות שלא מגיע לך ☺
<Rodensky> זה כמו שעבור מי שלא מבין ברפואה, מספיק לדעת על וירוס שפעת, בשביל לקבל טיפול מהרופא זה לא משנה לו שיש סוגים שונים של וירוסים של שפעת וכאלה :}
<Yaron-Heb> חצבת...
<shimi810> Ddorda: זה עוזר? http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg514776.html
<Yaron-Heb> בגלל ההתרעות שיש במצב אינקוגניטו בכרומיום אני רוצה להגיש באג: Someone is standing behind me, נראה לכם שהם יתקנו את זה אי פעם?
<Rodensky> ודאי
<Rodensky> זה בראש הרשימה שלהם
<Yaron-Heb> ויש לי עוד באג
<Yaron-Heb> אההה אגב יש לי הצעה לפתרון הבאג ממקודם
<Yaron-Heb> זה שיר של דורי בן זאב
<Rodensky> חניה?
<Yaron-Heb> "מי שעומד מאחורי ומצדדי ומלפני ומעלי הוא העומד!"
<Yaron-Heb> ובעבור ובאוויר ובעבר ובהווההההה הוא העומד!
<Yaron-Heb> חבר׳ה מונח חדש פרי עטי:
<Yaron-Heb> להקשיב כולם
<Yaron-Heb> המייל מבית פייסבוק: מיילבוק
<Rodensky> אתה מחרים את התרגום שלי
<Rodensky> אני מחרימה את שלך
<Yaron-Heb> לא תהיה לך בררה, עוד שבוע כולם ידברו ככה
<Rodensky> + אני קבעתי לך תור לבדיקה רקטאלית שבוע הבא
<Yaron-Heb> יה בייבי
<Yaron-Heb> אנחנו הולכים לחגוג...
<Rodensky> גידלתי ציפורניים ארוכות וחדות
<Ddorda> ‎shimi810: kt' kmgrh kt
<Yaron-Heb> אוווו אנחנו הולכים לעשות חיים מטורפים
<Yaron-Heb> אני מזהיר אותך, אני לא מכניס עם האצבעות, אני בקטע של fisting
<Yaron-Heb> עוד כמה דקות חוזר
<shimi810> Ddorda: הזכרת לי להתקין את בהפוכה... ובעברית?
<Rodensky> ירון, אתה לא מאיים עלי
<Rodensky> אני כבר מזמן עברתי לפחיות שימורים
<Rodensky> הגדולות האלה של קילו
<Rodensky> שניים
<Ddorda> ‎shimi810: ?
<shimi810> סתכל למעלה, כתבת באנגלית
<shimi810> התכוונת בטח לעברית...
<sharon> שלום
<Ddorda> ‎sharon: ?
<sharon> כן
<Rodensky> Yaron-Heb, נבהלת?
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: שלום שלום
<Ddorda> ‎shimi810: נכון
<Ddorda> ‏טעות שלי
<sharon> שלום
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: אתה ההוא מהמייל?
<sharon> כן
<Ddorda> ‏הייתה לי תחושה שעוד נראה אותך ;)
<sharon> כן :=>
<sharon> בקשר למה ששאלתי אותך,במחשב השני אין בכלל סיסמה
<sharon> אני לא יודע למה הוא מבקש את זה
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: תסביר קודם לכולם את הבעיה
<sharon> למחשב ווינדוס אחר אני מקבל גישה חופשית בלי שום סיסמה,ולפני שהמחשב הזה פורמט,הייתה לי אליו גישה חופשית
<sharon> אוקיי
<sharon> יש לי מחשב אובונטו שמחובר לוורקגרופ.
<sharon> לפני כמה ימים הרשת פעלה מצויין,והייתה לי גישה לשתי מחשבי ווינדוס,ללא שום סיסמה
<avi1333_> איך אני עושה פה בxchat שזה יראה ליד ההודעות את הזמן שבו ההודעה נכתבה
<avi1333_> ?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: בהגדרות
<avi1333_> !xchat timelog
<avi1333_> !g xchat timelog
<Hoborg> "RPM Search Mandriva 2010 pidgin-plugin-pack-2.6.3-1mdv2010.0.i586.rpm" - http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/14329718/dir/mandriva_2010/com/pidgin-plugin-pack-2.6.3-1mdv2010.0.i586.rpm.html | "Debian -- Details of package pidgin-plugin-pack in lenny" - http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pidgin-plugin-pack
<Rodensky> settings -> preferences
<avi1333_> אה סבבה שניה אני יחפש איפה זה בהגדרות
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: האמת שאני לא בטוח למה זה קורה, ניסית לחפש בגוגל?
<Rodensky> בתוך ההגדרות
<sharon> לפני כמה ימים מחשב אחד עבר פירמוט,ומאז,כל פעם שאני מנסה לגשת אליו,הוא מבקש סיסמה ואין שום סיסמה מוגדרת.
<sharon> מה אני עושה כדי שאני יוכל לגשת אליו?
<Rodensky> chatting -> logging -> timp stamps -> insert timestamps in logs
<avi1333_> סבבה תודה רבה רבה רודנסקי:)
<Rodensky> אה לא זה רק ללוגים
<Rodensky> לחלון של השיחה עצמה מצאתי
<avi1333_> שרון אתה בטוח שלא הגדרת סיסאת אדמינסטרטור בזמן ההתקנה?
<Rodensky> interface -> text box -> time stamps -> enable
<Rodensky> timp stamp format: [%H:%M:%S]
<Rodensky> או כל פורמט אחר שאתה רוצה כמובן
<shimi810> הבוט תוכנת מאחד מהחברים ב־ linux-il, אחרת אין סיבה שהתוצאה הראשונה תהיה מנדריבה :)
<avi1333_> סבבה תודה רבה:)
<Rodensky> אין בעד מה
<sharon> ?
<avi1333_> עובד:)
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: איזו ססמה אתה מכניס?
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לגשת?
<sharon> Ddorda:כן,חלק מהמדריכים אומרים לעשות שינויים בוינדווס,אבל זה מוגדר אצלי ככה כבר,ואלה שאומרים לי לערוך קובץ מסוים באובונטו לא הכי מתאימים לגרסה שלי למיטב הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: איזו ססמה אתה משתמש כדי להכנס?
<sharon> Ddorda:להיכנס לאן?
<Ddorda> ‎sharon: לרשת
<sharon> בשום סיסמה,אני לוחץ אליה וזה נכנס בלי לבקש סיסמה ומראה לי את כל המחשבים
<Ddorda> ‏לא אמרת שאתה מתבקש לתת ססמה?
<sharon> Ddorda:בשום סיסמה,אני לוחץ אליה וזה נכנס בלי לבקש סיסמה ומראה לי את כל המחשבים
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: אתה יכול להסביר לי שלב אחרי שלב מה אתה עושה ואיפה בדיוק אתה נתקע? אני מתקשה להבין...
<sharon> אני לוחץ על פליסס למעלה,ונכנס לנטוורק,שם יש לי שמות של מחשבים ברשת ותיקייה של וינוודס נטוורק,אני נכנס לתוכה ויש בה תיקייה שנקראת וורקגרופ אני נכנס לתוכה ויש את אותם שמות של מחשבים שהיו מקודם,אני לוחץ על המחשב שאני רוצה להיכנס אליו,וזה מבקש סי
<sharon> סמה
<avi1333_> sharon מה קורה אם אתה פשוט משאיר את הסיסמא ריקה?
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: איזו ססמה אתה מכניס?
<sharon> שום סיסמה
<sharon> וזה לא עובד
<avi1333_> יצא תרגום לניקיטה למישרואה
<sharon> יכול להיות שהבעיה היא בשם משתמש?
<avi1333_> שרון אתה בטוח שלא מוגדרת במחשב הווינדוס סיסמאת אדמיסנטרטור?
<avi1333_> הוא סיסמא לכניסה לרשת?
<avi1333_> לא מוצא סיבה שזה סתם ככה יבקש ממך לכתוב סיסמא
<sharon> אני די בטוח שלא.במחשב וינדווס אחר אין בעיה כזאת,ולפי שהמחשב וינדווס הראשון פורמט גם לא היה בעיה כזאת
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: ניסית את הססמה שלך?
<sharon> של המשתמש שלי?
<sharon> עוד לא
<Ddorda> ‎sharon: תנסה
<sharon> לא עובד
<Ddorda> ‏של המשתמש בווינדוז, של המשתמש באובונטו
<sharon> וד"א באיזה שם משתמש אני אמור להשתמש?
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: אה.. הוא שואל גם שם משתמש וגם ססמה?
<avi1333_> נראה לי עדיף שתביא לנו תמונת מסך כדי שנדע בדיוק מה מופיע לך
<sharon> אוקיי
<sharon> רק רגע
<sharon> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c74/sharon_k2/Screenshot-3-1.png
<avi1333_> נסה בלי שם משתמש ובלי סיסמא
<sharon> כשאני מוחק את השם משתמש אני לא יכול ללחוץ על קונקט
<avi1333_> ומה קורה אם אתה רושם את שם המחשב איפה שהשם משתמש?
<avi1333_> וזה מציג לך את החלון הזה לכל המחשבים שאתה מנסה להכנס אליהם?
<sharon> לא רק לזה
<avi1333_> אוקיי אני מבין
<avi1333_> טוב תקשיב מה תעשה
<avi1333_> אתה זה שפירמטת והתקנת את המחשב?
<sharon> לא
<avi1333_> אוקיי אז תקשיבי ככה זה גם במחשב שלי,מי שהתקין את הווינדוס הגדיר סיסמאת אדמינסטרטור
<avi1333_> כדי לדעת אתה תוריד תוכנה לפריצת סיסמאות ווינדוס שעולה דרך הבוט והיא כבר תגיד לך את הסיסמא
<avi1333_> או שתבדוק אולי בהגדרות רשת יש סיסמא
<sharon> לפי מה שאני אין סיסמת אדמינסטרטור
<Ddorda> ‎sharon: תבדוק
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא עולה כסף
<Ddorda> ‏בעלייה של ווינדוז תעשה F8, תבחר ב־Safe Mode ותנסה להתחבר לאדמין
<avi1333_> אחי אם המחשבים האחרים מתחבר לך זאות אינה בעייה בלינוקס לכן מה שאני מציע זה שתבדוק
<sharon> אוקיי,אז איך עושים את זה?
<avi1333_> כמו שדור אמר או לחילופין נסה להכנס לווינדוס רקוורי
<avi1333_> Ddorda אתה זוכר את התוכנה של הפריצת סיסמאות לווינ דוס?במידה והוא יצטרך
<avi1333_> ברח לי השם:S
<avi1333_> !g פריצת סיסמאות ווינדוס
<Hoborg> "סיסמאות » ITbananas" - http://itbananas.com/password-tools/ | "ספר האקרים השלם בעברית" - http://www.scribd.com/doc/6589743/-
<Ddorda> ‎!g hack windows password
<Ddorda> ‏למה הבוט הזה לא אוהב אותי?!?! :(
<avi1333_> אולי מסיבה שאינה מובנת אתה באיגנור בבוט:S
<avi1333_> !g hack windows password
<Hoborg> "Windows Password Hack - Video" - http://www.metacafe.com/watch/839669/windows_password_hack/ | "Digg - How To Hack a Windows XP Admin Password" - http://digg.com/news/technology/How_To_Hack_a_Windows_XP_Admin_Password
<sharon> אוקיי,אני בסייף מוד
<sharon> יש רק יוזר אחד,היוזר הרגיל,ואני יכול להיכנס אליו בלי סיסמה כמו בדרך כלל
<avi1333_> תנסה לכתוב אדמינסטרטור ולראות אם אתה מצליח להתחבר
<sharon> לכתוב איפה?
<avi1333_> יש פה מישהו שהוא vip בטורק?אני צריך משם איזה תרגום
<avi1333_> שרון,בשם משתמש
<avi1333_> במקום השם משתמש שלך תכתוב אדמיסנטרטור
<sharon> כשהמחשב ההוא בסייף מוד,אני מנסה להיכנס אליו וזה עושה לי ישר אופנינג, ולא מבקש סיסמה,אבל אחרי זה הוא עושה אנייבל טו בוט
<avi1333_> קיצר אחי הבעיה היא במחשב הווינדוס,נראה לי במקום להסתבך פשוט תתקין את הווינדוס מחדש לבד,הרי גם ככה הוא רק פורמט כך שאין עליו חומר חשוב עדיין בטח
<nady> שלום
<nady> יש מישהו
<avi1333_> כן nady מה קורה?
<nady> טוב
<sharon> כבר יש ליו דברים חשובים,וזה גם לא המחשב שלי
<Ddorda> ‏sharon: או שזה עניין של הגדרות.. אבל אני לא מספיק מבין בהגדרות של ווינדוז
<nady> יכול להיות שאני לא יכול להתקין במחשב לינוקס או אין דבר כזה
<sharon> כן,גם אני חושב ככה
<sharon> אני מניח שאני אאלץ להסתפק בזה
<avi1333_> כן גם אני לא ממש:S,פשוט נסה להגיע להגדרות הרשת
<avi1333_> אולי תנסה לבטל שיתוף ולהחזיר?
<sharon> תודה רבה על העזרה וסליחה על הטרחה
<avi1333_> חחח בכיף אחי
<nady> 10.10 זה הכי חדש
<avi1333_> כן 10.10 זה הכי חדש
<Rodensky> nady, אני לא חושבת שיש מחשב שאי אפשר להתקין עליו לינוקס
<nady> מה זה אומר i586
<avi1333_> אני גם לא מוצא סיבה שהוא לא יוכל להתקין
<Rodensky> נאדי זה המעבד
<nady> ואם הוא לא מתאים
<Rodensky> אין דבר כזה לא מתאים
<Rodensky> i586 זה סטנדרטי היום
<nady> 10.10 זה הגירסה החדשה ?
<Ddorda> ‎nady: כן
<avi1333_> nady אם אתה ממש מפחד אתה יכול לבדוק קודם בלי להתקין
<nady> איזה שורה זה
<avi1333_> תגידו 55 מעלות למעבד זה בסדר?
<nady> אולי ההורדה מהאינטרנט לא בסדר
<avi1333_> מה זאות אומרת מה זה רושם לך שזה נראה לך לא בסדר?
<nady> מה צריך להיות אחרי הנקודות
<Rodensky> נאדי אחרי איזה נקודות?
<nady> ההתקנה נעלמת פיתאום
<nady> מסך ריק
<nady> מישהו יכול לישלוח לי דיסק אפילו גירסה ישנה
<avi1333_> nady תפנה ל Ddorda
<nady> היא פה
<nady> בסוף ההתקנה הדיסק ניזרק החוצה מה השלב הבא
<Rodensky> מז"א נזרק החוצה?
<avi1333_> בשלב הבא הוא אמור להפעיל את המחשב מחדש
<Rodensky> בסוף ההתקנה, מערכת ההפעלה אומרת לך להוציא את הדיסק
<Rodensky> אתה מוציא את הדיסק ומבצע אתחול
<Rodensky> עולה לך תפריט של המחשב לבחור איזו מערכת לעלות או שהאובונטו עולה אוטומטית מעצמה אם היא היחידה על המחשב
<nady> ניראה לי הקבצים באינרנט לא טובים
<shimi810> מאיפה הורדת?
<avi1333_> אולי ההורדה לא הסתיממה טוב או הצריבה לא הלכה טוב
<nady> מיפה השג את אובנטו
<avi1333_> אבלאם הורדת מהאתר של אובנטו הקבצים שם תקינים
<nady> http://software.nana10.co.il/FTSearch/DefaultUTF8.asp?pid=48&SelectType=%2FFTsearch&on=So&g=1&gr=1&o=3&q=%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%94&Tree402=+&Tree69=+
<Hoborg> Title: הורדות
<nady> מה זה
<shimi810> מה הורדת, את ה־ Wubi?
<nady> איך פונים לדרודה
<Ddorda> ‎nady: ככה: "ddorda"
<nady> שלום
<nady> אני צריך דיסק בבקשה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: שלח לי מייל
<nady> מה הכתובת
 * Ddorda Strüdle ubuntu.com <-- mail me!
<nady> איפה השטרודל
<nady> bbrimat@gmail.com
<nady> תוכל ליפנות אלי בבקשה
<avi1333_> ddorda@ubuntu.com
<nady> זה עד 10 שבועות?
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: :S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אתה חייב לכתוב את זה בחדר?
<avi1333> Ddorda אה סליחה אחי חשבתי שאתה מסכים לכתוב ביגלל שכתבת לו שלח לי מייל
<shimi810> זה הרי ברור שדור לא מסכים לזה, הכתובת מפורסמת רק בשיבוש שלא יכולו לזהות אותה. אתה יודע, חשש לספאם
<avi1333_> אה:S האמת שאני אז ראיתי את הכתובת באתר של אובנטו ישראל לכן חשבתי שאין בעיה עם זה:S
<avi1333_> קיצר דור אני מצטער אחי באמת לא ידעתי לא יקרה שוב
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: קורה לכולם, לא נורא :)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: גם שם הכתובת משובשת
<Ddorda> ‏לא נורא, לא קריטי
<Ddorda> ‏כל עוד זה קורה לעתים נדירות אני לא סובל הרבה
<avi1333_> אה כן פשוט אין שם שטרודל חשבתי זה איזה בעיה בקידוד של האתר החדש בהתחלה:S סבבה אחי אני לא יפרסם את המייל שלך מי שירצה נפנה אותו לפוסט בבלוג או לאתר
<shimi810> או בפרטי
<avi1333_> כן או בפרטי:D
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: הכי טוב
<avi1333_> סבבה:D אני יידע להבא
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: קיבלת ממני notice?
<avi1333_> כן
<Ddorda> ‏מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏להבא אני אשתמש בזה
<Ddorda> ‏חכם יותר, לא?
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי כן הרבה יותר חכם:)
<Hero> לכו לישון
<Hero> ועכשיו רציני
<shimi810> כן, באמת הגיע הזמן, בעיקר שהעיניים כבר מתחילות להיסגר. יש סימן יותר טוב מזה? :)
<Hero> לכו לישון מילה שלי לא תתחרטו
<shimi810> יאללה, לילט
<Hero> לילה ל(ה)יט
<avi1333> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: היי
<Ddorda> ‏רוצה לעזור?
<Ddorda> ‏אם יש לך קצת זמן...
<asw3> Ddorda, http://i.imgur.com/EA4fk.png
<Rodensky> Ddorda, http://neverhood.etomite.cz/linux.htm
<Rodensky> :D
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מזמן התקנתי...
<Ddorda> ‏וזה עבד לי ישר, בלי הגדרות מיוחדות
<Rodensky> אני אנסה בהזדמנות
<Rodensky> אני מורידה עכשיו gOS, מ"ה מבוססת אובונטו
<Rodensky> מעניין אותי איך היא
<asw3> מזה g?
<Rodensky> אמור להיות ראשי תיבות של good os
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-16
<asw3> אמ מי בונה את זה?
<Rodensky> אין לי מושג
<Rodensky> http://www.thinkgos.com/gos/download.html
<Hoborg> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems
<Ddorda> ‏מישהו שממש מושפע מגוגל
<Rodensky> אני מתלבטת על איזה מחשב לנסות אותה
<Rodensky> מצד אחד לא בא לי להתחיל שוב לשחק עם המחיצות על הלפטופ, מצד שני על הנטבוק כבר יש לי 3 מערכות הפעלה וזה אומר עוד מחיצות וכאלה
<lightpriest_> שלום
<Interruptus> אהלן
<Ddorda> ‎lightpriest_: היי אור
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‏lightpriest_: תגיד, יש לך מושג איך גורמים ל־mlterm לכתוב בעברית?
<lightpriest_> מה זה mlterm? :P
<Ddorda> ‎lightpriest_: מסוף?
<Ddorda> ‏אני רוצה להשתמש במסוף שתומך נורמלי בעברית בשביל כמה כלים..
<lightpriest_> אז אני לא מבין
<lightpriest_> הוא תומך בעברית, או לא תומך בעברית? :)
<Ddorda> ‏אמור לתמוך
<Ddorda> ‏הוא תומך ב־BiDi
<Ddorda> ‏אבל משום מה לא רואים עברית
<Ddorda> ‏פעם לא הייתה הבעיה הזו
<lightpriest_> מוזר :\
<avi1333> יש לי איזה חבר שמשתמש בלינוקס וצריך עזרה בלמצוא תוכנה תחלופית למנהל ההורדות idm ללינוקס...
<avi1333> יש לכם המלצה בשבילו?
<liel> !g idm
<Hoborg> "Internet Download Manager: the fastest download accelerator" - http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/ | "Intelligent dance music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_dance_music
<avi1333> כן זה התוכנה לה הוא רוצהתחליף מצאתי כמה אבל אני לא יודע מה הכי מומלץ
<liel> avi1333: הוא משתמש בפיירפוקס?
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> אני חושב...
<avi1333> אבל מנהל ההורדות בפיירפוקס לא רציני:Sהוא מחפש משהו כמו idm
<avi1333> שזה באמת מנהל הורדות ממש טוב
<liel> avi1333: מה דעתך על Download Them All ?
<liel> אצלי בפיירפוקס היא עובדת מעולה
<avi1333> כן קראתי כמה המלצות עליה:)אני יבדוק אותה ויביא לו אותה גם:D
<avi1333> גם לי לא תזיק תוכנה טובה לניהול הורדות:D
<avi1333> ד"א אם אתה מוריד הרבה מטורנט מצאתי אתר טוב לניהול RSS כך שאתה יכול להוריד את הסדרות שלך אוטומטית
<avi1333> http://showrss.karmorra.info
<Hoborg> Title: showRSS  all your tv shows, one feed, their torrent
<avi1333> אתה מרכיב פה את הסדרות שאתה רואה וזה בונה לך rss פרטי אותו אתה מוסיף לתוכנת הטורנט שלך
<avi1333> קיבלתי את הדיסקים מדור הנה תמונות של 10.04:
<avi1333> http://www.siz.co.il/my/tiyemfm3zdmb.jpg
<Hoborg> Title: 16112010003
<avi1333> http://www.siz.co.il/my/4yvtkfytkynw.jpg
<Hoborg> Title: 16112010004
<avi1333> http://www.siz.co.il/my/twezyizww2tq.jpg
<Hoborg> Title: 16112010002
<avi1333> http://www.siz.co.il/my/km2ijzzm1yzm.jpg
<Hoborg> Title: 16112010004
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: היי
<Ddorda> ‏איך אתה מתרגם clipboard?
<Ddorda> !poll ניסיון!
<Ddorda> !help
<Ddorda> !pollon ניסיון
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> !polloff
<Ddorda> !pollon ניסיון
<Hoborg> The poll is now on and the subject is: ניסיון. Vote !yes (or +1) !no (or -1) !avoid (or 0)!
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> _0
<Ddorda> _ 0
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> !avoid
<Ddorda> !yes
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> ‏אוף
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, שיהיה בינתיים
<Yaron-Heb> לוח גזירים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הי הי
<Rodensky> היי :)
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> !avoid
<Ddorda> +1
<Ddorda> ‎_0
<Ddorda> ‎0
<Ddorda> ‏שמישהו יכתוב ״0״
<Rodensky> 0
<Ddorda> ‏קיבלת הודעה?
<Ddorda> ‏בנוטיס?
<Rodensky> -Hoborg- Your vote registered, but you can change it before the poll is done. Thank you for voting
<Ddorda> ‏:( למה לי זה לא עובד?
<Rodensky> הובורג לא בקטע שלך
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<oneofthem> hi all
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
<oneofthem> שלום?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nady> שלום
<nady> יש מישהו
<avishai> hi
<nady> שלום
<nady> איך זה באנגלית שימוש ללא התקנה?
<Ddorda> ‏nady: ?
<nady> בהתקנה
<Ddorda> ‎nady: use without install?
<nady> תודה
<nady> thi
<nady> אין בתפריט
<Ddorda> avishai: תגיד, מתי מתקדמים?
<avishai> ניסיתי את זה שוב, לא עבד
<avishai> אני צריך לבדוק למה
<nady> כמה אפשרויות יש
<nady> מה זה אירק איך מישתמשים
<Ddorda> avishai: סבבה
<Ddorda> nady: ?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Hero> איזה בעייה זה שאני צריך לחכות כל שלב :/
<kosherpup> איזה משחק?
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-17
<shimi810> תגידו, קיים דבר כזה 'צ'אט אזורי'? אני יודע שקיים אתר (ואשמח אם תזכירו לי את כתובתו) אך לא צ'אט
<Ddorda> צ׳אט אזורי?
<shimi810> באזורים ושכונות. עדיין לא חשבו על זה, הא? :)
<shimi810> אבל קיים אתר כזה, משמש כלוח הודעות ואירועים לשכונה, רק שכחתי את כתובתו... ואני רשום אליו...
<shimi810> הו, מצאתי את האתר, איך לא היה לכם מושג, אין לי מושג. טוב, בעצם כולנו חיים בבועת הלינוקס :) http://www.myhood.co.il
<shimi810> והובורג שובת אני רואה
<Ddorda> !help
<Ddorda> ‏כנראה
<Ddorda> !restart
<Ddorda> ‏לא שובת — לא נמצא
<shimi810> איזה בררות, שוב תחזוקה בשידורי ה־ DVB-T, מה יהיה?!..
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אתה משתמש בכלי שלא נתמך 100% בארץ, מה אתה מתלונן?
<shimi810> טוב נו, הם צריכים להשתפר בנושא. אבל בקרוב נצטרך להסתמך על השידור הדיגיטלי כי האנלוגי יכובה
<avi1333> DVB-T?
<avi1333> יש עדיין מלא בעיות איותו בארץ
<shimi810> אצלי רואים מצויין, כשהאנטנה על החלון
<avi1333> השידורי ניסיון כבר נגמרו מזמן ועדיין יש מיליון תקלות
<avi1333> יש עדיין מלא אזורים בארץ שקולטים על הפנים
<avi1333> אני קולט רק עם אני ממגנט את האנטנה
<avi1333> *אם
<shimi810> למשל בת"א באזור הים ליד מגדל האופרה, לא קולטים כלום (בחניה, אוויר פתוח...)
<shimi810> וכן, גם האנטנה שלי ממוגנת, לסורג. לזה התכוונתי מקודם, כי גם ליד החלון לא קולטים
<avi1333> כן בהרבה מקומות בארץ זה ככה אפילו במקומות שקרובי מאוד למשרדים
<shimi810> *ממוגנטת
<avi1333> אה חחח יש גם אנטנות כאלה שלא ממגנטים אותם,אנטנות אקטיביות וכדומה
<avi1333> שהם כן אמורות לקלוט גם בלי מגנוט אבל הבנתי שאפילו שמשתמשים באנטנות כאלה עדיין יש בעיות קליטה:S
<shimi810> אנטנה אקטיבית? לא אצלי. פשוט משתמש באנטנה הפשוטה שקיבלתי, יש לי בסיס מתמגנט למתכת, אז תקעתי אותה על הסורג :)
<avi1333> כן גם לי יש כזאות אבל אני מתכנן לקנות אנטנה אקטיבית כי עדיין יש לי לפעמים בעיות קליטה
<avi1333> ד"א אתה קולט עם דונגל או עם ממיר?
<shimi810> קנינו האמת ממיר, של אנונה, אבל הוא כל־כך גרוע שהעברתי את הדונגל ממנו למחשב. במחשב אני מקליט הכל עם me tv
<shimi810> אולי הממיר יהיה רק ל־ VOD שלהם, או שנחזיר אותו, כי חבל על הכסף
<avi1333> אנונה ,הוא עדיין ניסיוני לא?
<avi1333> הבנתי שהוא אמור לתפקד כמזרימדיה?וגם כVOD
<avi1333> אני קניתי דונגל של אפקס ב99 שקל
<shimi810> עדיין נסיוני. כן, מזרימדיה (ו־ VOD), אבל לא בתור סטרימר (הממיר ממש לא זה...)
<avi1333> אבל זה דונגל על הפנים ,מתחמם מהר והרבה בעיות בחומרה שלו
<avi1333> אה...:S
<avi1333> בשביל הזרמת תכנים יש לי אקטרימר
<avi1333> אבל יש לו בעיות קשות ביציבות של הרשת כך שבסופו של דבר חירבתי אליו כונן קשיח ודרכו אני רואה את התכנים
<shimi810> הדונגל שקיבלתי כאן כנראה הותאם לממיר שפועל על לינוקס, אז אין בכלל בעיות על לינוקס. חושב לקנות עוד דונגל מהם, אם נשאר להם.
<shimi810> ודונגל פשוט אתה יכול לקנות מחו"ל, חבל על הכסף בארץ
<avi1333> כן תכלס ,למרות שהדונגל של אפקס עובד לי מצויין על ליוקס
<avi1333> בווינדוס הוא מגמם וגרם למחשב להתקע
<avi1333> *מגמגם
<avi1333> אני צריך לזוז אחי,BRB
<shimi810> להתראות
<New0> היי חברה צהריים טובים
<New0> אתם מכירים איזה ערוץ של MS ?
<New0> אוקי מצאתי תודה :)
<avi1333> New ערוץ של MS?:O
<avi1333> *New0
<New0> כן אבי
<avi1333> למה אי אפשר להכנס לערוץ linux-il?זה לא אמור להיות ערוץ לכל הפצות של לינוקס?
<serfus>  /join ##linux-il
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏העברית עובדת אצלך ב־mlterm?
<shimi810> כן, אמרתי כבר, עובד עם דפדפן המסוף lynx
<shimi810> http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr115/shimi810/lynx-in-mlterm-ubuntuilorg.png
<shimi810> שלחתי לפני כמה זמן ללינוקס-יל
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אתה יכול לשלוח לי את התיקייה .mlterm שלך?
<shimi810> כן
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: תודה
<shimi810> בבקשה
<shimi810> יש שם רק קובץ טקסט אחד עם מספרים, אבל אולי אלה מגדירים שם משהו באמת...
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אתה יכול לשלוח לי את הקובץ: /etc/mlterm/font
<Ddorda> ‏לא חשוב
<nicoco> Hello everybody! :D
<nicoco> I'm back~!
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: hey there
<Ddorda> ‎how are you?
<nicoco> מעולה בריבוע!
<nicoco> אלה היו שלושה ימים פשוט
<nicoco> אדירים
<nicoco> אין דברים כאלה
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnin5DuWnek
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: שלחתי את זה במקום הלא נכון
<shimi810> Ddorda: למה לא חשוב?.. שלחתי לך את כל התיקייה.
<Ddorda> ‎? :O
<nicoco> Ddorda - איזה פיגור :S
<nicoco> למה לפרסם סודות מדינה? :SSS
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: עם כתוביות באנגלית
<nicoco> כן... :X
<nicoco> גם ואאנונו הזה מפגר לגמרי
<nicoco> אני זוכר עוד כשדיברו עליו
<New0> מתי האתר הישן יעביר אנשים לחדש ?
<nicoco> מישהו כאן יודע איך אני יוצר שילוב של utf-8 ויוניקוד עברי?
<nicoco> אני רוצה שהתוכנה תראה לי בשניהם
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> אני רוצה לעשות משהו שיהיה מקביל ל
<nicoco> display only
<nicoco> במירק
<New0> היי חברה אני יודע שזה לא קשור לפה אבל מי שיודע אני אשמח אם יעזור לי
<New0> יש לי כרגע איזה בעיה עם WIN 7
<New0> זה לא עולה לי
<New0> בגלל איזה קובץ של NTOSKRNL.EXE
<New0> יש למישהו מושג ?
<serfus> New0, /join ##windows
<New0> אני כבר שם אבל אומרים לי שאין פתרון כנראה בלי הדיסק המקורי
<New0> אבל תודה
<New0> :)
<Rodensky> New0, כשיש לך בעיה עם קבצי אצווה בחלונות, תרשום את שם הקובץ בחיפוש בגוגל
<Rodensky> מייד יעלו לך תוצאות שמסבירות מהו ותקלות נפוצות שקשורות
<Rodensky> כשיש לך קובץ כזה לא ידוע, בד"כ זה וירוס
<Rodensky> (לא תמיד כמובן)
<Rodensky> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=NTOSKRNL.EXE&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Rodensky> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=NTOSKRNL.EXE+windows+7&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Rodensky> "It is basically a kernel image of the operating system"
<New0> רודןסקי מאוד תודה רבה אבל אני כבר חופש על זה יום שלם וזה ווינדוס 7
<New0> והוא מאוד בעייתי
<Rodensky> NTOSKRNL.EXE errors are mostly caused by a missing or corrupt ntoskrnl.exe or hall.dll file, or by a missing or corrupt boot.ini file. All these files are required during Windows startup,
<New0> אני רק שואל אם יש למישהו פה את הנסיון קצת עם תקלות של ווינדוס 7
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> The first requirement is to start your system, which will require a bootable XP CD-ROM or DVD
<Rodensky> (אקס פי או 7, תלוי במה שמותקן אצלך, הרעיון זהה)
<Rodensky> ויש גם פירוט לגבי שגיאות אחרות שבגינן עולה הודעה שהקובץ לכאורה לא קיים
<Rodensky> http://www.pcauthorities.com/pc-errors/ntoskrnlexe-is-missing-or-corrupt
<New0> מה שאמרו לי עד עכשיו גם בצ'ט של ווינדוס זה שאני כנראה צריך את הדיסק של OEM של 7
<Rodensky> אכן
<New0> ממש לא
<Rodensky> לפי מה שכתוב אתה צריך את דיסק ההתקנה כדי לשחזר את הקובץ ו/או את הקבצים האחרים שמפנים אליו לצורך עלייה של המחשב
<New0> XP שונה לגמרי מ 7
<Rodensky> זה גם מה שכתוב במדריכים השונים באינטרנט
<New0> לכן אני קשה לי עם הבעיה הזאת
<Rodensky> היא שונה בהרבה מובנים, בדבר הספציפי הזה היא זהה
<New0> ותמיד הייתי פותר את התקלות האלו בשניות ידננית
<Rodensky> אקס פי לא שונה לחלוטין מווינדוס 7, זה לא שווינדוס 7 נכתבו מאפס
<New0> אבל רק ב XP
<New0> נכון
<Rodensky> New0, בכל המדריכים כתוב שצריך את דיסק ההתקנה
<Rodensky> גם בצ'ט אמרו לך ככה
<Rodensky> וגם בכל המדריכים מסבירים אותו דבר לגבי אקס פי ו7
<New0> אבל כנראה שיש גם הבדל בין OEM למערכת של RELAIL או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> אז עשה טובה ואל תפתח עכשיו בדיון מעגלי כמו שעשית בנושאים אחרים - אמרו לך מה הבעיה ומה הפיתרון, אז תנסה את זה לפני שאתה מתווכח
<Rodensky> ההבדלים הם ברשיון, לא במערכת עצמה
<New0> אבל תודה בכל מקרה
<Rodensky> oem וריטייל
<Rodensky> זה רשיונות
<New0> אם יש מישהו שיש לו את הנסיון הזה אני אשמח :)
<Rodensky> אתה צריך את דיסק ההתקנה של המערכת
<New0> סבבה
<New0> לא משנה לי כרגע
<Rodensky> ככה אומרים בכל המדריכים באינטרנט, ככה אומרים לך בצ'ט של ווינדוס, אז תנסה את זה במקום להתווכח ולהתעקש שבעצם לא
<Rodensky> הרי אין לך רעיון יותר טוב
<New0> אוקי יש לי את דיסק ההתקנה אבל כן יש הבדל ביניהם
<Rodensky> אז תנסה את זה ותראה אם עובד
<Rodensky> יש הבדלים בין אקס פי ל7, ברור, אבל יש גם הרבה דברים משותפים
<Rodensky> בכל זאת, שתיהן ווינדוס, זה לא ש-7 היא פתאום משהו אחר לחלוטין
<Rodensky> אחת מתבססת על השניה
<New0> כבר ניסיתי ואם אין לך נסיון בזה אז אני כבר מסודר חצי דרך רק צריך פתרון
<Rodensky> ניסית עם הדיסק שאיתו הותקנה המערכת על המחשב?
<New0> רודןדסקי
<New0> *רודנסקי
<nady> איך מגלגים על האימות
<New0> אם את יודעת את הפתרון אז זה בסדר אם לא אז אני ינסה כבר למצוא דרך
<New0> כי כבר ניסיתי את מה שאת מציעה
<New0> אני לא מחפש דרך למצוא איך לפתור אלא ממש פתרון
<New0> אבל תודה :)
<Rodensky> http://windows7forums.com/blue-screen-death-bsod/43572-windows-7-blue-screen-ntoskrnl-exe.html
<New0> אוקי :) תודה אני מסתכל שם עכשיו :)
<Rodensky> הכל מופיע בגוגל תחת מחרוזת חיפוש NTOSKRNL.EXE windows 7
<Rodensky> http://www.windowsreference.com/windows-vista/fix-for-ntoskrnlexe-missing-or-corrupt-error-0x0000098-when-booting-up-vista/
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7repair/thread/bed3d422-57d2-477e-bc41-db456e9533cf
<New0> Rodensky
<Rodensky> ?
<New0> חמודה תשמעי אני יודע לחפש, ובכל מקרה תודה לך על הרצון לעזור. אבל אני מחפש מישהו שכבר יודע איך לפתור דברים כאלו בווינדוס 7
<New0> ולא ב XP
<Rodensky> בלאט, נתתי לך לינקים לבעיה הזו בווינדוס 7
<Rodensky> לא באקס פי
<Rodensky> אם היית יודע לחפש אז היית מגיע למדריכים האלה בעצמך, ולא נכנס לצ'ט של אובונטו לינוקס
<New0> המחמאה התקבלה :) ואני יודע
<New0> נכון
<New0> אבל חיפשתי על זה רבות ועדיין לא קיבלתי תשובה
<New0> בלאט הכל בסדר :)
<Rodensky> אפשר להביא את הסוס אל הבאר, אי אפשר להכריח אותו לשתות...
<Rodensky> שיהיה לך בהצלחה
<New0> תודה תודה גם לך :)
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בעיקרון אנחנו צ׳אט שמתעסק בלינוקס, אז אני לא הייתי אפילו מצפה לתשובות שקשורות לווינדוז
<New0> לול
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה שכן, בכל הנודע לווינדוז
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול לשאול כאן:
<Ddorda> ‎#windows
<New0> אני יודע לכן שאלתי וציינתי מי שרק מכיר בבעיה
<New0> אני גם לא מעוניין לפתוח פה דיון בנושא
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<New0> רק אם מישהו יש לו נסיון עם הבעיות בנושא של ווינדוס ו 7 בפרט אז אני אשמח
<New0> אחרת
<New0> לא צריך לפתוח על זה דיון
<New0> תודה על ההבנה :) הכל בטוב
<New0> ואגב שאלתי שם בצ'ט
<New0> הגענו למסקנה שאני צריך או את הדיסק של OEM ולא ריאלין או משהו כזה או אחר
<New0> או לפרמט מ 0
<Rodensky> ריטייל, לא ריאלין
<Rodensky> זה רשיונות שונים
<New0> בגלל שזה נייד של לנובו אז יש לי אפשרות לבצע החזרה לברירת המחדל של היצרן
<Rodensky> זה אפשרות שקיימת גם בניידים של יצרנים אחרים, זה נדמה לי הפך לסטנדרט
<New0> אוקי אבל זה לא מצליח לתקן
<Rodensky> מה זה "זה"?
<New0> אני צריך כנראה את הדיסק המקורי של OEM
<New0> לא ריטטייל
<New0> *ריטייל
<Rodensky> אז תשיג דיסק מקורי
<Rodensky> אמור להגיע עם המחשב
<New0> יש הבדל אמרו לי בין הדיסקים
<Rodensky> אלא אם יש מחיצת שחזור
<Rodensky> ואז צריך להשתמש בה
<New0> אני כנראה אמור להזמין אחד כי זה מחשב נייד
<New0> לא משנה אני פשוט ינסה לחפור בגוגל תודה על העזרה :)
<Rodensky> בקיצור, בהצלחה עם זה
<New0> תודה :)
<New0> דור ?
<Ddorda> ‏כן?
<New0> תגיד מה עם האתר הישן ?
<New0> הוא מפנה כבר לחדש ?
<New0> ומתי זה יהיה הכל ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏הוא יפנה בעתיד
<New0> עתיד הקרוב או הרחוק ?
<New0> חשבתי שהכל יהיה בתוך החודש הזה
<Ddorda> ‏גם אני קיוויתי
<Ddorda> ‏לצערי משהו (כרגיל) הסתבך
<Rodensky> חוק מרפי :)
<New0> לול אוקי יהיה טווב
<New0> חחחח
<New0> אוקי מישהו מבין בהורדות ?
<serfus> מה הכוונה מבין בהורדות?
<New0> אני צריך איזו הורדה ספציפית של WINDOWS 7 X64 OEN
<New0> כשה למצוא
<New0> *קשה
<New0> אני מחפש את ההורדה הזאת הספציפית
<serfus> אתה ממש לא במקום הנכון לבקשות כאלה
<New0> לא משנה איך
<New0> RAPIDSHARE או משהו אחר
<serfus> לא תומכים פה בהורדות לא חוקיות, גם לא של ווינדוס
<Ddorda> ‏נכון, אפילו באופן פורמלי
<New0> כי הדרך היחידה שאני יכול לפתור את הבעיה היא אם יהיה לי את ההתקנה של OEM
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<New0> תמיד אפשר בפרטי :)
<nicoco> Rodensky, New0, What's up? :D
<shimi810> לא מבין... אמור להיות לך במחיצת השחזור הכל...
<New0> הי מה קורה ניקוקו
<nicoco> הכל טוב :)
<New0> מחיצת השיחזור ?
<nicoco> מה נשמע? מסתבך עם הפיכסדוס?
 * Ddorda away
<New0> כן
<shimi810> כן, אמרת מקודם שאתה יכול לשחזר על מערכת ההפעלה לברירת מחדל. אז שם כל הקבצים (בעצם זה דיסק ההתקנה)
<New0> בן דוד שלי הביא את המחשב הנייד שלו
<New0> אבל הפעם זה ווינדוס 7 לא XP
<New0> אני מעדיף יותר XP בתקלות אבל ווינדוס 7 אם אין תקלות
<nicoco> מערכת בלי תקלות - no such a thing
<New0> הבעיה היא שזה דיסק אימיג'
<New0> אני מחזיר את המחשב כמו שקיבלתי אותו חדש ולא מתקן את הבעיה ממש
<New0> לבנתים לא היו לי תקלות ממש ב 7
<Rodensky> אם מחיצת השחזור היא לאקס פי אבל אתה רוצה 7 אז תיקח ממישהו דיסק של 7 ותעשה את זה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו - הכל טוב, נכשלתי לראשונה במבחן, מה קורה אצלך? (:
<nicoco> אני סבבה אגוזים
<nicoco> המבחן היה קשה במיוחד אני מבין
<Rodensky> זה מבחן שעברו רק איזה 10 אנשים מתוך כמעט 200 סטודנטים
<Rodensky> האמת שהמבחן לא היה קשה בכלל
<Rodensky> פשוט פרסמו לנו חומר לא נכון
<nicoco> הו
<Rodensky> אותם 10 במקרה קראו עוד חומר שלא קשור למבחן הזה, אז הם ידעו
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> זה מסביר
<nicoco> הם בטח יבטלו אותו, לא?
<Rodensky> לא
<nicoco> או מועד ב'?
<Rodensky> פשוט יתנו עוד מועד-שניים עד תקופת הבחינות
<New0> איזה מבחן היה לך ?
<Rodensky> זה בחינת אלימינציה, מי שלא עובר אותה לא יכול לגשת למבחן התיאורטי, הסופי של הקורס
<nicoco> באסה, אבל לא נורא
<Rodensky> מבחן בהרדמה כללית
<New0> רודן איזה מבחן ?
<Rodensky> ^^
<Shualdon> שימי איזה סרט משעמם
<Shualdon> זה ירדים את כולם
<Rodensky> זהו שאני חשבתי על מכה בראש
<Rodensky> זה מרדים הרבה יותר טוב
<New0> אה אה אוקי העיקר שיהיה בהצלחה
<New0> חחחחח
<Shualdon> מה עם כלורופורם?
<Rodensky> אנחנו לומדים על הרדמה כללית כמו שעושים אותה כיום בבתי חולים
<Shualdon> תבואי אליהם מאחורה עם מטפחת ספוגה בכלורופום
<Rodensky> זה הרדמה כללית אבל ככה לא עושים היום
<nicoco> אם את עם כלורופורם תצטרכי להתגנב בחשאיות, אחרת זה לא יעבוד
<nicoco> :P
<Shualdon> את תצטרכי לפתח אץ כישורי הנינג'ה שלך
<Rodensky> היום עושים דרך הוריד או בשאיפה של נוזל נדיף או גז ועם premedication של חומרים מטשטשים דרך הפה
<Shualdon> אז אולי כבר כדאי שתלמדי וזהו
<Rodensky> *ו/או בשאיפה
<Rodensky> וכמובן שזה בליווי של מערכות החייאה
<Rodensky> ברשימת הנושאים לבחינה הזו היינו צריכים ללמוד איך בנויות המערכות שמזרימות את חומרי ההרדמה, איך בנוי ציוד החייאה וכו' - אז זה מה שלמדתי וזה מה שידעתי
<Rodensky> באסה שבפועל הוא שאל על דברים אחרים בכלל :)
<Rodensky> היו כמה סטודנטים שהוא שאל אותם על החייאה, הם אלה שעברו
<Rodensky> לא נורא, יהיו עוד מועדים ועכשיו אני יודעת מה ללמוד לזה, אז לא אסון :)
<nicoco> תגידו, יש למישהו כאן את הפייספאלמ שעשויה מאותיות?
<nicoco> היא פעם הייתה שמורה לי, אבל עכשיו היא נעלמה לאנשהו
<Shualdon> הא?
<Rodensky> מה זה? :X
<Shualdon> הזה מאסקי?
<liel> לעזאזל :S
<nicoco> וואט
<nicoco> מה התגובה הלא קונבנציונאלית הזאת? :S
<liel> החליטו לתת להובורג +b בערוץ ##linux-il כשלא הייתי בערוץ בכלל
<Shualdon> nicoco: http://grupthinkpro.s3.amazonaws.com/grupthinklivee8f79b112f1fd84424687c59a0f6ecfa.png
<nicoco> Shualdon, בסדר, מצאתי את מה שחיפשתי
<Shualdon> זה זה?
<nicoco> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Facepalm
<nicoco> זה^
<nicoco> זה קצת יותר למטה
<liel> nicoco: אני לרוב כותב את המילה הזו רק כשאני מאוד מעוצבן על משהו, לכן זה בהחלט לא קונבנציונלי...
<nicoco> חשבתי שאתה מגיב לי
<nicoco> אז הופתעתי
<nicoco> כאילו, רצף תגובות משונה על שאלה תמימה
<liel> nicoco: מצטער על ההתלהמות, פשוט זה קצת מעצבן שאני יושב וממלא בקשות של משתמשי הערוץ בקוד ומחליטים דבר כל כך חשוב מבלי לדבר אתי קודם על מנת לנסות למצוא פתרון אחר
<nicoco> אני מבין את ההתעבצנות שלך
<nicoco> אבל הופתעתי כי חשבתי שהיא מכוונת כלפי
<nicoco> עכשיו הכל ברור :)
<liel> Shualdon: אני שוקל ברצינות לעזוב את הפיתוח של הובורג... המעורבות שלי בפיתוח רק יצרה בוט שכולם מתעצבנים עליו
<Shualdon> למה?
<Rodensky> מי מתעצבן על הובורג? :)
<nicoco> על מה התעצבנו?
<liel> Shualdon: אלעד וסומסום כתבו בערוץ יותר מדי הודעות ברצף והובורג כל פעם ניסה להשתיק אותם
<liel> nicoco: ^
<nicoco> :\
<Rodensky> גם אותי הוא משתיק מידי פעם בגלל זה
<Rodensky> אז מה?
<Shualdon> בעיה שלהם.... אם הם רוצים אז אפשר לשנות את ההגדרות
<nicoco> נכון
<nicoco> למה ישר לחסום?
<nicoco> אני עכשיו נכנס
<Rodensky> זה בעיה של מי שכותב הרבה שורות קצרות במקום לשלוח הודעה אחת-שתיים באורך מלא
<liel> Shualdon: הבעיה היא שרק לי יש את שם המשתמש והססמה של המשתמש שעליו הובורג רץ בשרת ולדור משום מה הבוט לא עונה
<nicoco> ערוץ חביב
<Shualdon> אז אולי כדאי לשנות את זה
<nicoco> טוב, יאללה, אני הולך לאכול משהו
<Shualdon> אם זה רץ על שרת שלהם, תן להם את הגישה להובורג
<liel> ערוץ
<Shualdon> או שתשים פקודה לשינוי ההגדרה הזאת
<liel> Shualdon: הגיוני, אבל זה טכנית שרת שאני, דור וירון אחראים עליון
<Shualdon> אז שהם יריצו את הובורג על שרת משלהם אם הם רוצים גישה
<avi1333> מה ההבדל בין גוגל כרום לכרומיום?
<Shualdon> גוגל כרום - כרומיום עם שינויים שגוגל עשו
<avi1333> ומה עדיף?
<avi1333> כרגע יש לי פה כרום
<Shualdon> שניהם תכלס מאוד דומים
<avi1333> אה חחח סבבה.כרומיום זה קוד פתוח לא?
<Shualdon> אם אתה מפחד מ"האחד הגדול" כפי שיש כאלה שיקראו לגוגל כך - תשתמש בכרומיום
<trew1000> אחד עם תוספות קיניניו והשני לא
<trew1000> גם בכרומיום האח הגדול נמצא
<Shualdon> ?
<trew1000> יש פורק לכרומיום שמוריד את המעקב שמו של הדפדפן זה איירון
<trew1000> תראה בויקיפדיה באנגלית
<avi1333> סבבה תודה :)
<trew1000> הוא נראה מאוד דומה לכרום רק שיש לו בעיות יציבות עדיין כי הוא בטא
<avi1333> אני זז לאכול BRB
<trew1000> ביי לך
<avi1333> ביי
<Rodensky> בואנה אתם קולטים שמהרגע שהתחברתי לאינטרנט, לא היה לי אפילו ניתוק אחד?!
<Rodensky> הכוונה למנוי adsl הנוכחי דלי
<Rodensky> *שלי
<Shualdon> כל הכבוד
<Rodensky> כבר איזה חודש אם לא יותר
<nicoco> http://d3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net/photo/49090_700.jpg
<Rodensky> nicoco, גדול!
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333> שמתי אובנטו על DOK אבל כאשר אני משנה לו את השפה לעברית הוא תרגם רק חצי מהמערכת ולא שינה את צד התפריטים,איך אני מסדר את זה?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: עדכונים
<avi1333> אה נכון חחחח טוב אני יעשה
<avi1333> ד"א זה גרסא 10.10
<Ddorda> ‏יפה יפה
<avi1333> יש לי כרגע בעיה גם עם הכרטיס של nvida שייש על המחשב שאני מחבר אליו את הDOK אבל אני עכשיו באמצע לנסות לסדר את זה,מקווה אני יצליח:)
<avi1333> יש גם אפשרות לבטל את המסך בהתחלה ששואל התקנה אוהתנסות?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: התקנת את הדוק לא טוב פשוט.. אתה צריך להתקין אותו לא להתקנה אלא כדיסק חי
<avi1333> איך אניעושה את זה?
<avi1333> התקנתי דרך ממשק ההכנת דיסק של האובנטו פה ובחרתי את קובץ הISO
<avi1333> Ddorda?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: ויש לך אפשרות בחירה או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏לא?
<avi1333> לא,רק שאני מפעיל את המחשב דרך הUSB עולה לי חלון בחרית שפה+בחירה התקנה או התנסות
<avi1333> כל הפעלה החלון הזה עולה
<liel> לילה טוב לכולם
<pino-chan> וואי, גיליתי עכשיו את התוסף לאפקטים של אייאון פושיון
<pino-chan> מטורף :S
<nicoco> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<nicoco> night~
<Rodensky> קומפיז פיוז'ן
<Rodensky> לא פושיון
<Rodensky> פיוז'ן זה היתוך
<Hero> מה זה ?
<lightpriest> Rodensky: טראנס פיוז'ן או פיוז'ן של טראנסים?
<lightpriest> :D
<lightpriest> לל"ט
<avi1333> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-18
<shimi810> איך מסירים תיקייה שלא ניתן להסיר? Error removing file: Directory not empty
<shimi810> התיקייה ריקיה לחלוטין, ושום sudo לא פותר את הבעיה...
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר׳ה
<matanya> שלום דור
<Ddorda> ‏matanya: מה נשמע?
<matanya> בסדר
<matanya> לומדים
<Ddorda> ‏matanya: יפה יפה, כנ״ל
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<roy__> any body in here?
<avi1333_> ?
<roy__> i have a question
<roy__> can i make that evretime that i lucnh my ubuntu it will restores to the same point?
<serfus> roy__, אין לך עברית?
<roy__> יש
<roy__> זה אפשרי בכלל?
<serfus> בטח
<serfus> זאת אפשרות פשוטה
<roy__> כי אני מנסה ליצור livecd ולא מצליח
<serfus> הייברנט
<serfus> hibernate
<roy__> ככה קוראים לתוכנה?
<roy__> אני פשוט מגדיר בה מצב מסוים וזהו?
<serfus> זאת לא תוכנה, זאת אפשרות מובנת. אם אתה על 10.10 יש בפינה הימנית של הפאנל העליון, סמל של כיבוי
<serfus> תלחץ עליו ושם יש hibernate
<avi1333_> אך מולמץ אחרי שימוש של מספר פעמים בהיברנט לעשות הפעלה מחדש למחשב ואלי אף כיבוי מלא
<roy__> ואם מישהו חיבל לי במחשב?
<roy__> זה אמור להיות מחשב בבתי קפה
<roy__> וכל פעם שהמחשב יופעל מחדש הוא יחזור לאותו המצב
<roy__> ואני רוצה שאף אחד לא יצליח לשנות את זה
<avi1333_> אה אז זה לא מצב הייברנט
<serfus> אה, סלח לי. לא הבנתי אותך נכון
<roy__> אני לא מצליח ליצור לייב CD
<serfus> אתה צריך מצב שאי אפשר לכתוב לדיסק, כלמור אין גישה לרוט או סודו
<roy__> וניסיתי בunetbootin אבל הוא צריך iso של הכונן קשיח שלי
<serfus> לא צריך ליצור לייב סידי לזה
<roy__> איך עושים את זה?
<serfus> למה אתה רוצה לייב סידי?
<roy__> אני יוצר לו שם משתמש חדש?
<roy__> בעל העסק רוצה שמה שיהיה אפשר לעשות זה לגלוש ובכל פעם שמפעילים את המחשב זה חוזר לאותו מצב
<serfus> אתה רוצה לתת אפשרות לגלוש בלבד ולא לשנות כלום
<serfus> נכון?
<avi1333_> בווינדוס יש תוכנה בשם returnil בלינוקס בטוח יש תחליף טוב יותר
<roy__> כן
<roy__> לא להוריד קבצים, לא למחוק תוכנות
<serfus> אוקיי, אני מחפש קצת איזו דרך הכי טובה לעשות זאת
<roy__> אבל מה ההצעה?
<serfus> יש אפשרות לזה, רק שנייה
<roy__> יש לך איזה כיוון?
<serfus> אני מחפש פה קצת, לא רוצה להציע לך משהו לא נכון
<roy__> מזה GRUB? זה קשור?
<liel> roy__: גרוב הוא רק תכנה קטנה שטוענת את האובונטו כשאתה מפעיל את המחשב והיא לא אמורה להיות קשורה
<serfus> roy__, אני לא חושב שמצאתי לך פיתרון ממש טוב, אבל אני בטוח שיש משהו מתאים
<serfus> roy__, לדעתי, אם לא דחוף לך, כדאי לך לשאול בפורום וואטסאפ
<serfus> יענו לך שם הכי טוב
<serfus> מצאתי משהו שנקרא Sabayon, אבל אני לא יודע כמה קל להסתדר איתו
<serfus> מבחינה טכנית
<roy__> טוב, תודה רבה
<roy__> אפשר להוריד את זה ממרכז התוכנה?
<serfus> roy__, כן, היא נמצאת שם
<serfus> יש לך נסיון עם מחשבים?
<roy__> זה user estaablish profile
<roy__> אני לא יודע מה ההגדרה הטכנית שלך למסובכת אבל אם היא עונה מבחינת הביצועים אז נראה לי שאני אצליח להסתדר איתה
<serfus> אין לי ניסיון אישי עם ההפצה הזאת, אני פשוט לא רוצה לתת לך משהו שלא תצליח להסתדר איתו
<roy__> אין לך ניסיון עם ubuntu?
<serfus> זה לא אובונטו
<serfus> זאת הפצה מבוססת על הפצת לינוקס שנקראת ג'נטו
<shimi810> אתה בחדר של אובונטו, אני מקווה ששמת לב לזה :)
<avi1333_> sefrus אין אולי אפשרות בעזרת הטרמינל להגביל גישת כתיבה למשתמש?
<shimi810> serfus: ^
<serfus> shimi810, וזה אומר שאי אפשר לדבר על הפצות אחרות?
<shimi810> אפשר, רק לא הבנתי על איזה הפצה דיברתם...
<serfus> אפשר להגביל את ההרשאות כתיבה
<avi1333_> sefrus אז לא יהיה קל לו יותר לעשות את זה?
<serfus> roy__, אולי אם אתם רוצים גלישה באינטרנט בלבד, אתם יכולים לנסות את כרומיום
<serfus> כלומר המערכת
<serfus> chromium OS
<Rodensky> קיימת גם Good OS מבוססת אובונטו שממה שהבנתי היא כמו כרומיום
<Rodensky> על אותו עיקרון של גלישה בלבד
<pino-chan> רוצים לעזור לי? אני רוצה לדעת איך אני מתקין mac os x על מכונה וירטואלית
<avi1333_> אני גם רוצה לדעת...
<nicoco> אני צריך אותו לצורכי אדובי
<avi1333_> גם אני:)
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> הם צריכים להתחיל לתמוך בלינוקס
<avi1333_> יש לי כרגע xp עם פוטושופ בvm אבל אין ספק שעדיף מק
<nicoco> אע
<nicoco> אני צריך אותו לתוכנות הרבה יותר כבדות מפוטושופ
<avi1333_> לצערי גם תוכנות עריכת וידאו טובות אין ללינוקס:S
<nicoco> אני משתמש בגימפ
<avi1333_> למשל כמו AE
<nicoco> בדיוק
<nicoco> AE
<nicoco> זה הצורך העיקרי שלי
<avi1333_> וגם PR
<nicoco> אבל אתה יכול להתקין פוטושופ דרך ווין
<nicoco> למה מכונה וירטואלית?
<avi1333_> כן אבל זה עובד פחות טוב כבר ניסתי
<avi1333_> שניה בא
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, אני חושב שעדיף גימפ :O
<nicoco> גם בחינם וגם מעולה
<nicoco> והכי חשוב
<nicoco> חופשית
<nicoco> אם היה תחליף דומה לAE
<nicoco> אז אין ספק שהייתי משתמש בה
<nicoco> בו*
<nicoco> אבל אין :\
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/cDmnBfJB
<nicoco> כשאני מנסה לעדכן דרך הupdate-manager^
<avi1333_> כן אני גם צריך להתרגל לגימפ
<avi1333_> הבעיה שאני רוצה לעשות עבודת פוטו מניפולציה ויש כלים שאני צריך שאין בגימפ
<nicoco> חפש פלוגינים
<nicoco> יש כמעט לכל דבר
<shimi810> איך מסירים תיקייה שלא ניתן להסיר? Error removing file: Directory not empty
<shimi810> התיקייה ריקיה לחלוטין, ושום sudo לא פותר את הבעיה...
<shimi810> שאלתי בבוקר ולא ענו
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> ניסית ריבוט?
<shimi810> כן, לא עזר
<avi1333_> מישהו פה מבין ברשתות?
<avi1333_> אני עם רשת תקן N שעובדת במהירות של פחות מתקן G
<avi1333_> אני מעביר קבצים שאני ליד הראוטר במהירות של 3 מגה בייט לשניה:S
<serfus> shimi810, פוסט ראשון בגוגל?
<serfus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899120
<avi1333_> הראוטר תקן N המחשב שאליו אני מעביר תקן G והסטרימר שאליו אני גם מעביר תקן N
<shimi810> תבדוק בהגדרות המתקדמות של הנתב במה שקשור לווירלס
<avi1333_> גם שאני מעיבר לסטרימר וגם שאני מעביר למחשב נייד זה מעביר על 3 מגה לשניה
<avi1333_> בדקתי הכול:S
<shimi810> serfus: תודה
<avi1333_> על כמה אני אמור להעביר?
<avi1333_> נגיד למחשב נייד שהוא תקן G על כמה אני אמור להצליח להעביר כאשר אני ליד הראוטר והקליטה מלאה?
<shimi810> אין לי מושג... אני משתמש בכבל רשת
<avi1333_> אה:S
<avi1333_> אתה יודע מה עלה לי רעיון לנסות לבדוק אם הבעיה היא בכרטיס הרשת או בהגדרות המחשב
<avi1333_> אני ינסה לחבר בכבל רשת
<shimi810> בכבל רשת המהירות תהיה הכי גבוהה, אבל באמת תבדוק בכל ההגדרות, נתב/מחשב
<avi1333_> כן אני עושה עכשיו בדיקות
<avi1333_> הכרטיס רשת שלי הוא 100mbps
<avi1333_> הראוטר בתקן N אמור להיות מסוגל לשדר ב350 MBPS
<avi1333_> תיאורתית העברת הנתונים בין הראוטר לסטרימר(ששתיהן תקן N )אמורה להיות גבוהה יותר מחיבור ישיר בכבל רשת
<avi1333_> Mode:11bgn mixed זה בסדר שזה ככה?
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> רוצים לעזור לי להתקין xp?
<nicoco> על VM
<avi1333_> להתקין xp זה שטויות
<avi1333_> תוקיד virtualbox
<avi1333_> אתה פשוט בוחר שם יצירת מכונה לxp ,מכניס את הדיסק של xp ומפעיל את המכונה ומתקין רגיל לגמרי
<avi1333_> PPTP Passthrough מה זה?
<shimi810> צריך שיהיה פה איזה מנהל רשתות, חבל ש־ akkars לא נכנס...
<avi1333_> כן...::Sטוב אולי הוא יכנס בערב
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> אבל אין לי דיסק
<nicoco> http://www.online-tech-tips.com/mac-os-x/install-snow-leopard-on-pc/
<avi1333_> אח שלי רואה סרט בסטרימר אז אני לא יכול לשחק פה יותר מידיי עם ההגדרות
<nicoco> זה נראה כמו משהו מעניין
<avi1333_> ניקטקט תוריד קובץ iso מהאינטרט
<nicoco> קודם אני רוצה לנסות את מק
<avi1333_> בעיקרון הבנתי יש כמו דיסק מיוחד של שמדמה מק אתה מתקין אותו ואז את המערכת המקורית
<avi1333_> אל תשתמש במערכות תחילפי מק
<avi1333_> אבל אני לא יודע איך מתקינים על vm ראיתי שאפשר להתקין על מחשב רגיל וגם בזה יש מלא בעיות
<nicoco> ננסה ונראה
<nicoco> אם זה ייצור בעיות נלך על XP
<nicoco> אם לא אז ברוך שפטרנו
<nicoco> :)
<avi1333_> חחחח
<avi1333_> xp זה פשוט להתקין
<avi1333_> אבל בvm יש בעייה להפעיל תוכנות עריכת וידאו
<avi1333_> ניסתי למשל את פרינסל סטודיו והיא קרטעה לגמרי
<avi1333_> אולי בוירטואל של מאק כן יעבוד טוב...
<nicoco> דאמ, VM workstation עולה כסף
<nicoco> לא נורא
<nicoco> נתקין XP :\
<avi1333_> תתקין virtualbox
<avi1333_> הוא חינמי
<nicoco> כך אעשה
<nicoco> נקווה שהוא יעבוד אותו דבר
<nicoco> כי שם כתוב שצריך את ה workstation הזה
<avi1333_> הם עובדים באופן זהה
<avi1333_> תוכל לשלוח לי לינק למדריך שאתה עובד דרכו?אני גם רוצה לנסות להתקין מק
<nicoco> avi1333_, http://www.online-tech-tips.com/mac-os-x/install-snow-leopard-on-pc/
<avi1333_> תודה רבה אחי:)
<nicoco> הוא אמנם כביכול לווינדוס, אבל אני מניח שהוא יעבוד אותו דבר לכל המערכות
<avi1333_> כן אבל הקובץ שמביאים שם להוריד של המערכת בטח מתאים לvmware:S
<avi1333_> צריך להוריד iso רגיל של המערכת ולהתקין אותו בvb
<nicoco> יש בעיה עם זה
<nicoco> מק מגבילים את המערכת אך ורק לחומרה של מק
<nicoco> הם איכשהו הצליחו לרמות את זה
<nicoco> אבל באופן עקרוני זה לא אמור לעבוד
<avi1333_> יש בfxp כמה מדריכים איך לרמות את המק ולאפשר להתקין אותה על מחשבים רגילים זה בטח יעבוד גם בוירטואל
<nicoco> נקווה
<Interruptus> יש
<Interruptus> iDeneb
<avi1333_> אחי הקובץ אימג' שהביאו שם מתאים רק לvm
<nicoco> כן, אני רואה עכשיו
<nicoco> באסה
<avi1333_> סתכל ב fxp יש שם כמו תוכנה כזאות שאתה מפעיל אותה ואז אחרי זה אתה מכניס דיסק מקורי של מק וזה חושב זה אמיתי
<avi1333_> ראיתי את זה פעם
<Interruptus> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5820063/iDeneb_v1.5.1_OSX86_v10.5.7
<Interruptus> קח
<Interruptus> אימפלמנטציה של
<Interruptus> OSX86
<Interruptus> לפיסי
<Interruptus> אותו דבר כמו טייגר ולאופרד וצ'ינצ'ילה
<avi1333_> כן זה התוכנה שראתי שם נראה לי:D
<avi1333_> צריך לשים את זה ואז להכניס את הדיסק של לפורד מכון?
<avi1333_> או את הiso...
<Interruptus> אתה צורב את האיזו
<Interruptus> לדיוידי
<Interruptus> או טוען אותו לויאמוור
<Interruptus> ואודרוב
<avi1333_> כן סבבה,אבל הבנתי שדרך וירטואל מאצ'ין יכול להיות בעיול אם זה:S
<avi1333_> *עם
<Interruptus> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/6928/obrazek1eh3.png
<Interruptus> ככה זה נראה
<Interruptus> על הדביאן שלי יש ויאמוור אוריגינל
<Interruptus> עם קוד שלקחתי מהעבודה
<Interruptus> ואין שום בעיה
<avi1333_> וואלה מצויין:)אני ינסה את זה
<avi1333_> ותוכנות ערכית וידאו עובדות טוב?
<Interruptus> לא בדקתי
<Interruptus> זה סתם מכונת נסיונות
<avi1333_> אה סבבה,טוב אני ינסה את זה גם:)
<avi1333_> עוד מעט בא,אני מנסה לעשות שוב מספר בדיקות לרשת...:S
<avi1333_> BRB
<Interruptus> בודק עליה אקספלויטים ושטויות
<avi1333_> אקספלויטים על מאק?
<shimi810> Interruptus: אפשרי לשנות למק את השפה? בתמונת המסך זה לא אנגלית..
<Interruptus> זה סתם תמונה שלקחתי מהאתר של ההורדה
<Interruptus> אצלי בויאמ זה באנגלית
<shimi810> אה. אפשרי גם בעברית?
<nicoco> טוב, אין לי כוח
<nicoco> נתקין XP וזהו
<nicoco> נוסיף לי רק עוד וורקספייס לVM
<lightpriest> לעוד אנשים יש בעיות עם המסנג'ר ופידג'ין?
<matanya> לא
<lightpriest> יש מצב שנדפק לי מאגר התעודות במחשב?
<lightpriest> הוא לא מצליח לאמת את הSSL
<lightpriest> יש פה מישהו?
<serfus> lightpriest, ?
<kosherpup> וואו אני סחוט
<kosherpup> shimi810
<shimi810> ?
<kosherpup> חחחח יש לך את המסן שלי ואת הפייס שלי ואנחנו נפגשים כאן
<shimi810> את המסן אין לי (ואני גם לא משתמש בו), ומה הפייס שלך? כאן הרבה יותר נוח, לא? :)
<kosherpup> חחח רגע
<avi1333> יצא עדכון לקומפיז?
<avi1333> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-compiz-0-9-2-in-ubuntu-10-10
<Hero> ימח שמו של הגראב המתסובך הזה
<liel> avi1333: איזה יפה ה־Gnome Shell, אני רץ להתקין בארץ'
<avi1333> למה בכלל להתעסק עם הגראב?
<avi1333> liel גנום של 3?
<liel> avi1333: כן
<avi1333> liel לא ממש אהבתי אותו:S
<avi1333> מצד שאני גם את יוניטי לא ממש טוב:S
<kosherpup> אני אוהב את גנום של
<kosherpup> 3
<shimi810> מה?! חרא של דבר הגנום 3 הזה. מודה שלא ניסיתי, רק מהדברים ששמעתי אני אפילו לא מוכן לנסות אותו. יוניטי אותו דבר.
<shimi810> כנסו ל־ # #linux-il ובקלות יתחיל ויכוח (חוזר) על הגנום 3 הזה...
<shimi810> :)
<avi1333> :D
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אל תדבר בלי שניסית
<Ddorda> ‏אתה מפיץ בשורות רעות בלי שאתה בטוח בהן
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: להתקין גנום3 זה שנייה, זה לא עולה כסף ולא לוקח הרבה זמן
<Ddorda> ‏אז לך על זה
<kosherpup> shimi810  אני מניח שהזמנת את כל מי שבקבוצה של אובונטו
<kosherpup> לא ידעתי את זה
<kosherpup> אז חשבתי שאתה מישהו מהמסן שלי
<shimi810> לא על האובונטו הראשי, ננסה אותו על מכונה וירטואלית. ראיתי שזה עשה בעיות לכמה... אבל לפי אלעד, הרסו הרבה דברים
<kosherpup> ניסיתי להתקין יוניטי וזה דפק לי את כל המערכת
<kosherpup> לא בגלל שיוניטי דפוק
<kosherpup> אלא בגלל שכנראה לא התקנתי כמו שצריך
<shimi810> לא, יוניטי לא פועל כרגע על דסקטופ, רק לפטופים
<kosherpup> אבל יש יוניטי ברשימת חבילות להתקנה
<kosherpup> אבל כנראה שזה לא מוכן לשימוש
<kosherpup> אז דפק לי תמחשב
<shimi810> אם יש לך מסוף כלשהוא אתה יכול להסיר את החבילה
<kosherpup> הסרתי אבל זה עדין לא תפקד
<kosherpup> עשיתי פירמוט
<kosherpup> אגב למדתי היום משהו חדש לגבי מודמים סלולרים באובונטו
<kosherpup> כנראה גם נכון לווינדוס
<kosherpup> אבל הבדיקה נערכה באובונטו
<kosherpup> בnetworkmanger
<kosherpup> ביקשתי מאורנג' שיגבילו אותי רק לAPN הראשי שלי
<kosherpup> ומאז לא היה לי ניתוק בכלל
<kosherpup> זה עובד כמו lan לכל דבר
<kosherpup> ככה שהבעיה לא בnetworkmanager כמו שנוטים לחשוב
<kosherpup> אלא במודם עצמו
<shimi810> היו לך ניתוקים כל כמה שניות?
<kosherpup> כל איזה 30 דקות
<kosherpup> ובשלב מאוחר יותר יותר
<kosherpup> כל 10 דקות
<kosherpup> פחות או יותר
<kosherpup> עד שהייתי מפרמט
<kosherpup> ניסיתי wvdial היה אותו בעיה
<shimi810> אצלי היה כל כמה שניות אפילו. וזה היה כשהפלאפון היה מחובר עם USB למחשב, ועל ווינדוס (התעצלתי להגדיר את זה באובונטו)
<shimi810> עכשיו אני כבר לא צריך בעיקרון, כדי לא לחטוף עוד שוק מהתשלום האסטרונומי שלהם... זה היה כשלא היה לי אינטרנט בבית
<kosherpup> כן אני חושב שהחברות בכוונה מאפשרים שהמודם יחפש apn חלופיים בכדי לחייב אותך יותר מה שהם לא מחשבנים זה שאתה גם תסבול מניתוקים
<kosherpup> אני משלם על אינטרנט בלי הגבלה
<kosherpup> מודם סלולרי
<avi1333> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=4113
<avi1333> מה בדיוק הדבר הזה עושה?
<avi1333> Linux to gain significant speed boost thanks to small kernel patch
<shimi810> היו דיבורים על זה בחדר הלינוקס, אני לא כל כך הבנתי...
<shimi810> כלומר, לדעתי הדיבורים היו על זה. שאל אותם
<avi1333> נשמע שזה כאילו הוא עושה את המערכת מהירה יותר,אבל לא הבנתי בדיוק איך עושים את זה
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<avi1333> עוד מעט בא BRB
<trew1000> שלום לכולם
<trew1000> יצאתי מהגולם (ישנתי)
<trew1000> עכשיו אני פרפר
<trew1000> לילה כמובן
<trew1000> בקיצור
<trew1000> לכל מי שמעניין אותו בלנדר או רוצה שזה יעניין אותו
<trew1000> שזה אומר להתחיל ללמוד ולעשות דברים
<trew1000> אז יש כנראה בשורות טובות
<trew1000> מתהווה לו מדריך למתחילים בתוכנת בלנדר 2.5 שזה הגרסה עם הממשק החדש
<trew1000> יש כבר מדריכים לחברה קצת מתקדמים יותר מאשר מתחילים
<trew1000> מי שרוצה לבקר ולהתעשר בידע
<trew1000> מוזמוזמן להכנס ולהנות
<trew1000> http://y101.blogspot.com/
<trew1000> אמרתי שהכל בעברית?
<nicoco> לילט
<avi1333>  trew100 מדריך מצויין
<avi1333> אני עכשיו יושב עליו...
<avi1333> *trew1000
<trew1000> הצלחות
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי:), אבל יש מדריך ממש מאפס?
<avi1333> ז"א שמלמד על כל הכלים בתוכנה?
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-19
<nicoco> משהו נדפק לי בקומפיז :S
<nicoco> נעלמו לי כל הבורדרים של החלונות
<nicoco> טוב, נדבר עוד כמה שעות
<nicoco> ביי
<nicoco> (ומה ששכחתי - בוקר נפלא לכולם ;)
<trew1000> שלום לכולם
<trew1000> בוקר טוב
<trew1000> יש מישהו?
<avishai> כן, שלום
<trew1000> מכיר SSH?
<avishai> כן
<trew1000> אם אני רוצה להתחבר למחשב שלי מהמחשב שלי
<trew1000> זה אמור להראות כך?
<avishai> מאותו מחשב לאותו מחשב?
<avishai> מה ההיגיון
<trew1000> ssh localhost
<avishai> כן
<avishai> אבל למה שתרצה לעשות את זה?
<trew1000> כי אני רוצה לראות אם אני מצליח להשתמש עם NX
<trew1000> רק שהוא לא מתחבר לי
<trew1000> ואני רוצה לבדוק את ה-SSH אולי זה הבעיה
<avishai> אה
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אם אני לא טועה אי אפשר להיתחבר ללוקלהוסט
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אפשר ל־127.0.0.1
<trew1000> Ddorda: נכנסתי כמו שאמרת הוא עדיין לא מאפשר לי כניסה עם NX
<trew1000> זה מה שהוא כותב
<trew1000> No matches found, authority file "-" not written
<pchealer> שלום לכולם. אני פעם ראשונה כאן. בינתיים רק בודק שהמערכת עובדת ומגיבה בעברית...
<trew1000> tz vbv vht ndhcv
<pchealer> יש. כותב בעברית. אז אחרי המשחק המקדים, נעבור לביזנס: האם יש כאן כרגע משיהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<trew1000> <את אומרת היא מגיבה בעברית
<trew1000> מה?
<trew1000> תתחדש אגב
<pchealer> תודה
<pchealer> בקיצור, המערכת פתאום לא עולה. כתבתי על כך פוסט הבוקר בפורום אובונטו למתחילים
<trew1000> איפה היא לא עולה מה לא עולה
<pchealer> אם תוכל/י להציץ בהודעה שכתבתי בפורום. יש שם פירוט מלא וגם צילום של המסך שקיבלתי. כי זה סיפור קצת ארוך
<trew1000> אוקי לינק?
<pchealer> בבקשה http://www.ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7802
<trew1000> pchealer: קראתי
<trew1000> אני לא יכול לרקאות את התמונות כי אני לא רשום לפורום
<trew1000> בכל אופן הייתי ממליץ לך לפרסם את זה לא בחלק של המתחילים כי לא נראה לי שזה שייך לשם
<pchealer> אז באיזה פורום אתה ממליץ?
<trew1000> אלא בחלק של המתקדמים או בפורום וואטסאפ ששם הסיכוי גבוה יותר לקבל תשובה מהירה
<trew1000> http://www.whatsup.org.il/
<pchealer> תודה. אני עובד לפרסם שם. נראה מה יהיה...
<nicoco> שלום :)
<nicoco> חזרתי
<nicoco> וכעת אני מעוניין שגם הבורדר של החלונות יחזור
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> ניקוקו אתה משתמש בקומפיז?
<nicoco> בהחלט
<nicoco> אבל הבורדר נעלם גם כשאני מבטל אותו
<Rodensky> ניסית --replace בפלאג-אין של קישוט חלונות.
<Rodensky> ?
<nicoco> אני מניח שזה קרה בגלל העידכון שעשיתי לו אתמול
<nicoco> שלא תמך באייאון פיוז'ן
<Rodensky> --replace <wanted window border mamager>
<Rodensky> אין לי מושג מה זה אייאון פיוז'ן
<Rodensky> אתה יכול לכתוב את זה באנגלית?
<nicoco> אז עשיתי לו Downgrade וזה קרה
<nicoco> כן, שניה
<nicoco> eyecompiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<nicoco> הנה
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra*
<nicoco> בלי הeye
<Rodensky> חחח סתם שאלה לפני שאנחנו ממשיכים
<Rodensky> איך הגעת ל"אייאון" ? :)
<nicoco> דונו
<nicoco> אני מניח שמתת מודע כלשהו
<Rodensky> עדכון של הקומפיז לא אמור להעלים את מנהל החלונות
<nicoco> או שזה באמת היה הלוגו של זה
<Rodensky> תיכנס לccsm
<nicoco> נכון, והוא לא העלים
<nicoco> זה נעלם כשעשיתי לו דאונגרייד
<Rodensky> ccsm -> window decoration -> command -> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator --replace
<Rodensky> אם יש לך אמרלד אז הפקודה היא
<Rodensky> --replace emerald
<Rodensky> משהו כזה, צריך למצוא את הפקודה המדויקת לאמרלד
<liel> Rodensky: /usr/bin/emerald
<Rodensky> decoration windows -> any
<Rodensky> תודה ליאל
<liel> Ddorda: כאן?
<Rodensky> ניקוקו אל תשכח כמובן לסמן וי על window decoration, אחרת לא משנה מה תכתוב שם, זה לא יעבוד :)
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> לא בדיוק עבד
<nicoco> אבל שמעי, החלונות נעלמות גם אם אני מבטל את הקומפיז לגמרי
<nicoco> הבורדרים נעלמים***
<Rodensky> רגע, אם הם נעלמים בשני המקרים, אז מתי הם כן מופיעים?
<nicoco> הם חדלו מלהופיע
<nicoco> מאז שעשיתי דאוגרייד לקומפיז
<Rodensky> ניסית לעשות אפגרייד בחזרה ולראות מה קורה?
<Roy__> יש פה מישהו?
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> Roy__, סתם, כן
<nicoco> הופה
<nicoco> עכשיו הם חזרו, החלונות
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> בבוקר הם לא חזרו
<nicoco> טוב, ביטלתי את קומפיז לגמרי
<nicoco> עכשיו צריך למצוא מה בקופיז גרם לבעיה
<Roy__> יש לי שאלה
<nicoco> שאל נא בני, ונען
<Roy__> הצלחתי, נראה לי, לעשות live cd עם הubuntu customise kit
<Roy__> עכשיו, זה יצר לי live CD עם המסך כניסה שמציג אפשרות בחירה עם להתקין או להתנסות
<Roy__> ואני לא רוצה שזה יהיה עם מסך בחירה אלא ישר יגיע לliveCD, זה אפשרי?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> לדעתי כן
<nicoco> אבל למה לך לוותר על המסך בחירה?
<Roy__> כי זה אמור להיות liveCD לבתי קפה וכל מיני דברים כאלה
<Roy__> השאלה היא איך אני מבטל את זה בuck?
<Rodensky> Roy__, הכוונה שזה דיסקים שאתה תחלק לאנשים שישתמשו בזה במחשבים בבית קפה שלך או מה?
<Rodensky> ראיתי פשוט שנכנסת כבר אתמול או שלשום, משהו כזה, עם עניין כזה
<nicoco> זה היה עניין אחר
<nicoco> הוא רצה לבטל אפשרות כתיבה על הדיסק
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, נראה לי שהוא שואל את כל זה עבור אותה מטרה, מחפש דרכים שונות להגיע לאותו דבר
<Roy__> כן, אני מחפש כל מיני פתרונות
<Rodensky> בשדה תעופה בחו"ל ראיתי מחשבים שמריצים לינוקס עם תוכנה שמודדת את הזמן שנשאר למשתמש לגלוש
<nicoco> אהא
<Roy__> לא, אבל זה הפואנטה
<nicoco> לא נראה לי מי יודע מה
<Rodensky> כשנגמר הזמן/הכסף - התוכנה פשוט מוחקת את כל השימוש עבור המשתמש הבא
<nicoco> להפעיל מערכת דרך לייב סידי
<Roy__> כן, זה הנקודה העיקרית
<Roy__> להריץ דרך CD ולא להתסמך על כונן קשיח
<Rodensky> היא סופרת כמה זמן נשאר בדקות וכמה כסף נשאר בקרדיט, משאירה כל הזמן סרגל קטן בצד שאפשר דרכו לקבל מידע כמה כסף להוסיף עבור כמה זמן
<nicoco> טוב, אני הולך לסבא
<nicoco> נדשתמע
<nicoco> נשתמע*
<Roy__> יום טוב
<Rodensky> יום טוב ניקוקו
<Roy__> בוא נשאל את זה אחרת
<Roy__> איך אני עושה iso של הכונן קשיח שלי
<Rodensky> Roy__, אם אתה צריך את זה כדי להפעיל מחשבים בבית קפה אז אולי עדיף להתקין את התוכנה ופשוט לא לאפשר הרשאות
<Roy__> אז איך אני עושה את זה?
<Rodensky> שניה
<Roy__> איך אני עושה שבכול פעם שמפעילים את המערכתזה חוזר לאותה הנקודה
<Roy__> ניסי sabayon אבל לא היה שם ממש שעזר
<Rodensky> במקום שהמערכת "תחזור לאותה נקודה", אפשר פשוט למנוע שינויים בה ע"י יצירת משתמש אורח
<Rodensky> ולמשתמש הזה אין שום הרשאות וכדי לעשות משהו הוא צריך את הסיסמה
<Interruptus> יש קיוסק
<Interruptus> במיוחד בשביל זה
<Roy__> אוקי, איך קוראים לזה?
<Rodensky> מצאתי עכשיו במאגר תוכנה בשם lockdown editor
<Rodensky> לפי התיאור היא אמורה לעשות בדיוק את זה
<Rodensky> enables the system administrator to set mandatory settings in GConf, which apply to all users, restricting what they can do, which may be of particular usefulness for kiosks (internet cafes, for example).
<Rodensky> Examples of what can be locked down are the panels (no changes in the panel configuration are allowed, locking their position and their contents),
<Rodensky> some of their functions individually (disabling screen locking and log out), the web browser (disabling specific protocols, arbitrary URLs, forcing the user to be in fullscreen mode), among many others.
<Roy__> ואיך אני מפעיל את זה על משתמשים?
<Rodensky> אתה מתקין אותה במערכת כמובן...
<Rodensky> זה עם ממשק גרפי
<Rodensky> לא אמור להיות מסובך
<Rodensky> התקנתי אותה עכשיו
<Rodensky> פשוטה מאוד לשימוש:)
<Roy____> חזרתי,
<Rodensky> אתה מתקין אותה על המערכת. יש לה ממשק גרפי פשוט במיוחד (אתה פשוט מסמן וי על כל מה אתה שרוצה לחסום). רק הערה לגבי הדפדפן - לפי איך שזה נראה, היא תומכת רק בepophany
<Rodensky> *epiphany
<Roy____> אבל איך היא פועלת על משתמשים?
<Rodensky> אתה מתקין אותה על המחשב שבו ייעשה השימוש, ומשמן מה אתה רוצה שהיא תחסום למשתמשים
<Rodensky> למשל בדפדפן - שלא יוכלו לשמור הסטוריית דפדפן, שלא יוכלו לערוך את המועדפים של הדפדפן, שהדפדפן יופיע במצב של מסך מלא (המשתמש לא רואה את שאר המערכת אלא רק את זה)
<Interruptus> הממ כלי חביב
<Interruptus> מזכיר קצת jail
<Rodensky> אתה יכול לחסום את האפשרות להשתמש בשורת פקודה
<Rodensky> לחסום שמירה של קבצים על הדיסק הקשיח
<Rodensky> למעשה כל מה שאתה צריך עבור בית קפה
<Rodensky> נכון להיום בבתי קפה, אף לא באמת מחזירה את המחשב למצב הקודם ולא עושה שחזורי מערכת אלא מלכתחילה מונעת מהמשתמש לבצע שינויים
<Rodensky> *אף תוכנה לא
<Rodensky> אגב, אפשר גם להתקין לזה מקלדת וירטואלית אם אתה מתכוון להפעיל את זה על מחשבים עם מסך מגע במקום מקלדת פיזית
<Rodensky> עפתי להפקיר את עצמי לחסדיה של שנ"צ
<Rodensky> המשך יום נפלא לכולכם
<GuySoft> זה עובד למישהו?: http://ipv6.cnn.com/
<shimi810> כפי שהסבירו בערוץ לינוקס, אף ספקית לא משתמשת בפרוטוקול הזה. אז מן הסתם, לא - זה לא עובד לי
<shimi810> *אף ספקית בארץ
<nicoco> back :)
<nicoco> טו, מי מעוניין לעזור לי להבין לאן הקומפיז העלים לי את הבורדרים של החלונות?
<Rodensky> אולי הוא מחביא אותם מתחת לספה
<Rodensky> בד"כ שם מכונת הכביסה מחביאה לי את הגרביים
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> טוב, התקנתי אמרלד, וזה פשוט העלים לי את הפאנלים
<nicoco> :S
<nicoco> (כשעשיתי מה שאמרתם לי לעשות מקודם)
<Rodensky> אחרי התקנה של אמרלד צריך לשנות לו את הפקודה שאמרתי לך היום בצהריים, כדי שהקומפיז ייקח את הבורדרים מהאמרלד
<nicoco> התקנתי את אמרלד ושיניתי את הפקודה
<nicoco> נעלמו הפאנלים
<Rodensky> אתה צריך להוריד ולהתקין בורדרים באמרלד
<Rodensky> הוא מגיע בלי
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> אבל מה זה קשור לפאנלים?
<Rodensky> רגע רגע
<Rodensky> איזה פאנלים?
<Rodensky> של הגנום?
<nicoco> הפאנלים פאנלים
<nicoco> אלה עם התוכנות והקיצורי דרך והכפתור כיבוי והכל
<Rodensky> :O
<Rodensky> זה בהחלט לא אמור לקרות
<nicoco> גרר
<nicoco> טוב, אני לא מצליח לגשת לטרמינל
<Rodensky> ניקוקו נראה לי שהמחשב שלך שונא אותך
<nicoco> הקיצור דרך לא עובד
<nicoco> אנחנו רבים די הרבה
<Rodensky> הקיצור דרך לא עובד כי הקומפיז משתלט בין היתר על קיצורי דרך...
<Rodensky> אולי כדאי שתפנו לטיפול זוגי
<nicoco> נכון
<nicoco> אבל בכל מקרה אין לי גישה לטרמינל
<nicoco> יש אבל את alt+f1
<nicoco> alt+control+f1*
<nicoco> מצד שני הוא לא מסכים להפעיל לי דרכו את הקומפיז
<nicoco> זה די הגיוני
<nicoco> שאנסה ריבוט? אין כאן ממש משהו אחר לעשות...
<Rodensky> קליק שמאלי על שולחן העבודה
<nicoco> אה לול
<Rodensky> מופיע לך תפריט עם creat launcher?
<nicoco> זה עדיין עובד
<nicoco> כן כן
<nicoco> בסדר, הגעתי למשהו דומה למה שרציתי
<nicoco> החזרתי את השליטה לקומפיז
<nicoco> והפאנלים חזרו
<Rodensky> הלוואי שיכולתי להעלים את הפאנלים. גיליתי איך לעשות את זה אבל אז גיליתי שבינתיים אין תחליף טוב לאינדיקטורים ולהתראות שלו
<Rodensky> *שלו=של הפאנל
<nicoco> כן...
<nicoco> יש auto hide
<nicoco> אבל זה די עקום
<Rodensky> אני מדברת על העלמה מוחלטת
<Rodensky> לא על החבאה
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> למה להעלים אותם?
<Rodensky> כי זה "תקוע" כזה....
<nicoco> הממ
<Rodensky> אני משתמשת בדוק, בווידג'טים של שעון/לו"ש/מז"א ואחד שמראה חלונות פתוחים ממילא
<Rodensky> אם היה משהו נורמלי לדוק שיציג אינדיקטורים ומיזעורים וכאלה בצורה טובה כמו שהפאנל מציג, הייתי מעיפה אותו
<nicoco> אה, את משתמשת בדוק
<nicoco> זה מסביר
<nicoco> אני משתמש בדוק רק כדי להראות תוכנות פתוחות וסיפיו
<nicoco> והוא שם בצד
<nicoco> אבל השימוש העיקרי שלי זה הפאנל
<nicoco> איך מורידים בורדרים באמרלד?
<Rodensky> לא זוכרת, שניה אני אבדוק
<Rodensky> לא מוצאת כרגע בגוגל, בינתיים אני יכולה לשלוח לך את השניים שיש לי
<shimi810> למה העברת חשמל על כבל רשת יכולה להיות טובה? (POE), במקרה מצאתי בדיל־אקסטרים
<Rodensky> nicoco, תנסה בלינק הזה
<Rodensky> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102
<Rodensky> מדריך שימושי עם לינקים
<Rodensky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695
<liel> Shualdon: ערב טוב
<Rodensky> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/120033-1.png
<shimi810> אם יש העברת חשמל ע"ג כבל רשת, אפשרי גם להעביר וידיאו ע"ג כבל רשת? זה מעניין...
<nicoco> נו שויין
<nicoco> נמאס לי מכל הבלאגן אז הסרתי את כל קומפיז ומה שקשור בו והתקנתי מחדש
<nicoco> עכשיו חזרו הבורדרים :)
<Rodensky> long live compiz
<Rodensky> all hail compiz fusion
<nicoco> גרר
<nicoco> זה לא באמת עבד
<nicoco> אבל הבורדרים חזרו כל זמן שאני לא משתמש בקומפיז
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> אהא!
<nicoco> ההתקנה מחדש הייתה חלקית
<Rodensky> שאלה לי אליכם
<Rodensky> ראיתי עכשיו את המפרט של פדורה. היא נראית כמו אובונטו ומגיעה עם אותן תוכנות, אז מה בעצם ההבדל ביניהן?
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZzDuZ3OG6I
<nicoco> לול
<Rodensky> בדוק אישה
<nicoco> 100%
<Rodensky> הקטע שאם היא לא הייתה פולניה אז היא הייתה מסתפקת בלהתקע בקיר/דלת שמול החניה
<Rodensky> היא לא הייתה פונה הצידה וממשיכה בהרס
<shimi810> Rodensky: שאלי ב־ # #linux.
<shimi810> בגדול, אובונטו הפצת deb ופדורה rpm בניהול חבילות
<Rodensky> שזה אומר?.. :]
<Rodensky> נשאל את זה אחרת - אתה מוכר בחנות מחשבים ואני לקוחה בורה שרוצה לקנות מחשב ושואלת מה ההבדל בין אובונטו לפדורה
<Rodensky> אני סתומה טילים
<Rodensky> במילים של בני אדם, ולא של טכנאים/מתכתנים, מה ההבדל עבורי כמשתמשת?
<shimi810> אני לא ממש יודע להסביר... מערכת הבסיס שונה לגמרי, הניהול שונה (מבחינת החבילות). פשוט יש אותו מנשק, גנום. גם על ארץ' אני יכול להתקין גנום, אבל מערכת שונה לגמרי...
<shimi810> שאלי, יענו לך הכי טוב שם :)
<shimi810>  /join # #linux-il
<Rodensky> תודה
<shimi810> ועכשיו אני חייב ללכת לישון... אגב, אני מנסה את ארץ' על מכונה וירטואלית ובגלל זה נתתי את הדוגמא עליו, נראה לי שאעבור לארץ בקרוב :)
<Rodensky> הורדתי לנסות את GOS ואת Mint
<shimi810> לא יאמו, התחלתי לכתוב לך תגובה ובמילה השניה (!) המערכת הוציאה אותי ל־ gdm. כדאי מהר לחשוב על תחליף, אובונטו אצלי באגית מידי עם המון זבל (שהם הכניסו, המחשב לאחר התקנה נקייה)
<shimi810> בכל אופן, רציתי לומר לך בהצלחה עם הניסיונות
<shimi810> יופי, עכשיו גם הפתרון שמצאתי להחזרת הקול לא פועל.  -תזכורת שנייה להחליף הפצה
<Rodensky> shimi810, תודה רבה
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-20
<nicoco> אני חושב שגיליתי מה החלק השבור בקומפיז שלי
<nicoco> libdecoration0-dev:
<nicoco>   Depends: libdecoration0 (=1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9.1) but 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop-0ubuntu2~maverick1 is to be installed
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> אם למישהו יש מושג מה המשפט הזה אומר
<nicoco> אז הייתי שמח אם הוא היה מסביר לי
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<nicoco> יוש!
<nicoco> ולבסוף, מצאתי את החבילה הרשעה והתקנתי אותה מחדש
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> יש קומפיז ויש בורדרים :)
<liel> pazsela: הנה
<liel> !g ubuntu
<nicoco> ביי~
<shimi810> מישהו קשוח שם בגנום... 'הרוג תהליך', באובונטו זה 'חיסול תהליך', באובונטו זה נשמע יותר טוב, גם באופן כללי (ללא פנייה למשתמש, זכר/נקבה) וגם לא קשוח מידי (הריגה? לאיפה הגענו?.. מספיק חיסול :)
<shimi810> אבל זה אומר דבר אחד, שאובונטו לא מעבירים תרגומים בחזרה לגנום. לא טוב בכלל
<shimi810> נבדק על גנום נקי, על הפצת ארץ'
<avi1333> שבוע טוב אנשים
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<avi1333> תגידו מה עדיף פררלס או וירטואלבוקס?מה בכלל ההבדל ביניהים?
<avi1333> עכשיו יש לי וירטואלבוקס ואני מתלבט אם לעבור לפררלס
<avishai> אלה תוכנות מתחרות
<avi1333> 'קראתי בפררלס יותר מהירה זה נכון?
<avishai> לא יודע
<avishai> תבדוק ותודיע
<avi1333> סבבה אני ינסה כבר מחר,יוצא עוד מעט:D
<avishai> יש גרסת קוד פתוח?
<avi1333> אני עכשיו מחפש לבדוק
<avi1333> http://www.parallels.com/download/desktop/pd4wl/
<avi1333> אני לא רואה שניתן להוריד את הקוד מקור אבל לפחות יש גרסא ללינוקס
<avishai> יכול להיות שהיא בתשלום
<avi1333> כן היא בתשלום
<avi1333> מעניין אם יש גרסא פרוצה ללינוקס...אני יחפש
<avishai> למה?
<avishai> למה לחפש גרסה פרוצה ללינוקס כשיש 3 תוכנות שונות שעושות את אותו הדבר בצורה מעולה ובחינם?
<avishai> אמרתי 3? תנסה 4
<avi1333> חשבתי שחוץ ממנה יש רק את ויטואלבוקס:S
<avi1333> הבעיה שלי אם ויטרואלבוקס שתוכנות לעריכת וידאו מקרטעות עליו
<avi1333> *עם
<avishai> פרללס כנראה לא יפתור את זה
<avishai> צר לי
<avi1333> אה...:(
<serfus> avi1333, אני חושב שתוכנה אחרת לא תפתור את הקירטועים, זה עניין של חומרה שלך, כמה אתה מקציב למערכת הווירטואלית
<serfus> ותוכנות שעושות פעולות כבדות בדרך כלל לא עובדות טוב על מכונות וירטואליות
<avi1333> כן הקצבתי הכי הרבה שהייה אפשר ועדיין לא פתר את הבעיה
<avi1333> האמת שלפני שהייה לי אובנטו התוכנה הזאות עבדה בסדר על אקספי גם לא עבדה משהו אבל יותר טוב ממה שעובדת עכשיו
<avi1333> אני מדבר על פרינסל סטודיו 14
<avishai> כן, אבל על XP היא לא הייתה על מכונה ווירטואלית, נכון?
<avi1333> כן שהיא לא הייתה על מכונה וירטואלית
<avishai> אז למה אתה מצפה
<avishai> יש מגבלות למכונות ווירטואליות
<avi1333> אה...:S
<avishai> והאצה גרפית היא אחת מהן
<avi1333> מגבלות חומרה או תוכנה?
<avi1333> אין תוכנה שמאפשרת האצה גרפית?
<avishai> גם וגם
<avi1333> אה...טוב סבבה אין מה לעשות לא נורא
<avishai> תנסה להתקין את דרייבר ההאצה של ווירטואלבוקס
<avi1333> יש אולי תחלופה לינוקסאית שאתה ממליץ עליה לעריכת וידאו?לבנתים לא מצאתי תחליף מספיק טוב
<avi1333> סבבה אחי אני ינסה תודה:)
<avishai> יש את סינלרה
<avishai> היא מקצועית אבל מכוערת כמו אש
<avishai> ויש אחת חדשה מאיזו חברת עריכה מפורסמת
<avishai> רגע, אני אזכר בשם
<avi1333> אה אבל סינדרלה לא מתאימה לאובנטו צריך קימפול:Sאבל היא באמת נראית מכוערת אבל נורא מקצועית
<trew1000> יש גם את של KDE
<trew1000> היא ממש טובה לדעתי לפחות כמו סינרלה
<avi1333> kdenlive?
<trew1000> כן
<avi1333> היא פחות מקצועית:S
<trew1000> איפה היא נופלת?
<avi1333> ראית את פרינסל סטודיו?היא פשוטה מאוד ומאפשרת המון אפשרויות אנימחפש משהו בסגנון
<avi1333> לא כל פעם יש לי כוח לעבוד קשה על העריכה...:S
<avishai> אהם, יש את pitive
<avishai> ptivi
<avi1333> התקנתי אותה אבל ש לי בעיה שהיא לא מציגה לי את הוידאו:S
<avi1333> כנ"ל גם kdenlive
<avi1333> שאר התוכנות שבדקתי כן עבדו טוב
<avishai> מה ז"א לא רואים את הווידאו?
<Hero> @seen elad661
<avishai> תנסה את openshot
<avi1333> כן היא עובדת לי טוב
<avi1333> ז"א שמתי שאני מנסה להציג את הוידאו היא פשוט מראה לי מסך ריק איפה שהשחור הזה
<avi1333> הוא כאילו ניהיה שקוף...:S
<avishai> מוזר
<trew1000> נשמע כמו בעיה של מקודדין ולא של התוכנה
<trew1000> מקודדים*
<avi1333> כן...:S
<avi1333> למרות שהורדתי את כל המקודדים של xstream
<avi1333> *Gstream
<avi1333> טוב זזתי חברים שיהיה שבוע טוב
<nicoco> AFX FTW
<nicoco> חבל שהיא עולה 1000$
<nicoco> ושאין לה גרסא ללינוקס
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> או תחליף דמוי גימפ
<Hero> דמוי גימפ?
<nicoco> גימפ משתווה פחות או יותר לפוטושופ
<nicoco> לAFX אין משהו שיישתווה
<nicoco> כרגע לפחות
<nicoco> יישתווה דאמ
<nicoco> איזו מילה הזויה
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<bbsbbs> hi
<bbsbbs> גוד
<bbsbbs> מישהו יכול להגיד לי אם הוא יכול להיכנס לרפידשייר.קום?
<bbsbbs> אני מבין שאין כאן כבר חסימות ואפשר להציף שוב לאט לאט?
<shimi810> bbsbbs: מצליח להיכנס (ונדהם איך הם שיפרו את האתר שמזמן לא נכנסתי אליו)
<AndroidSefi> משהו נמצא פה?
<trew1000> כן
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-21
<nady> מי פה
<trew1000> השכן
<NewOne1> היי
<trew1000> ממש כך
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר׳ה
<HaimN> Ddorda: כאן?
<avi1333> מה קורה אנשים?עכשיו יש כאן משהו שמבין טוב ברשתות?
<Interruptus> מה אתה מנסה לעשות
<avi1333> Interruptus בעיות ברשת הביתית ,אני צריך לזוז אני יפרט פה מאוחר יותר את הבעיות
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: ראית את ההדועה שלי?
<HaimN> Ddorda: כן, אבל לא רציתי להפריע לך
<HaimN> הבנתי שאתה בלימודים
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<serfus> o/ Ddorda
<nicoco> \o) serfus
<serfus> nicoco, sup
<Ddorda> ‎serfus: hey
<nicoco> קניתי אזניות חדשות :)
<nicoco> לא מעולות, אבל סבבה לגמרי
<serfus> אני גם צריך חדשות
<nicoco> הדגם המושלם להסוואה בשיעורים
<nicoco> אפילו יש להן וויסות ווליום משל עצמן
<nicoco> כך שאני יכול להשתיק אותן מתי שמישהו שואל אותי משהו בשניה
<nicoco> :P
<serfus> nice
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: www.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam || LP team: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il || Next IRC meeting is on the 2/12, 19:00. agenda at http://tinyurl.com/3y7cqt7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9o
<liel> מי שינה את הנושא?
 * serfus did
<serfus> זה כתוב גם, אם תכתוב /topic
<shimi810> Ddorda: הוויקי העולמי לא מיושר לימין בכלל בעקבות השדרוג. יש צורך לדון בזה בפגישה או שאפשר לעשות משהו כבר עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: צריך להעביר את כל החומר בעברית לוויקי החדש
<serfus> shimi810, העולמי? אצלי לא השתדרג כלום
<shimi810> serfus: השתדרג, העיצוב הכתום החדש במקום הישן. פתח את דף האג'נדה ותראה...
<serfus> אני לא רואה הבדל, אולי החלפת סקין? או שצריך לעדכן אצלי משהו
<shimi810> אצלם לך תמונת מסך
<serfus> nicoco, איזה חברה/דגם?
<serfus> אני גם חושב לקנות אוזניות חדשות
<shimi810> serfus: http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr115/shimi810/wiki-ubuntucom-world-hebrew.png
<serfus> מוזר, אצלי זה עדיין רגיל וגם לא שמעתי על זה כלום
<serfus> אולי אני אמחוק קוקיז
<shimi810> תנסה גם לרענן את המטמון, קונטרול+שיפט+R
<shimi810> צודק, נכנסתי למשתמש שלי וחזק לי העיצוב הקודם. אולי השאירו אותו רק לנו?..
<shimi810> *וחזר
<serfus> ריענון מטמון לא שינה
<serfus> מוזר
<shimi810> נראה לי שהשאירו את ערכת הנושא רק לנו לעברית מיושרת... יש כמה עיצובים ב־ UserPreferences
<shimi810> Ddorda: התחלתי להעביר. את הלוגואים גם צריך? סתם טרחה ותפיסת מקום עם תמונות...
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: כדאי, לא?
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא בטוח
<shimi810> אולי בשביל השקיפות כן, כדי שאחרים יבינו לפי מה בחרנו... אני ישאיר את זה לסוף
<shimi810> סיכום מפגשים או סיכום פגישות? אין אחידות בין שני דפים
<shimi810> וביחיד: מפגש או פגישה?
<Ddorda> ‏מפגש לדעתי
<Ddorda> ‏מה אתם אומרים?
<shimi810> לדעתי מפגש
<Rodensky> שניהם
<shimi810> בלי אחידות?
<Rodensky> אולי יש ביניהם הבדלים קטנים, ניואנסים שקשורים לטיב האירוע, אבל שניהם טובים לשימוש
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שטכנית יהיה יותר נכון לקרוא לזה פגישה
<Ddorda> ‏כי ככה זה פועל, כמו פגישה
<serfus> מפגש נשמע לי יותר פיזי
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, אני לא רוצה להשתמש במונח אג׳נדה יותר (ברשותכם)
<Rodensky> שכחתי מה יש בעברית במקום אג'נדה
<Ddorda> ‏יש מספיק דרכים לתאר את זה בצורה שאנשים יבינו
<Ddorda> ‏לוח זמנים פחות או יותר.. פעם היה לי מונח טוב אבל הרגע הוא ברח לי מהראש
<Rodensky> נדמה לי שזה משהו עם שורש ר.ש.מ אבל אני לא בטוחה
<Ddorda> ‏״סדר יום״ לפי גוגל טרנסלייט
<Rodensky> יכול להיות, אבל צריך לחפש בעוד מילונים, גוגל טרנסלייט לא תמיד מספק תרגומים מתאימים
<Rodensky> אלרטע קעקר מיידיש הוא מתרגם ל"בן אדם"
<Rodensky> *אלטע
<Rodensky> *קעקר
<Rodensky> *קעקער?
<Rodensky> לא חשוב
<Rodensky> קאקער!
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<shimi810> הרגת אותי מצחוק... :)
<Ddorda> ‏גם לפי מורפיקס זה סדר יום
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: >
<serfus> העניין שסדר יום לא מתאים ממש לפגישה
<Ddorda> ‏נכון, המונח שאני אהבתי הכיל את המילה סדר
<Hero> איזה מילה?
<Ddorda> ‏זה היה ״סדר פגישה״ או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏סדר...
<Ddorda> ‏מישהו פעם שם לב לדימיון בין עברית/ערבית לתאילנדית?
<serfus> אולי פשוט נקרא לזה נושאי הפגישה
<Hero> אולי אני יכול לעזור?
<serfus> Hero, אג'נדה
<nicoco> serfus, דגם כלשהו של פיליפס
<nicoco> עלה 80 שקל
<serfus> אוזניות כפתור?
<Ddorda> ‏אולי מהלך המפגישה?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> כפתור
<serfus> זה לא זול במיוחד, את שלי קניתי ב25 אני חושב
<serfus> הם בטח טובות
<nicoco> אני לא מתקמצן על סאונד
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> אני שומע כל הפרעה קלילה
<serfus> :)
<Ddorda> ‏חברים, תקשיבו, אני חושב לפרוש לגימלאות. אם מישהו חושב למלא את תפקידי שיגיד לי.
<nicoco> וואט
<Ddorda> ‏אחרי שנעבור לוויקי החדש אני אכניס את זה למהלך הפגישה
<nicoco> אבל זה קשה למלא את תפקדך
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: מודה
<nicoco> :S
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: בדיוק בגלל זה. צריך זמן פנוי שאין לי בכלל
<nicoco> אולי רודנסקי תרצה :)
<nicoco> ;P
<shimi810> serfus: תפקיד בשבילך לא? :)
<serfus> shimi810, יכול להיות
<nicoco> או רודנצקי כפי שאנונימית ז"ל כינתה אותה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אני קשורה לזה בערך כמו נזיר טיבטי לבייקון וביצים :)
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> האמת, נראה לי שאת גם גרה הכי קרוב כדי לשלוח לכולם את הדיסקים
<nicoco> את תפורה על התפקיד בול
<serfus> שמעתי שהדאלי למה אוכל בייקון וביצים כל בוקר
<nicoco> :3
<Rodensky> כן, בדיוק, אני גרה הכי קרוב לכולם...
<nicoco> הדאלי למה אוכל רק בייקון כשר
<shimi810> צריך גם תקשור עם העולם, דור מקשר בינינו לאובונטו
<Rodensky> אני גרה הכי קרוב לכולם אם אנחנו מדברים על נציגות אובונטו ישראלית ברומניה D:
<serfus> השליחה המיוחדת לרומניה
<shimi810> תהיה השגרירה שלנו, מה הבעיה... :)
<Rodensky> חחח שגרירת אובונטו ברומניה
<Rodensky> תשלחו אותי גם להיות נציגה באו"ם? :)
<serfus> קודם תעשי את התפקיד שלך ברומניה כמו שצריך אז נדבר
<nicoco> אם תתגלי כרבת יוזמה ותושיה, העומדת בכל המבחנים חסרי הרחמים של הגורל, אולי אפילו נשלח אותך בכיסוי להשתיל אובונטו במערכות האיראניות
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, יותר טוב שהאיראנים יישארו עם ווינדוס
<Rodensky> זה יבטיח שהם לעולם לא יצליחו לבנות פצצה
<nicoco> תכלס
<Hero> Rodensky - אל תהי כל כך בטוחה
<Hero> את יודעת באיזה מערכת משתמשים בכור אטום?
<nicoco> בדיוק היום קראתי כתבה על סטאקסנט
<nicoco> צצה לי בעיתון
<Rodensky> הירו, זה היה בציניות :]
<Hero> יש אחלה כתבות על זה
<nicoco> זאת פשוט תולעת גאונית
<Hero> Rodensky - WINCC
<Hero> nicoco - www.digitalwhisper.co.il
<Hero> תקרא יש שם אחלה מאמרים
<Ddorda> ‏מעניין כמה זמן ייקח לכור האירני לחשוב לכיוון לינוקס
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Hero> Ddorda - זה לא קשור :\
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: מה לא קשור?
<Hero> הקטע של לינוקס במערכות כאלו
<Ddorda> ‎...?
<Hero> אני לא בטוח שיש כיום מדינה שמשתמשת בלינוקס כמערכת שקשורה לדבר כמו אטום
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: וחבל :P
<Hero> Ddorda - דווקא אני מבין את הגיון כאן
<Ddorda> ‏חוץ מזה, איך אתה יודע מה משתמשים?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אני גם מבין, אבל עובדה שהכור האירני נדפק בוירוס
<Hero> Ddorda - זה חבר סיפר לי
<serfus> אני יודע שבצבא משתמשים בלינוקס לכל מני דברים, לא יודע בקשר לאטום
<serfus> בישראל
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: והחבר מה?
<Hero> Ddorda - וזה הוסר במהירות
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: יש לי משהו לספר לך על זה
<Hero> Ddorda - אחד שמבין בנושאים האלו
<Rodensky> לצערי בצבא משתמשים בלינוקס מעט מידי ורק לדברים מאוד מסויימים. כמעט כל המחשבים מריצים ווינדוס
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אז בלינוקס זה לא יכול לקרות בכלל
<Hero> Ddorda - אני חולק עלייך לגמרי
<Hero> Rodensky - וזה די מובן למה
<Hero> Rodensky - נניח את ראש ממשלה
<Hero> היית מכניסה מערכת שהקוד שלה גלוי לכולם או שמה קוד סגור?
<Rodensky> הקוד חייב להיות גלוי?
<Hero> אז מה הקטע שאת תריצי לינוקס
<Rodensky> מדינה יכולה להשתמש בלינוקס מבלי לגלות לאנשים ומבלי להפיץ את הקוד, הרי מי יאכוף את זה? לינוס  טורבלד?
<Hero> :/
<Rodensky> הקוד יהיה גלוי רק לאנשים שעובדים עליו
<Hero> Rodensky - בימנו יש מרגלים
<Rodensky> סבבה אבל גם הקוד של מיקרוסופט גלוי לאנשים, הרי הוא לא נוצר יש מאין
<serfus> Hero, לא יודע אם שמת לב אבל זה שהקוד של ווינדוס סגור, לא עוזר לה ם ממש
<nicoco> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3987749,00.html
<Hero> serfus - בזה אני מסכים
<nicoco> XDD
<Hero> אבל אני מסביר לך את האידיאולגיה
<Rodensky> הירו - חברות ענק שלא מעוניינות שאנשים יידעו מה קורה במחשבים שלהן משתמשות בשרתים מבוססי לינוקס
<Rodensky> גם אם הקוד גלוי לחלוטין, זה לא אומר שהעבודה עצמה גלויה
<Hero> Rodensky - אני אגיד את זה בתור אחד שלמד קצת אבטחה
<Hero> יותר קל למצוא פריצה בקוד פתוח מאשר סגור
<Rodensky> ברור, לא צריך ללמוד אבטחה בשביל להבין את זה, אבל גם יותר קל למצוא הרבה מאוד אנשים שיסגרו אותה
<Rodensky> אחרת לינוקס הייתה הרבה פחות מאובטחת מווינדוס, וזה לא המצב :]
<serfus> זה לא משנה ככה או ככה, בכור אטומי אם מישהו הצליח להכנס ולהריץ תוכנה זדונית כזאת או אחרת, שום מערכת הפעלה לא תעזור
<nicoco> יאפ
<nicoco> אבל שים לב שלא היה מישהו שנכנס
<nicoco> אלא השתמשו בתולעת
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: וידוע שלינוקס ותולעים זה לא עובד יחד
<Ddorda> ‎;)
<serfus> אז הכור האטומי של איראן מחובר לאיזה רשת אינטרנט פתוחה?
<nicoco> ;)
<nicoco> מסתבר שכן
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: לדעתי לא. לדעתי מדובר על דיסק/דוק
<serfus> אז הם טיפשים
<nicoco> אתה לא באמת יכול לדעת
<serfus> כן, גם אני חושב Ddorda
<Rodensky> סביר להניח שהכור מחובר לאינטרנט בנקודות שבהן הוא לא בהכרח אמור להיות מחובר
<Rodensky> זה כמו מחשבים של הצבא
<Rodensky> הם לא אמורים להיות מחוברים לאינטרנט אלא רק לרשת הפנימית, אז מאיפה מגיעים וירוסים? או מדיסקים ודוקים חיצוניים שאנשים משתמשים בהם ללא אישור, או מחיבורים לא מאושרים לאינטרנט
<Ddorda> ‏ראיתם שהכור בישראל כ״כ סודי שיש סרטון ביוטוב שמספר על מבנה הבתים ומה כל בית מכיל?
<Ddorda> ‏עשו שיחזור במחשב לפי תמונות של וענונו וסיפורים שלו
<Rodensky> דור, מי אמר שהמידע בסרטון הזה נכון ומדויק?
<Rodensky> המידע של וענונו ישן
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אולי עכשיו הוא כבר לא, אבל זה די מדהים בכל זאת
<nicoco> Rodensky, אם הם היו במצב שהסרטון מתאר בשנות השמונים
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה, כשמתרחש דבר כזה, זה מסריח מתכנון מוקדם ולא מרגל שבמקרה הצליח לרמות את המערכת
<nicoco> אז תארי איך הכור עכשיו
<Hero> Rodensky - פעם חבר אמר לי שלא צריך תמיד אינטרנט כדי להדבק בוירוס
<Rodensky> הירו, אפשר להדביק בוירוס גם דרך התקנים שונים, ציינתי את זה :)
<nicoco> בהחלט
<Rodensky> פשוט בד"כ נקודת התורפה זה חיבורים לא מאושרים ולכן גם לא מאובטחים לאינטרנט...
<nicoco> אבל התולעת הזאת גאונית
<Rodensky> בצבא זה מתבטא בזה שאנשים לא בהכרח מגיעים עם דוקים נגועים מהבית אלא מביאים דוק תקין, מתחברים למחשב כזה שיש בו חיבור לא מאושר, ואז מעבירים את הדוק למחשב אחר...
<nicoco> היא הפילה גם  איזו חברה גרמנית חשובה כלשהי
<Hero> Rodensky - בוא נגיד את זה ככה
<Hero> Rodensky - וירוסים כדי להדביק את עצמם מוכנים לעשות כל דבר
<Rodensky> הירו, הם בטוח לא מגיעים מהאויר
<Hero> ראיתי פשוט פריצות דרך שיתופים
<Hero> Rodensky - אבל תחשבי על זה ככה
<Rodensky> ובכל מקרה זה לא יצור חי שמחליט עבור עצמו
<Rodensky> בלי בני אדם, וירוסי מחשבים לא יעברו
<Hero> הבן של אחד העובדים הוריד איזה משחק שבו היה וירוס
<Hero> הוירוס עבר דרך שיתופים לאבא שלו
<Rodensky> נו
<Hero> שהוא העביר את המידע לUSB
<Rodensky> זה מה שאני אומרת :|
<Hero> שאותו הוא לקח לעבודה
<Hero> ככה זה עובר
<Rodensky> ^^^^^
<Rodensky> !!!!!!!!!!!
<Rodensky> זה בדיוק מה שאמרתי!
<Hero> כן אני לא סתרתי את זה
<Hero> אבל אני אומר שזה לא ממש משנה איך תגני על המחשב
<Hero> תמיד יש פריצות לכאן ולכאן
<Hero> !g exploit-db
<Rodensky> אתה אומר לי "אבל..." ומנסה להסביר לי את זה כאילו בצורה שונה
<Hero> נעל דודה של הבוט
<Rodensky> אבל אתה אומר בדיוק את מה שאני אומרת
<Hero> @g exploit-db
<Hero> Rodensky - אז בלי אבל
<nicoco> liel, הובורג נראה כאילו הוא קצת חולה
<Hero> <Logically> "Exploits Database by Offensive Security" - http://www.exploit-db.com/ | "Exploit Database (exploitdb) on Twitter" - http://twitter.com/exploitdb
<liel> !help
<liel> nicoco: הובורג לא נמצא בערוץ
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> מה קרה לו?
<Hero> liel - אני כנראה עייף
<Hero> מותר לי :P
<Hero> !g exploit-db
<Hoborg> "Exploits Database by Offensive Security" - http://www.exploit-db.com/ | "Exploit Database (exploitdb) on Twitter" - http://twitter.com/exploitdb
<nicoco> :P
<liel> !g קלבסה
<Hoborg> "מתכון: חומוס בקלבסה (דלעת) • חומוס להמונים" - http://humus101.com/%3Fp%3D188 | "ג&#39;ינג&#39;י – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%2592%27%25D7%2599%25D7%25A0%25D7%2592%27%25D7%2599
<liel> Shualdon1: PING
<Shualdon1> ?
<shimi810> Ddorda: צריך לאפשר בוויקי העלאת קבצים, סוגי התמונות הנפוצים, ופי־די־אף שעכשיו אני צריך במיוחד
<shimi810> וכן, העברתי כבר את כל הוויקי! זה יירשם בפגישה הבאה (הרי זה היה אמור לעבור בפגישה, עשיתי את זה תוך כמה שעות), לא היית מאמין הא? :)
<shimi810> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%A2%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%93_%D7%A8%D7%90%D7%A9%D7%99
<Hoborg> Title: עמוד ראשי – אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: סחטיקה
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אני מברר
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אבל נראה לי שסידרת הפוך את הכותרות
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר == במקום = וההפך
<shimi810> כן, כדי לסדר לוויקי הזה. זה שימש כנראה להדגשת כותרות, כשהשימוש אמור להיות לתתי כותרות
<shimi810> וזה מה שעשיתי
<shimi810> כדאי להעביר את הלוגים של הפגישות ל־ PDF, נכון? זה סותם את העמודים ואת מסד הנתונים, הכי פשוט לתת קישור להורדה (וכאן אני נכנס לזה, שהקובץ מאוכסן אצלנו בשרת)
<shimi810> Ddorda: כבר בדקת איך מגדירים?
<shimi810> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Configuring_file_uploads
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: תודה
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: איזה סוגי קבצים לשים לדעתך?
<shimi810> pdf, jpg, png
<shimi810> jpeg (זה שונה כנראה מ־ jpg)
<shimi810> אין לי מושג מה עוד, אלה הראשיים
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה, נראה לי שכיסיתי הכל
<shimi810> מצויין
<shimi810> אווה, באמת רשימה ארוכה, כל הכבוד
<nady> איך אני יכול ליבדוק תדיסק שלי
<Ddorda> ‏nady: מאיזו בחינה
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Hero> Ddorda - אני רואה בנתיים הסקריפט שלך רץ יפה (:
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: איזה?
<Ddorda> ‏של ה־RTL?
<avi1333> מה קורה אנשים?
<Ddorda> ‏כן, יש לו כמה פאקים, אבל רץ נחמד... אין לי כוח/זמן לתקן אותם כ״כ...
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: הכל אחלה :)
<Hero> Ddorda - יאפ
<avi1333> :) Ddorda מה זה המדבקה השניה שהבאתעם הדיסקים?של הסמל של אובנטו?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כן
<Hero> Ddorda - יצא לך לקנפג קרנל בג'נטו במכונה וירטואלית?
<avi1333> Ddorda מה זה המדבקה הזאות היא מיועדת לגיעוץ על חולצה?יש מדבקה אחת רגילה שזה הבנתי שזה להדבקה על מחשב ניייד אבל מה זה השניה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: מדבקה רגילה, פשוט עם שני צדדים
<Ddorda> ‏אתה מוריד צד אחד, מדביק ומוריד את הצד השני
<NewOne> היי חברה מה קורה?
<NewOne> תגידו עם איזה תוכנה אני יכול לערוך ווידאו וגם לדעת איזה סוג קובץ והנתונים של הווידאו?
<NewOne> כמו פריאמייר
<NewOne> של אדובי
<NewOne> ואני גם מדבר על קבצי בלו ריי
<shimi810> openshot ו־ kdenlive לעריכת וידיאו. לא מכיר אם אפשר לראות את נתוני הקובץ...
<NewOne> אוקי אני יבדוק את זה תודה
<avi1333> Ddorda סבבה אחי תודה
<serfus> אני חושב שכל נגן פשוט יודע לתת נתונים על הקובץ.. אפילו טוטם (הנגן המובנה)... אפשר גם קליק ימני על הקובץ ופרטים
<NewOne> אגב איזה מבין שניהם היית יותר ממליץ לי להתחיל ?
<avi1333> NewOne שתי התוכנות קלות ופשוטות
<NewOne> אה ואלה על זה לא חשבתי
<avi1333> לצערי אין תוכה ממש טובה לעריכת וידאו תחת לינוקס:S
<NewOne> תודה אבי
<Rodensky> אבי, זה שאתה לא מכיר, זה לא אומר שאין
<NewOne> אז תחת MS יש משהו?
<NewOne> יש לי סרט שאני רוצה להקטין אותו בחצי
<NewOne> זה כל העניין
<avi1333> NewOne תוכנות לקידוד יש גם תחת לינוקס
<avi1333> לעריכה לא ממש
<NewOne> Saving Private Ryan 1998 1080p BluRay x264 DTS-WiKi
<avi1333> ורודנסקי ביררתי המון על התחום
<NewOne> הסרט הזה אני רוצה להקטין אותו בחצי
<avi1333> NewOne להקטין את הגודל?אז זה כבר לא יהיה HD...
<avi1333> אולי תוריד אותו ל720P
<NewOne> העניין הוא שאני הורדתי גם את
<NewOne> Saving.Private.Ryan.720p.HDTV.Premiere.DTS.x264-ESiR
<NewOne> אבל הוא לא טוב ממש
<NewOne> בסוף הסרט הוא נגמר
<NewOne> ואין את כל הקרדיט
<NewOne> איך שהסרט ממש מסתיים אז הוא נגמר בלי קרדיט והמוסיקה של הסוף
<NewOne> לכן ה 720P בעייתי
<avi1333> הבנתי...תוכל לבצע קידוד בעזרת תוכנה שמבצעת דמוקסינג
<NewOne> דמו מה?
<NewOne> מה זה?
<avi1333> לא יצא לי לקודד סרטים בפרומט MKV
<avi1333> אבל אני חושב שצריך לעשות demusing
<NewOne> אה אוקי
<avi1333> זה בעצם לפרק את הMKV ולהרכיב מחדש
<NewOne> לבנתיים הקבצים האלו תופסים לי מקום
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> טוב אם זה קצת מסובך אז נראה לי שאני כבר יירד מהעניין
<avi1333> לא אמור להיות מסובך אחי...
<NewOne> כמה ככה אני עמוס בשטויות פה
<NewOne> לפרק להרקיב
<NewOne> *כ
<NewOne> אין לי מושג בווידאו עם המונחים האלו
<NewOne> אבל תודה
<avi1333> ולגבי מידע על הקובץ תחת ווינדוס יש תוכנה בשם gspot
<NewOne> אה נכון
<avi1333> NewOne תוכנת הקידוד תעשה בשבילך הכול זה לא מסובך
<avi1333> אתה יכול גם פשוט לקודד לריפ עם avirecomp
<NewOne> אה חחח אוקי
<avi1333> במידה והיא תוכמת בmkv...
<NewOne> אני רוצה רק את בלו ריי
<NewOne> תשמע אחרי הקידוד אני מצפה מזה להיות 8G ולא 21G כמו שזה עכשיו
<avi1333> כן אם תוריד את זה ל720P זה יהיה בסדר
<NewOne> avirecomp זה לMS?
<avi1333> אתה יכול לעשות גם ריפ ל1080P
<avi1333> כן
<NewOne> אני לא רוצה ריפ
<NewOne> או לא יודע
<avi1333> ריפ שישאר באיכות של 1080P
<NewOne> אני כולא רוצה מ 720  1080
<avi1333> אבל זה אני לא בטוח איך עושים....
<NewOne> טעות בדיוק הפוך
<NewOne> מ 1080
<NewOne> ל 720
<avi1333> http://www.weqsoft.com/he/4/dv-to-mkv.htm
<Hoborg> Title: המרת mkv ל DV, VHS VCR ל mkv
<NewOne> אני רוצה עדיין שזה יישאר ב MKV
<avi1333> אמור להיות תוכנה שעושה את זה לא זוכר את שמה...
<avi1333> מנסה לחש לך...
<NewOne> תודה אחי
<NewOne> אוקי GSPOT לא נראה לי תומך ב MKV
<avi1333> שניה בודק לך
<shimi810> ‏זכורה לי תוכנה ליצירת קבצי mkv, משהו עם brake...
<avi1333> NewOne כן צודק ג'ספוט לא תומך:S
<avi1333> אבל אולי יש גרסא חדשה יותר שתומכת
<NewOne> אני הודרתי את הגירסה האחרוני
<NewOne> *ה
<avi1333> אה...:S
<avi1333> לגבי הקידוד שתמש בזה
<avi1333> http://www.videohelp.com/tools/AutoMKV
<avi1333> לא בדקתי אותה אבל היא לא אמורה להיות מסובכת
<shimi810> ‎HandBrake - http://www.getdeb.net/software/HandBrake
<shimi810> ‏עוזר?
<avi1333> shimi810 נראית תוכנה נחמדה אני יבדוק אותה
<NewOne> אה עכשיו אני יבדוק את הקישורים האלו
<NewOne> הנד ברייק זה ללינקוס?
<NewOne> אבי ? AUOT MKV זה ל לינוקס?
<NewOne> או גם
<serfus> לילה טוב
<NewOne> אגב אם אני מקטין את הקובץ לחצי מגודלו! עדיין התרגום יהיה טוב ?
<NewOne> serfus לילה טוב
<NewOne> :)
<NewOne> תגידו לעניין אחר בנתיים
<NewOne> אני חושב להתקין אובונטו על הנייד
<NewOne> אבל שעדיין יישאר לי הווינדוס
<NewOne> יש המלצות מנסיון אישי?
<NewOne> ואני מעדיף לא להשתמש ב WUBI הפעם
<NewOne> avi1333 ?
<NewOne> הורדתי את התוכנה AUTOMKV
<NewOne> אתה מכיר את השימוש בה?
<NewOne> זה שואל אותי כל מיני שאלות שאני לא יודע מה לענות עליהם
<NewOne> משהו על נירו דיגיטל
<shimi810> ‏הנד ברייק ללינוקס (כל אתר getdeb הוא להפצת אובונטו/דביאן)
<NewOne> אה אוקי תודה
<NewOne> אז אני עכשיו ינסה להשתמש עם AutoMKV
<NewOne> כי אני תחת WIN 7
<NewOne> יש לי גם אובונטו אבל זה מחשב יותר חלש
<NewOne> פה יש לי קואד
<NewOne> *QUAD
<nady> אפשר להתקין בלי לכבות מחשב
<NewOne> להתקין מה ?
<nady> אובנטו
<NewOne> אוקי אבל זה לא מה שמשנה עכשיו
<NewOne> השאלה היא איך להתקין
<nady> אני מנסה שבועיים
<NewOne> יש לי רק מחיצה אחת
<NewOne> אני עד עכשיו התקנתי אובונטו רק פעם אחת במחשב ממש
<NewOne> חוץ מכמה פעמים על מחשב ווירטואלי
<NewOne> למרות שזה גם יכול להיות רעיון טוב
<NewOne> אבי ?
<NewOne> אני צריך קצת עזרה על הווידאו הזה כי אני לגמרי אבוד
<nady> איך עושים ווירטואלי
<NewOne> תוכנות
<NewOne> VMWare
<NewOne> or Virtual Box
<NewOne> שמעתי אגב ש ווירטואל בוקס אחלה תוכנה אבל אין לי נסיון עם זה
<nady> זה באחד האפשרויות
<NewOne> מה הכוונה?
<nady> באפשרוייןת התקנה?
<NewOne> לא הבנתי אותך
<NewOne> אתה רוצה לדעת איך להתקין?
<NewOne> אובונטו
<nady> כן
<NewOne> אה אוקי
<nady> יש לי שאלה
<NewOne> אני התקנתי פעם אחת על מחשב רגיל
<nady> אם לא עושים נכון זה בורח?
<NewOne> אבל כמה פעמים על ווירטואלי
<NewOne> בורח?
<nady> אני רוצה וירטואלי
<NewOne> לא מבין
<NewOne> אה אוקי
<NewOne> איזה מחשב ווירטואלי יש לך ?
<lightpriest> אני לא הצלחתי להתקין אובונטו על מכונה וירטואלית
<lightpriest> אבל זה רק אני :P
<NewOne> ועל איזה מכונה אתה התקנת?
<NewOne> lightpriest ?
<nady> אני לא מבין
<NewOne> אוקי רק שניה
<lightpriest> VirtualBox
<nady> למה אתה מיתכוון
<lightpriest> לא התעמקתי בהגדרות, אני חושב שהחסרתי משהו כי כל מה שהגעתי אליו היה מסך שחור
<NewOne> יש באמת את ה VBOX אבל לי אין נסיון עם זה
<NewOne> יש לי נסיון רק ב VMWARE
<NewOne> ככה שאני לא ממש יכול לעזור לך
<NewOne> avi1333 אתה כאן?
<avi1333> NewOne עוד מעט אני ינסה לעזור לך,לגבי התרגום זה לא יפע בו
<avi1333> *יפגע
<NewOne> אה אוקי תודה אחי
<avi1333> אני עושה פה כמה ניסיונות לרשת ואני איתך BRB
<NewOne> אני באמת שאין לי מושג מה זה כל הווידאו  אדויו
<NewOne> בכיף אחי תודה
<NewOne> מראש :)
<avi1333> NewOne עזוב את התוכנה שאמרתי לך היא מסובכת מידיי
<avi1333> קרא את האשכול הבא
<avi1333> http://www.hometheater.co.il/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=1258791
<Hoborg> Title: תוכנה לעריכת סרטים והמרה מ AVI ל MKV
<avi1333> שם ממליצים גם על התוכנה שעליה שימיק דיבר
<NewOne> או נו
<NewOne> עד שהורדתי הכל לול
<avi1333> אפשרי גם דרך התוכנה שהבאתי לך אבל היא באמת מסובכת:S
<NewOne> אבל שתבין אני לא רוצה להמיר ל AVI
<avi1333> מצטער שסתם הטרחתי אותך...:S
<NewOne> אוקי אחי בכיף
<avi1333> תקרא את האשכול השני שם הוא לא מדבר על המרה לAVI אלא על ארזית הקובץ מחדש
<avi1333> זה מה שאתה צריך
<NewOne> אני יודע שיש תוכנה גדולה כמו PINNACLE STUDIO
<avi1333> לפרק את הקובץ להמיר אותו מחדש ואז לחבר אותו מחדש
<NewOne> אתה בטוח
<NewOne> הפעם
<avi1333> כן היא תוכנה מצויינת לערכיה אבל לא לצרכים שביקשת
<avi1333> כן זה מה שאמורים לעשות
<NewOne> אל תשכח מ 1080 ל 720
<avi1333> רק חרשתי שהתוכנה שהבאתי לך יכול הלעשות את זנ בצורה פשוטה
<avi1333> כן זה מה שאתה אמור לעשות אבל בשלב ההמרה עצמו תצטרך להכניס את הרזולציה והביט של 720P
<NewOne> לא הבנתי
<NewOne> אה אקוי
<NewOne> *אוקי
<avi1333> שוב לא עשיתי המרה מהסוג הזה לכן אני ממליץ לך לקרוא קצת על הנושא
<NewOne> בסדר אחי אני יתחיל כבר עם המדריך
<NewOne> מנסיון לומדים תודה אחי
<avi1333> ביצעתי המרות וקידודים בעיקר בקבצי AVI ולא בmkv
<avi1333> סבבה בהצלחה:)
<NewOne> זהו שאני כבר שנים עובד עם MKV
<NewOne> ולא AVI
<NewOne> AVI אני רק מוריד בשביל חברים
<avi1333> אני עושה ניסיונות פה של הרשת(עדיין לא הצלחתי לסדר אותה...)ביי בינתיים
<avi1333> גם אני
<avi1333> אבל אני לא מקודד אותו
<avi1333> אני מוריד ושומר אותו על הכונן של הסטרימר
<NewOne> אוקי אחי ביי בנתיים
<avi1333> ביי בינתיים
<NewOne> ואני ישאיר לך הודעות מקסימום בפרטי\
<NewOne> אוקי
<avi1333> אבל זה יתנתק לי כי אני עושה פה ניסיונות של הרשת...
<avi1333> זה הרשת שנמצא עליה אינטרנט:S
<NewOne> אה אוקי באסה :)
<NewOne> :(
<avi1333> אני שולח לך מייל לפרטי אם תצטרך משהו שלח לשם
<NewOne> מייל לפרטי?
<avi1333> BRB
<nady> nv
<nady> מה יש בימקום המחשב שלי
<Ddorda> ‏nady: ?
<Ddorda> ‏מה זאת אומרת.
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏מה אתה מחפש?
<Ddorda> ‏את רשימת הכוננים שלך?
<nady> ליראות
<nady> כן כוננים
<Ddorda> ‏nady: התפריט ״מקומות״
<Ddorda> ‏או באנגלית: Places
<Ddorda> ‏שם תוכל לראות את כל התיקיות החשובות, בין היתר: הכוננים
<Ddorda> ‏תוכל לזהות אותם לפי הגודל של הכונן, בלינוקס לא נותנים לכוננים שם (C, D וכו׳)
<nady> אפשר להפעיל צט תופוז?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<nady> יש קישור לפה?
<Ddorda> ‎?
<nady> בפייר פוקס?
<Ddorda> ‏צ׳אט תפוז?
<Ddorda> ‏או שלא הבנתי?
<nady> שני שאלות ניפרדות
<Ddorda> ‏כדי להכנס לפה מפיירפוקס: chat.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> ‏ואת צ׳אט תפוז אתה אמור להיות יכול לפתוח בלי בעיה
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.tapuz.co.il/chat/
<Ddorda> ‏הנה
<nady> שניה אני לא באובנטו
<Ddorda> ‎בסדר, לא קשה לזכור: chat.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> ‏צ׳אט אובונטו IL אורג ;)
<Ddorda> ‏ואם אתה רוצה לראות את ההתכתבות שהייתה לנו הרגע, אתה יכול לכתוב ‎!logs
<Ddorda> !logs
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ddorda> ‏ככה
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני זז לזמן מה
<Ddorda> ‏נתראה :)
<NewOne> nady ?
<NewOne> הסתדרת?
<nady> hibru?
<nady> ?
<nady> hibru
<nady> ivrit
<NewOne> אתה לא רואה עברית.
<NewOne> ?
<nady> how chng
<NewOne> BRB
<nady> ?
<nady> ?
<NewOne> חזרתי
<NewOne> ata ro e ivrit?
<nady> NO
<NewOne> you understand english?
<nady> O S HIBRU
<NewOne> ata mevin anglit?
<nady> I WONT WRITE hibru
<NewOne> you can't writhe in hebrew?
<nady> no
<NewOne> but can you see my hebrew?
<NewOne> רואה?
<nady> fi
<NewOne> ok
<nady> yes
<NewOne> אז אני יכתוב בעברית
<NewOne> אוקי?
<NewOne> ok?
<nady> i wont
<nady> icant?
<NewOne> אתה יכול לראות את העברית שלי אבל אתה לא יכול לכתוב
<NewOne> הבנתי אותך
<NewOne> :)
<nady> ok
<NewOne> תעשה Alt + Sihft
<NewOne> לשנות מאגלית לעברית
<nady> no
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> לך ל.. הגדרות שפה
<nady> wer
<NewOne> במעכרת
<NewOne> *מערכת
<NewOne> בתפריט שלך
<nady> niul
<nady> help
<NewOne> רק שניה
<NewOne> רגע רק עכשיו אתה התקנת אובונטו?
<nady> yes
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> באיזה שפה התקנת?
<NewOne> אנגלית אני מניח נכון?
<nady> hibru
<NewOne> התקנת בעברית?
<nady> yes
<NewOne> מוזר
<NewOne> טוב אחי אני יוכל לעזור לך אולי עוד 12 דקות
<NewOne> בסדר?
<NewOne> בכל מקרה תנסה משהו
<nady> tov
<NewOne> לך בתפריט שלך
<NewOne> מה השפה של התפריט שלך?
<NewOne> עברית?
<nady> not see
<NewOne> אין לך תפריט?
<NewOne> למעלה
<NewOne> יש לך פנל
<NewOne> האם יש לך איזה משהו כתוב?
<nady> yes
<NewOne> במחשב?
<NewOne> באיזה שפה ?
<NewOne> עברית?
<nady> yes
<NewOne> אז למעלה מימין אתה רואה משהו?
<nady> y
<NewOne> תלחץ על מערכת
<NewOne> נפתח לך תפריט?
<nady> y
<NewOne> כנס אם אני לא טועה לאפשרות הראשונה
<NewOne> יהיה לך עוד תפריט נכון?
<nady> long
<NewOne> תפריט ארוך הכוונה?
<nady> y
<NewOne> יש לך שם משהו על שפות?
<NewOne> או מקלדת?
<NewOne> אגב אני לא ממש בטוח לכן אני שואל אותך כי האובנוטו שלי לא מול העיניים שלי
<NewOne> רק עוד 7 דקות אני יכול גם לראות את התפריט
<nady> ok
<NewOne> אבל אני בכל זאת מנסה לעזור לך עכשיו אלא אם כן אין לך כח לנסות עכשיו דברים
<NewOne> יש לך בתפריט משהו על מקלדת?
<NewOne> בתפריט של מערכת <
<nady> not find yet
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> בתפריט של מערכת יש לך שם עוד 2 תפריטים שנפתחים
<NewOne> אחד זה משהו על מנהל
<NewOne> או ניהול
<NewOne> והשני אני לא ממש זוכר
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Ballmer sells windows1.0
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> אני רשמית שונה מייקרוסופט
<New0> אבל יש בעיה
<New0> איך אני מוצא תחליף לתוכנות מסויימות
<New0> מה שאני צריך לעשות עכשיו זה לגבות איזה כונן של מחשב נייד על כונן חיצוני
<New0> אני יכול לעשות את זה עם הלייב סידי?
<New0> יש פה מישהו?
<New0> SOS
<Rodensky> איך היית עושה את זה עם ווינדוס? יש לייב סידי של ווינדוס? ווינדוס מגיע עם תוכנות כאלה?
<Rodensky> יש תוכנות לבניית לייב סידי מותאם שיגיע מראש עם תוכנות שאתה צריך ושלא בהכרח מגיעות עם המערכת המקורית, ואתה יכול גם להתחבר לאינטרנט דרך הלייב סידי לאינטרנט כדי להוריד את התוכנה שאתה צריך כדי לעשות את זה על אותו מחשב
<New0> ממש לא
<Rodensky> שיהיה לך לילה טוב
<New0> עם ווינדוס פעם הייתי מסתדר עם GHOST
<New0> אוקי לילה טוב גם לך :) חלומות נעימים :)
<New0> אני לא מכיר כזאת תוכנה בווינדוס
<trew1000> טוב לפני שאני זז לישון יש פה משתמשי פייתון?
<New0> אולי אני בעתיד :)
<New0> לילה טוב
<trew1000> אללללה יעזור וכך יהיה
<trew1000> לילה טוב
<New0> אה תגיד אתה יודע איך לעשות כלון סידי?
<trew1000> מה זה אומר כלון סידי?
<New0> איך להעתיק כונן שלם לדיסק חיצוני
<trew1000> ליצור ISO?
<New0> כן
<trew1000> נרא לי שכן
<trew1000> מאיפה אתה רוצה ליצור?
<New0> יש דרך לעשות את זה דרך לייב סידי?
<trew1000> נראה*
<New0> בן דוד שלי הביא לי את המחשב נייד שלו
<trew1000> אם יש לך את הפקודות המתאימות אז כן
<New0> ועכשיו אני צריך לגבות את כל הכונן שלו
<New0> על הדיסק החיצוני שלי
<New0> פקודות המתאימונת?
<New0> *מתאימות
<trew1000> כן שניה אני יבדוק ויגיד לך
<trew1000> אתה רוצה את כל המחיצה?
<New0> אני מאוד ישמח
<New0> אני לא רואה עכשיו כלום
<trew1000> אתה רוצה את כל המחיצה?
<New0> יש לו בעיה במחשב
<New0> שזה עוד עניין משלו
<New0> לכן אני רוצה קודם לגבות את כל ה ווינדוס שלו
<New0> ולפרמט
<trew1000> אוקי
<New0> השאלה עכשיו איך אני מגבה
<trew1000> אני חושב שאפשר לעשות את זה עם dd
<New0> אני כרגע לא רואה כלום אצלו
<New0> אוקי אז איך עם DD
<New0> ?
<trew1000> אני יתן לך את הפקודה היותר מדוייקת שניה
<New0> תודה אחי
<trew1000> אני חושב שזה יספיק לך
<trew1000> אבל אני לא בטוח 100%
<trew1000> dd if=/path/to/your/image of=/dev/YOURDEVICE
<trew1000> סליחה זה אמור להיות הפוך
<New0> אגב אני רוצה להעתיק את זה ל ISO
<New0> ולא בטעות למחוק את מה שיש לי כבר בדיסק החיצוני
<trew1000> dd if=/dev/YOURDEVICE of=/path/to/your/image
<New0> אה עכשיו זה יותר מובן
<trew1000> אה סליחה אז לא את הפקודה
<shimi810> ‏dd מוחק את כל מה שכבר קיים, היזהר
<trew1000> זה ימחק לך את כל הדיסק החיצוני
<New0> וואווו מזה אני מפחד
<New0> יש לי שם חומרים מאוד חשובים
<New0> עבודות גיבויים ועוד
<New0> לכן אם יש איזה תוכנה עם ממשק אני מעדיף
<New0> או אם DD וזה ישמור לי אותו בקובץ
<trew1000> יש את האפשרות הזאת
<trew1000> mount -o loop file.iso /home/user/iso
<New0> אהה יפה ואז להעתיק את הקובץ לדיסק החיצוני?
<New0> אגב עכשיו אני רואה שכל המחיצה שלו שוקלת כמעט 500 G
<New0> אבל יש לו שם רק 1.5 GB תפוסים
<New0> אגב תודה על העזרה :)
<New0> ולילה טוב :)
<trew1000> לילה טוב
<New0> אמממ רגע אם אפשר?
<trew1000> סליחה זה עובד הפוך
<New0> איך אני בדיוק יוצר ISO מהכונן?
<trew1000> אני כנראה צריך ללכת לישון דחוף
<New0> חחח כן זה בסדר
<trew1000> אני כותב שטויות ממש אחד אחרי השני
<New0> אוקי
<trew1000> רגע אני יבדוק ואז אני ידבר
<New0> תשמע באמת תודה רבה לך אבל אני לא רוצה לתפוס אותך יותר מידיי
<New0> אם אתה צריך ללכת לישון אני מבין
<New0> אני ישאל מקסימום באובונטו באנגלית
<New0> כי אני ממש חייב לסיים את זה היום
<New0> מה שאני צריך זה להעתיק את כל הכונן מסויים ל--קובץ תמונה
<New0> זהו
<shimi810> ‏Clonzilla שאילן שביט המליץ עליה - לקח לי קצת זמן למצוא את שם התוכנה
<shimi810> ‎http://www.clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/
<New0> BRB
<shimi810> ‏כבר עבדתי פעם עם התוכנה הזו, עושה עבודה מעולה. צורבים על דיסק ומאתחלים את המחשב לעלייה מהדיסק
<New0> היי
<New0> אוקי אני יילך על כלוןזילה
<New0> shimi810 תודה
<shimi810> ‏בבקשה :)
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-14
<serfus> בוקר טוב
<serfus> שלחתי הודעה לרשימת הדיוור, אנא קראו
<serfus> moshe742, ^
<serfus> מישהו ער?
<moshe742> serfus, כן?
<serfus> לא משנה כבר, חששתי שההודעה לא הגיעה לרשימת הדיוור, אבל עכשיו אני רואה שכן
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<serfus> אני חייב ללכת לישון
<serfus> נדבר
<moshe742> אוקי ביי
<lior> ערב טוב
<asw3> בוקר טוב
<lior> :)
<lior> אפשר להעלות כאן שאלה קצרה?
<asw3> כנראה
<lior> אני מנסה להתקין איזו  גאווה שאולי תפתור לי בעיה בצ'ט מסוים
<lior> הפעלתי את יוזר רוט על האובנטו שלי
<lior> ואת האפשרות להתקין רפצ
<lior> rpm
<lior> אבל
<lior> כשאני מנסה להתקין עולה הודעה כזו:
<lior> rpm: RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead! rpm: However assuming you know what you are doing... error: Failed dependencies: 	/bin/basename is needed by jre-1.6.0_29-fcs.i586 	/bin/cat is needed by jre-1.6.0_29-fcs.i586 	/bin/cp is needed by jre-1.6.0_29-fcs.i586 	/bin/gawk is needed by jre-1.6.0_29-fcs.i586 	/bin/grep is needed by jre-1.6.0_29-fcs.i586 	/bin/ln is needed by jre-1.6.0_29-fcs.i586 	/bin/
<lior> כשאני מנסה להריץ עם אליין
<asw3> תנסה להוריד קובץ
<asw3> deb
<lior> גם נכשל
<lior> אין באתר אורקל את החבילה ב deb
<lior> ניסיתי שךןקמ
<lior> alien
<lior> אבל גם נכשל
<asw3> תיכנס לסינאפטיק
<lior> לא ממיר
<asw3> ותוריד משם
<lior> אין את החבילה הזו שם
<asw3> חייב להיות
<lior> זו סביבה לצ'אטים מסוימים
<asw3> אני מסתכל עכשיו ויש
<lior> jre-1.6.0_29-fcs.i586
<asw3> sun-java6-jre
<asw3> sun-java6-bin
<asw3> libclucene0ldbl
<lior> שניה התקנתי משהו מהם כבר בודק מה
<asw3> java-common
<lior> את כל אלו להתקין?
<asw3> כן
<lior> למה אגב צריך את כולם?
<lior> ואולי אזדקק להסבר איך מוצאים שם חבילות כי אני דיי חדש  בעולם הלינוקס רק כמה ימים...
<asw3> בעיקרון שתרשום שם
<asw3> java
<asw3> יופיעו לך כל מיני חבילות
<asw3> יש שם גם תיאור שיכול לעזור לך להבין מה להתקין
<asw3> לפעמים אני משתמש בגוגל כדי לדעת איזה חבילות אני צריך להתקין בשביל משהו מסויים
<lior> אני מנסה אשוב לעדכן בקרוב
<lior> תודה רבה
<lior> כשאני רושם שם java
<lior> לא מופיעות לי החבילות שרשמת
<asw3> ב- software sources
<asw3> סימנת את כל הדברים שצריך?
<lior> אני לא מוצא את ה
<lior> software sources
<asw3> system->preference
<asw3> ops
<asw3> system->Administration
<lior> אתה מתכוון בסינפטיק?
<asw3> לא
<asw3> בתפריט למעלה
<lior> ubuntu package manager>
<lior> ?
<lior> יש לי
<lior> GUI
<lior> שונה
<asw3> system->Administration->software sources
<lior> OK
<lior> מצאתי
<lior> זה קצת שונה אצלי
<lior> מה כעת?
<asw3> יש שם כל מיני v-אים שצריך לסמן
<asw3> תחת הלשונית
<asw3> ubuntu software
<lior> מסומנים כולם מלבד הדיסק של אובונטו
<asw3> שאתה רושם java
<asw3> אתה לא רואה את כל התוספות האלה?
<asw3> האלה שרשמתי?
<lior> לא
<lior> בסינפטיק הם לא מופיעים לי
<asw3> יש תוצאות אחרות?
<lior> כן
<asw3> שקשורות לג'אווה?
<lior> המון
<lior> כן
<asw3> תרשום רגע
<asw3> jre
<lior> שניה
<asw3> דרך אגב
<lior> יש המון תוצאות והרב מותקנות
<asw3> באיזה אובנטו אתה משתמש?
<lior> אך רובם מתחילים ב
<lior> gck
<lior> אני עם 11ץ10
<lior> 11.10
<asw3> טוב תסגור את הסינאפטיק
<asw3> ותנסה את זה:
<asw3>     sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<asw3>     sudo apt-get update
<asw3>     sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<lior> תראה
<lior> root@TUbuntu:~#  root@TUbuntu:~#  root@TUbuntu:~# sudo add-apt-repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner Error: need a repository as argument root@TUbuntu:~#
<lior> נכשל בשורה הראשונה
<asw3> מזה אובנטו וירטואלי?
<lior> לא
<asw3> מצטער אבל אין לי ניסיון עם הפצה כזאתי
<lior> התקנה נקיה על לאפטופ
<asw3> vmware tubuntu
<asw3> זה מה שכתוב בגוגל
<lior> tubuntu זה שם המחשב שלי
<asw3> ואם אתה רושם רק את
<asw3> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<lior> אז אני מקבל את השורות הבאות:
<lior> oot@TUbuntu:~# sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  Package sun-java6-fonts is not available, but is referred to by another packa
<lior> E: Package 'sun-java6-jre' has no installation candidate E: Unable to locate package sun-java6-plugin E: Package 'sun-java6-fonts' has no installation candidate
<asw3> מוזר
<lior> באמת מוזר כי זו התקנה רגילה ונקיה מהאתר שלהם
<lior> לא נגעתי
<lior> רק שיניתי את הגנום דסק טופ מעט
<asw3>     sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<asw3>     sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<asw3> מתקדם?
<lior> שורה ראשוה זו התשובה:
<lior> root@TUbuntu:~# sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done openjdk-7-jre is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded.
<lior> שזה טוב נכון?
<lior> כעת אנסה שורה שניה
<asw3> זה לא הולך כמו שצריך
<asw3> זה אמור ללכת חלק
<asw3> משום מה אצלך זה לא
<lior> אותה התוצאה גם לאחר השורה השניה
<asw3> תנסה לחכות למישהו אחר
<asw3> אין לי מושג איך לעזור לך
<asw3> :|
<lior> אני מודה לך מאוד בכל מקרה על הניסיון
<lior> תודה רבה
<lior> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-15
<mosh> hi
<mosh> מישהו פנוי למעט עזרה?
<mosh> אני מריץ אובונטו 11.10, ומשום מה לא מצליח לצפות בדפי PDF. אפילו שהורדתי עוד תוכנה שאמורה לפתוח קבצים
<mosh> הוא פשוט נתקע בפתיחה, ומכריח אותי לבצע FORCE QUIT
<mosh> יש למישהו רעיון? אולי חסר לי משהו יותר בסיסי במערכת הפעלה שמונע ממנה לפתוח קבצים אלו?
<zeek_> hi
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-16
<matanya> alon: here?
<matanya> thanks alon
<VashTheStampede> salut
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> איך מבטלים את שולחן עבודה החדש?
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-17
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<New0> היי צהריים טובים לכם
<New0> אני כרגע מתקין אובונטו 11.10 ואני רוצה לעשות את זה על מחיצה של NTFS
<New0> מישהו יכול להדריך אותי בנידון?
<NickSharatim> יש לי בעיה במערכת.. הכניסה קצת איטית..
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-18
<ffgccc> ?
<ffgccc> יש מישהו שמבין בdns
<ffgccc> ?
<serfus> אולי יש סיכוי גבוה יותר בערוץ שעוסק בנושא הזה
<serfus> ....
<ffgccc> תעביר אותי
<serfus> אני לא מכיר ערוץ כזה
<ffgccc> תראה אני יודע להכניס
<ffgccc> אבל הפאנל צריך תאייפים של הdns  של האחסון
<ffgccc> והאחסון זה מארצות הברית
<ffgccc> איך ידועים מה האייפים?
<ffgccc> אולי תעזור לי..
<serfus> שוב פעם, אני ממליץ לך לבדוק במקום המתאים
<serfus> רמז; זה לא כאן
<ffgccc> ברור שלא, אבל אני לא מהמריק
<ffgccc> מהמירק
<ffgccc> אני מהדפדפן ubuntu-il.org/chat
<serfus> אז מה הבעיה?
<ffgccc> איך עושים רשימת ערוצים
<ffgccc> או משהו
<ffgccc> מהדפדפן
<ffgccc> אפשר פקודה
<serfus> /join #name_of_channel
<serfus> זאת הפקודה
<serfus> ככה אתה מצטרף לערוץ
<ffgccc> אבל איך עושים רשימת ערוצים
<serfus> מה הכוונה רשימת ערוצים?
<ffgccc> רשימת חדרים
<ffgccc> איך שאתה קורה לזה
<serfus> חוץ מזה, לדעתי IRC גם ככה לא ממש אפקטיבי בנושא כזה
<serfus> אני מציע לך לחפש בגוגל
<serfus> פורום/וויקי/אתר/תיעוד כלשהו
<serfus> ffgccc, רשימה של איזה ערוצים?
<ffgccc>  /join #linuxisrael
<ffgccc> שיט לא טוב
<ffgccc> טוב בכל מקרה
<ffgccc> רשימה של כל החדרים בשרת
<ffgccc> זה בדרך כלל /list
<ffgccc> משהו כזה
<serfus> ffgccc, /msg alis help list
<ffgccc> ?
<Guest8616> יש בעיה..
<Guest8616> תעבירו אותי לערוץ שמתמחה בDNS
<Saron> ?
<serfus> Saron, אהלן
<Saron> יש לי בעיה
<Saron> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=377570#377570 זו הבעיה
<serfus> כבר שאלת את זה כמה פעמים
<serfus> לא יעזור
<serfus> תחכה שיענו לך שם
<Saron> טוב..
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-19
<nady> cuer
<nady> בוקר טוב
<nady> יש משהו
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> אני
<_x_X_X_x_> בוקר טוב
<nady> מה נישמע
<nady> איך פןתחים את מנהל החבילות דרך הפעלה?
<_x_X_X_x_> בסדר.
<_x_X_X_x_> לא הבנתי את השאלה
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הכוונה דרך הפעלה??
<nady> אני לא מוצא את מנהל החבילות בשולחן העבודה
<nady> run?
<_x_X_X_x_> ממתי יש מנהל חבילות על שולחן העבודה?
<nady> תפריט סליחה
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה עובד עם רמיקס או משהו כזה???
<nady> מה זה רמיקס
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה מחפש את המנהל חבילות של סינפטיקס או את ההוספה הסרה של תוכניות אובונטו
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה מערכת הפעלה יש לך על המחשב?
<nady> איך אני בודק את זה?
<nady> הוספת תוכניות
<nady> אני צריך אדובה
<_x_X_X_x_> cat /etc/issue
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה אדובה?
<_x_X_X_x_> או שעבר והשתנה המווון מאז הפעם האחרונה שהתקנתי אובונטו, או שאתה לא מסביר ברור מה אתה רוצה
<nady> פלאש ליראות סרט
<_x_X_X_x_> אהה
<_x_X_X_x_> תן את הפלט של זה
<_x_X_X_x_> cat /etc/issue
<nady> לא מגיב מוזר
<_x_X_X_x_> איפה אתה כותב את זה?
<nady> טרמינל
<_x_X_X_x_> בוא ננסה משהו אחר
<_x_X_X_x_> uname -a
<_x_X_X_x_> זה מחזיר משהו?
<nady> fi
<nady> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> מה..
<nady> 2.6.38
<_x_X_X_x_> זהו?
<_x_X_X_x_> מוזר
<_x_X_X_x_> זה אמור לכתוב שורה שלמה של דברים
<nady> מה לחפש בדברים?
<_x_X_X_x_> המערכת שלך היא 32 או 64 ביא?
<_x_X_X_x_> תן את כל השורה
<_x_X_X_x_> כתוב שם 64?
<nady> איך אני עושה גזור הדבק
<_x_X_X_x_> מסמן עם העכבר
<_x_X_X_x_> לחצן ימני
<_x_X_X_x_> העתק
<_x_X_X_x_> לחצן ימני בשורה כאן, ואז הדבק
<nady> inux a-desktop 2.6.38-12-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 16:11:32 UTC 201
<nady> 12-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 16:11:32 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<_x_X_X_x_> זה 32 ביט
<nady> פקודות אחרות?
<_x_X_X_x_> כנס לכאן
<_x_X_X_x_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<_x_X_X_x_> בStep 1 תבחר לינוקס 32 ביט
<_x_X_X_x_> בStep 2 תבחר אובונטו
<_x_X_X_x_> ואז תלחץ Download now
<nady> שניה
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<nady> הוא שואל איך ליפתוח את זה
<nady> hfuk
<_x_X_X_x_> יש apt משהו?
<nady> יכול להיות שאין לי
<nady> שניה
<nady> לא
<nady> לישלוח לך את מערכת הפעלה הזאת?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הכוונה לשלוח?
<nady> בדואר
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה מערכת הפעלה?
<_x_X_X_x_> אובונטו?
<nady> איזה משהו עם אובנטו
<_x_X_X_x_> אני כותבת לך עכשיו מתוך אובנטו
<nady> גם אני
<_x_X_X_x_> אני לא הבנתי אם הצלחת עם הפלאש
<nady> לא מצליח להריץ תהורדה
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך סקייפ?
<nady> כן
<nady> ?
<nady> מה זה
<_x_X_X_x_> שלחתי לך את הניק שלי בפרטי
<_x_X_X_x_> תוסיף אותי אני אוכל לעזור לך
<_x_X_X_x_> יודע מה
<_x_X_X_x_> אוצה שאני אתחבר אליך מרחוק?
<_x_X_X_x_> כנס לכאן
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<_x_X_X_x_> תתקין את התוכנה
<_x_X_X_x_> nady ?
<nady> שניה
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<_x_X_X_x_> אני פשוט מתה מקור
<_x_X_X_x_> 4 מעלות בחוץ
<_x_X_X_x_> אני יושבת 10 ס"מ מהמפזר חום וקרררר לי
<nady> איפה את?
<nady> מריץ
<_x_X_X_x_> שלחי לך פרטי
<nady> gdbi?
<_x_X_X_x_> עגנן?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה???
<nady> bh
<_x_X_X_x_> ?
<nady> ניסגר?
<_x_X_X_x_> תגלוש לכאן
<_x_X_X_x_> about:plugins
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> מופיע לך פלאש?
<nady> תוסיפי?
<_x_X_X_x_> הוספתי
<almog> ?
<almog> היי
<moshe742> היי
<almog> יש פה בנות בכלל? 0_ס
<lior> היי
<moshe742> היו בנות ולפעמים הן עדיין מגיעות:)
<lior> ונשמח אם ישובו שוב
<moshe742> בהחלט
<lior> היי משה
<lior> מה שלומך?
<moshe742> אחלה, מה איתך? איזה ליאור זה? או שאתה רק פה?
<lior> אני רק כאן נכנסתי לראשונה לפני כשבוע ועזרת לי
<moshe742> אוקי, סבבה:)
<lior> אני משתמש חדש בלינוקס בכלל ואובנטו בפרט
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-20
<barak__> שלום
<barak__> האם אפשר לקבל עזרה בבקשה
<barak__> ????????
<matanya> ?
<barak__> יש במחשב hp 620 אובונטו לינוקס לא עולה יותר
<barak__> אני לא יודע למה זה קורה
<matanya> קצת פירוט?
<matanya> לא עולה זה קצת כללי
<barak__> ????
<barak__> הבנתי לא כדאי להשממש באובונטו לינוקס
<elor> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בקטנה? תודה..
<or_schapira> אם זה משהו שאני יודעת אשמח
<elor> תודה...   רציתי לדעת אם יש מישהו שיודע לבטל את הצורך בסיסמא בכל שינוי של מערכת חיפשתי איזו לשונית אבטחה...
<elor> תודה רבה...
<Amichay> באיזה גרסה של אובונטו אתה?
<elor> 10.04  על נוטבוק
<or_schapira> system->admin
<or_schapira> ->login screen
<or_schapira> יכול להיות שזה קיים כבר בגרסה שלך
<or_schapira> תנסה
<elor> אחלה תודה רבה על הזמן שלך אני ינסה...
<or_schapira> *אנסה
<elor> איזה סביבת משתמש אני צריך ?gnome?
<Amichay> elor: www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/enable-users-to-login-automatically-without-passwords-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Amichay> זה יעזור לך
<or_schapira> מז"א?
<or_schapira> איזה מותקן לך כרגע?
<elor> הרגיל... ת'אמת אני התכוונתי לסיסמא שמופיעה כל פעם שאני מנסה לשנות איזה חלק במערכת...
<Amichay> אה
<Amichay> אוקי
<elor> הדוגמא הכי פשוטה זה העדכונים..
<elor> לא ידעתי שיש כזאת קהילה בארץ כל הכבוד לכם!
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> את זה אני לא ממליצה להסיר
<or_schapira> ות'אמת אני גם לא יודעת איך
<or_schapira> למה אתה רוצה להסיר?
<Amichay> http://maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<Amichay> אולי זה יעזור
<Amichay> אבל גם אני ממליץ לא להסיר
<Amichay> זה יכול להיות מסוכן
<elor> ת'אמת הסיבה היחידה שאני מנסה להסיר זה כי אני מנסה להריץ פקודה בטרמינל כדי להתקין את הכרטיס מסך GMA500 ומתי שאני מריץ את הפקודה
<elor> בטרמינל הוא לא מצליח לקבל את הסיסמא בטרמינל עצמו..
<or_schapira> אז אולי תנסה להבין מדוע הוא לא מקבל את הסיסמה?
<or_schapira> גם אני בהתחלה ניסיתי להסיר דברים לא קשורים
<or_schapira> אני מציעה שתפרט יותר מה אתה מנסה לעשות
<Amichay> תנסה להקליד אותה פעם אחת כשהטקסט גלוי, ככה תוכל לראות איך המחשב מקבל אותה
<or_schapira> וברגע שיהיה כאן לאנשים יותר מידע יוכלו יותר לעזור
<or_schapira> Amichay כשהטקסט גלוי? זה אפשרי בטרמינל?
<Amichay> כביכול כפקודה..
<Amichay> רק בלי אנטר
<Amichay> וכן זה אפשרי גם כסיסמה
<Amichay> אבל דורש הגדרות מיוחדות
<elor> אחלה תודה רבה לכם אני אנסה...חח  לילה מצויין
<Amichay> עוד לא הבנתי אם זה בן או בת :\
<Amichay> אלדור
<or_schapira> זה היה נראה לי בן
<or_schapira> תגיד, יש חדר נוסף לכלל הקוד הפתוח (בעברית)?
<Amichay> לא ממש
<Amichay> יש את ##linux-il
<Amichay> ולהפצות השונות
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> התכוונתי
<or_schapira> האם ישנם חדרים יותר פעילים
<Amichay> לא ממש
<Amichay> אבל יש שרת שנקרא nix
<Amichay> שם יש ערוץ פעיל על אבטחה
<Amichay> #security
<Amichay> irc.nix.co.il
<Amichay> פורט 9999
<Amichay> עם SSL
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> פחות מעניין אותי
<or_schapira> לא משנה
<or_schapira> מדי פעם אני קופצת לכאן ולדרופל ישראל
<Amichay> יש שם הרבה חברה שעוסקים בקוד פתוח
<Amichay> לדעי שווה לך לבקר :)
<or_schapira> (שם יש פשוט שממה, אני סתם נמצאת שם בשביל הרקורד)
<Amichay> :P
<Amichay> תכלס מרוב ערוצים אין פעילות בשום מקום
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> כן ולא
<or_schapira> אני לא מצפה ממישהו שיש לו שאלה על דרופל לבוא לשאול בחדר שהוא לא דרופלי
<or_schapira> זה פשוט לא יהיה רלוונטי
<Amichay> זה ברור, אבל מצד שני אין מקום שבו סתם מנהלים שיחות כלליות יותר
<Amichay> וזה חבל
<Amichay> וגם יש די מעט אנשים ב-IRCים הישראליים
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> irc זה מיושן...
<Amichay> תכלס כן
<Amichay> אבל זה די נוח ויעיל
<or_schapira> נכון
<or_schapira> אבל השאלה היא מה המטרה
<or_schapira> כי אני רואה את זה כיותר תרומה ועזרה לקהילה
<or_schapira> ואנשים חדשים לא ממש מבינים איך להשתמש בirc
<or_schapira> כך שזה מאבד את הפואנטה
<Amichay> זה נכון
<Amichay> אנשים לא קולטים את הקטע של IRC
<Amichay> אבל בשביל זה יש את הקליינטים הווביים :)
<Amichay> שאתה רק צריך לרשום כינוי ואתה בפנים
<or_schapira> נכון
<or_schapira> אבל גם זה לא ממש יוזר פרנדלי
<Amichay> מה יהיה יותר ידידותי מזה?
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> אולי צריך לעברת את הקלינט
<or_schapira> (הוובי)
<Amichay> יש מצב
<or_schapira> וקצת לעצב אותו יפה
<Amichay> כן
<Amichay> הקליינט הזה בכלל בקוד פתוח?
<Amichay> אני חושב שכן
<Amichay> כן
<Amichay> GNU 2
<Old-port> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-12
<houssem> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-13
<ASHER1> Interruptus> apt-get update
<ASHER1> <mor> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ASHER1> <Interruptus> tt
<ASHER1> <Interruptus> sudo apt-get update
<ASHER1> <Interruptus> את זה שכחנו
<ASHER1> <mor> ניראה לי בכל אופן יש שגיאה בהרצה
<ASHER1> <mor> הוא תקוע ב99 ומעלה השורה שגיאה 404
<ASHER1> àåôñ :\
<ASHER1> àâá öååú àåáåðèå àú äùâéàä äæàú éù ôúøåï
<ASHER1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<matanya> ASHER1: יש לך כנראה שתי עדכונים במקביל
<ASHER1> :\
<ASHER1> àðé ìà öøéê òéãëåï
<ASHER1> matanya
<ASHER1> òí ìîéùäå éù áòéä ëæàú
<ASHER1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162879/how-to-fix-could-not-open-lock-file-because-permission-denied
<ASHER1> éù ôúøåï ìæä
<matanya> אתה לא כותב בUTF
<ASHER1> sorry
<matanya> תתקן את הלקוח שלך, אתה כותב ג'יבריש
<ASHER1> i know my mirc
<ASHER1> i say if someone is have problem like this
<ASHER1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162879/how-to-fix-could-not-open-lock-file-because-permission-denied
<ASHER1> then i know what reason
<matanya> what is the output of ps -ef |grep dpkg
<ASHER1> no
<ASHER1> you need open
<ASHER1> i using in ubuntu many years and now i also using in linuxmint then before i try install something i look problem like this
<ASHER1> and i try something commands in terminal for open
<matanya> are you writing in english? since I can't really understand what you are trying to say
<ASHER1> never mind
<h4om3c7c> matanya
<matanya> ?
<Chief1> àúä øåàä
<Chief1> òáøéú?
<Chief1> YOU SEE WHAT I WRITE NOW?
<matanya> no
<Chief1> :\
<matanya> total gibrish
<Chief1> you using in mirc?
<CHIEF1> gfahu\
<CHIEF1> matanya
<CHIEF1> עכשיו
<CHIEF1> ?
<matanya> כן
<CHIEF1> היום בבוקר ציינתי ששגיאה של מישהי שביקשה עזרה לגבי אפדייט אפשר לפתור אותה
<CHIEF1> בכל מיקרה אתם מוזמנים להצטרף לקהילה שלנו של MIRCX
<CHIEF1> במגביל יש לנו שרת+דפדפן צ'ט
<Interruptus> מירקאיקס
<CHIEF1> אז מה דעתך matanya?
<CHIEF1> interruptus
<matanya> אני בישיבה
<CHIEF1> ראיתי את עזרתך למישהי בשם מור
<Interruptus> כנראה
<Interruptus> משהו עם אפדייטים
<CHIEF1> כן
<Interruptus> וסורסס ליסט
<CHIEF1> ואגב מה שאמרת לך לעשות זה לא נכון
<Interruptus> שמע היא היתה מכוונת לסורסים לא נכונים
<Interruptus> הכל 404
<CHIEF1> כי בשגיאה הזאת שהיא נתנה לך אפשר לפתור אותה על ידי פקודה מדרך טרמינל
<CHIEF1> קודם כל היא לא צריכה להיכנס לשם
<CHIEF1> פעם הבא תגיד לה לכתוב בטרמינל את זה
<Interruptus> איזה פקודה מתקנת סורסס ליסט דפוק?
<CHIEF1> sudo chmod -R 777 /var/lib/dpkg/
<Interruptus> אאאא התחרפנת
<CHIEF1> למעשה היא צריכה לפתוח את התיקיה
<Interruptus> התחרפנת לגמרי?
<CHIEF1> טוב אני שם לב שאינך לא מבין הרבה
<Interruptus> לא עושים את זה
<Interruptus> לא שמים 777 על שום דבר שקשור לוואר
<Interruptus> בכלל 777 זו הרשאה מסוכנת
<Interruptus> לכן מריצים אפדייט עם סו או סודו
<CHIEF1> אפדייט לא מאפשר לה
<CHIEF1> בטח גם לא מרוט
<Interruptus> ממתי צריך בכלל הרשאת אקזקיוט על חבילות
<Interruptus> הבעיה שהיתה לה, היא סורסים דפוקים
<CHIEF1> צריך זה נעול
<Interruptus> מחזירים 404
<CHIEF1> עם היא תתעסק יותר מיידי בסורסים היא יכולה לעשות נזק למערכת
<Interruptus> לא נותנים הרשאת 777 רק על בינארי
<CHIEF1> ובטוח היא לא תבין מה לעשות בסורסים
<Interruptus> לא קשור אם זה בתוך מסגרת ההפצה שלך אין לך שום סכנה לשבירה
<Interruptus> בכ"מ בחיים לא הייתי אומר לבנאדם שאני שונא אפילו לשים הרשאת 777 על ואר
<Interruptus> זה חתיכת פירצה במערכת
<CHIEF1> אז ככה יהיה לה קשה
<CHIEF1> וזה לא קשור לפירצה
<Interruptus> זה פירצה
<Interruptus> כל אקזקיוט שלא על בינארי זה פירצה
<Interruptus> אתה מודע לכך שאם מישהו משחיל קוד לחבילה
<Interruptus> מתוך PPA אפילו
<Interruptus> סתם קוד
<Interruptus> אפילו ליסנר של נטקאט
<CHIEF1> אז לא יהיה לך אפשרות אחרת
<Interruptus> ואיך שהוא אתה מריץ את זה
<Interruptus> אתה אומר שלום על ישראל
<CHIEF1> כי בסורס היא צריך לעשות אפדייט בצורה אחרת
<Interruptus> לא קשור
<Interruptus> בכ"מ הפרונטאנד של דפקג
<Interruptus> זה אפט
<Interruptus> או אפטיטוד
<Interruptus> והוא עובד מול הסורסים
<Interruptus> מוריד את החבילות
<Interruptus> ומתקין לבד עם עצמו
<Interruptus> אם הסורסים לא תקינים
<Interruptus> הוא לא יוריד ויזרוק לך הודעות מכוערות
<CHIEF1> אם כבר עם יש לך גירסה 10 היא בכלל צריכה להיכנס לאפדייט שונה של פקודות ואז ככה היא תוכל לשנות את הגירסה שלה
<CHIEF1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade_from_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS
<CHIEF1> בנושאים ההלו היא יכולה לשנות את גירסה מ10 ל12
<Interruptus> לא נראה לי שהבנת מה הבעיה שלה היתה
<Interruptus> אתה מרצה לי פה על משהו אחד
<Interruptus> והבעיה שלה היתה אחרת
<CHIEF1> נו ראיתי את הבעיה שלה היא רצתה לשנות גירסה מ10.04 ל12
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> ממש לא
<Interruptus> היא רצתה לעשות אפדייטים בתוך אותה הגירסא
<Interruptus> והסורסים שלה החזירו 404
<Interruptus> הפיתרון שלך היה שולח אותה לעולם שכולו טוב
<Interruptus> שזה מעולה אם היא היתה רוצה לפרמט ולהתקין חדש
<Interruptus> אך לא בכך עסקינן
<CHIEF1> אוקי
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-14
<Eran> שלום לכולם...יש לי בעיה עם בוט מהארדיסק חיצוני..יכולים לעזור?
<Eran> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-16
<avihay> אתם פשוט לא יודעים כמה רע kubuntu עובד במצב locale עברי
<Interruptus> אוהו
<avihay> אין לי מושג מה לעשות
<Interruptus> סחתיקה על ההעזה
<Interruptus> לנסות לוקייל עברי
<avihay> זה לא ענין של לנסות
<avihay> אני צריך לשים אותם בעבודה
<Interruptus> לי אין ביצים אף פעם לנסות את זה בגלל שההודעות שגיאה הופכות להיות חסרות כל פשר
<Interruptus> תערובת של אנגלית ועברית
<avihay> למזלי בKDE עדיין לא תרחו לתרגם אותם
<avihay> אבל בעקרון אני מכין מכונות למשתמשי קצה "טפשים"
<avihay> אבל יש בעיה עם הכטיבה של טקסט בעברית בטרמינל
<avihay> אבל יש בעיה עם הכתיבה של טקסט *באנגלית* בטרמינל
<avihay> איך אני מנסה את זה אצלי?
<avihay> bahh, expressing myself in hebrew when all the terms I'm tring to use are in english is frustrating...
<avihay> how do I run a programin my machine in the Hebrew/Israel locale? someone here once showed me
<avihay> but I forgot.... :->
<avihay> :-<
<Interruptus> זוועת עולמים
<Interruptus> אבל למה בעברית למה
<Interruptus> זה מבוגג בצורה מטורפת
<Interruptus> ואת זה רוצים לדחוף לפרודקשן
<Interruptus> למה?
<avihay> umm, I think that that's what my parents want
<avihay> they will more or less be the main users
<Interruptus> עזוב
<Interruptus> הם יתעצבנו יותר אם תדחף להם משהו שעובד בצורה מבוגגת ולא חלקה
<Interruptus> חבל שתתקע להם מערכת שתעשה להם חיים קשים
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-18
<eran> שלום לכולם - אני רק שאלה - יכולים לעזור?
<avihay> ראיתם את השאלה הזאת?   "יכולים לעזור?" מזדהה בשם ערן בIRC
<iTK98> so?
<avihay> I didn't know questions use IRC
<iTK98> apparently they are. there is a first time for everything.
<ASHER1> avihay
<avihay> ASHER1
<ASHER1> download mirc 6.30 or 6.31 and connect to server
<avihay> I don't see a point in running a windows program on wine when I have a good native replacement
<ASHER1> ok
<avihay> I also use the Quassel client/server thing so I don't get disconnected/can see my messages from multiple places
<Corruptus> היי
<suhaib> test
<asw3> fail
<suhaib> Oh no !! sudo apt-get install fail-package
<suhaib> 123
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-12
<someone235> היי, מישהו פה משתמש באמארוק עם אייפוד?
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-15
<Egbert9e9> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-17
<Avihay> hi Egbert9e9
<Egbert9e9> Avihay: hi
<Egbert9e9> Avihay: how are you?
<Avihay> Egbert9e9:  I'm fine, thanks. you?
<Avihay> also does your nickname has anything to do with homestuck?
<Egbert9e9> yeah
<Egbert9e9> I'm okayish
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-14
<Gargamel64> הערוץ הזה עוד פעיל?
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-15
<Gargamel64> ‏‫הערוץ הזה עוד פעיל?
<new> יש פה מי שעונה בעברית?
<Gargamel64> לא
<Gargamel64> :)
<new> חחח
<new> ככה..
<new> אני מחבר שני מסכים למחשב ובאחד אני עושה מסך מלא לסרטון מיוטיוב. כשאני לוחץ על משהו במסך השני זה יוצא ממסך מלא
<new> מישהו יודע מה אני יכול לעשות כדי שבמסך אחד ימשיך לפעול סרטון במסך מלא ובמסך השני אני אעשה דברים אחרים מבלי שהמסך מלא ייסגר?
<Gargamel64> אין לי מושג :P חכה שיגיעו עוד אנשים
<Gargamel64> או שתשאל גם ב-#linux-il
<new> אוקיי תודה!
<Gargamel64> סליחה, זה
<Gargamel64> ##linux-il
<Gargamel64> עם שתי סולמיות
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-16
<nar> מישו?
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-09
<Darkyyy> בוקר טוב
<Darkyyy> מה קורה נסהנסה
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-10
<who-me> ווה איזה דינוזאורום
<who-me> יש פה מישהו במקום הזה?
<trytry> כן
<trytry> דינוזאורים בעיקר...
<who-me> אני חייב לציין שערקתי למינט
<trytry> יש סיבה
<who-me> למרות שטכנית זה עדיין אובונטו
<trytry> אם אתה רוצה שהטרמינל לא ישגע אותך תחליף פונט
<trytry> יש לו נטיה לא להיות מסונכרן לטקסט במיוחד שיש לך עברית בpath
<who-me> אה אני סבבה עם זה דווקא
<trytry> יפה
<who-me> אני פה למטרות נוסטלגיה
<trytry> זאת הסיבה שעברתי לקובונטו
<trytry> או ליתר דיוק פעם ראשונה שלי בקובונטו היתה אחרי מינט :-)
<who-me> לא ביקרתי פה מאז הנסיון הכושל שלי להתקין אובונטו באופן מחתרתי במחשבים בבית ספר
<who-me> כבר הספקתי להתגייז ולהשתחרר מאז XD
<trytry> חחח
<trytry> אוי גדול
<trytry> להתגייז
<who-me> זה המונח הראוי
<trytry> נכנס
<who-me> ლ(・Д・ ლ )
<trytry> טוב מסתבר שיוטיוב יודע מה להמליץ לשמוע
<trytry> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIGfO2Dgc9Y
<who-me> מעניין שדדדורדה עדיין פה
<who-me> כאילו לא עכשיו ספציפית
<who-me> אבל ככה הלוג מספר לי
<trytry> כן הוא מבקר בהיכלו
<who-me> הערוץ הזה זה כמו ביקור בעידן היורה בחיי
<trytry> האמת היא שכשאתה בקוד פתוח זה רלוונטי ביותר
<trytry> כל פרויקט קטד פתוח יש לו כמעט ערוץ
<trytry> הרבה יותר קל כך לקבל תמיכה מהמפתחים ולדווח באגים
<trytry> זה החלק שאני דווקא אוהב בקוד פתוח
<who-me> אכן
<who-me> מה לעשות אבל האייארסי כבר בדמדומים
<who-me> ווטסאפ ודומיו די כיסחו אותו
<trytry> לא חשוב שאתה צודק
<trytry> למרות שראיתי אתמול שיש קבוצה בטלגרם של gnu
<trytry> די הפתיע אותי
<trytry> יכול שזה היה ערוץ ולא קבוצה אבל מה זה משנה
<who-me> אולי מפתחים למיניהם ואנשים שיש להם מטרות ספציפיות
<who-me> אבל רוב האנשים שהייתי מדבר איתם פה קבוע נעלמו
<trytry> כמו מי?
<who-me> יותר אנשים מריזון האמת
<who-me> אני קצת חלש בפרינוד
<who-me> אז יכול להיות שאני משליך
<trytry> מה יש בריזון שאין פה?
<who-me> אנשים :}
<trytry> :-)
<trytry> אני חושב שמצליחים לשמור פה על מספר די קבוע של משתמשים
<trytry> מדי פעם יש אורח פורח
<who-me> שמע אני מקווה שאני טועה
<who-me> אבל לפי מה שאני זוכר פעם היה פה טראפיק הרבה יותר רציני
<who-me> וזה די דעך
<who-me> עדיין אין כמו להתכתב דרך הטרמינל
<who-me> למרות שאפשר גם בטלגרם אבל אין לי כוח לסדר את זה
<who-me> ( ノ ◉︿◉)ノU G U U U U ♪.+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+
<trytry> מקווה שאתה לא גולש עם lync
<who-me> אני לבטוח לאיזה lync אתה מתכוון
<who-me> אז אני אניח שלא
<trytry> דפדפן דרך הטרמינל
<who-me> אה, לא
<who-me> פיירפוקס מפתחים
<who-me> וויואלדי בעדיפות שניה
<trytry> וויואלדי?
<who-me> זה דפדפן ממש נחמד
<who-me> הבחור שתכנן את אופרה או משהו
<trytry> link כלשהו
<who-me> https://telegram.me/kateam
<who-me> אה אופס
<who-me> https://vivaldi.com
<who-me> אני יותר מדי מהיר על האנטר
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-11
<jetstation3-user> וויואלדי...
<Ardethian> משום מה אני לא הכי סומך על החבר'ה שפיתחו את אופרה.
<Ardethian> יש להם מוצר נחמד, אבל... לא.
<Ardethian> והבחור צודק, בהחלט יש כאן דינוזאורים. בהשוואה לערוץ שהיה כאן לפני 5-6 שנים, אותם אנשים נשארו, פחות או יותר :P
<Ardethian> רק שהכמות פחתה
<who-me> :P
<who-me> שלומית בונה סוכה או שלומית בון עסוקה?
<who-me> אלה שני דברים שונים
<tzafrir> שלומית, בֹאנה, עסוקה
<who-me> בונה סוכה בלאט
<tzafrir> אם אתה מתלונן על "דינוזאורים", אתה מוזמן לעדכן את הערך על אובונטו בוויקיפדיה העברית
<tzafrir> (אבל אל תקטר)
<tzafrir> Ardethian, ==^
<who-me> צפריר, איך קוראים למוכר מכולת שפשט את הרגל?
<who-me> חנוועני
<Ardethian> מתלונן? אני?
<Ardethian> סודו וחלילה.
<who-me> לא מתלוננים, כולה שוטחים הערכת מצב
<gzoo> good day
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-12
<who-me> ערב רב לכם
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-15
<NEW> שלום אני חדש מישהו יכול בבקשה לספר לי על היתרונות של אובנטו לאומת הוינדאוס ומה בנוגע להבטחה?
<who-me> NEW: אני לא יודע אם אני בסמכות להבטחות...
<who-me> אחרי הכל אני אפילו לא יודע להבטיח מה יהיה מחר
